# Describe your stable! What bikes are in your garage and why?



## YONO (Aug 9, 2005)

Sending this thread out for two reasons.....
First to finally convince my wife that I'm not the only one who thinks that wanting more than 2 different bikes is normal.
Second, I'm helping a friend at work who is interested in possibly interviewing a few local (San Diego) area "enthusiasts" who have some pretty custom bike setups.

*So lets hear it. What's in your Garage?*

In my small stable I have two strong horses:

A Haro Mary SS and a Van Desel Buzz Bomb with Rohloff SpeedHub. Both are 29ers, long live the Big Wheel.


----------



## quattrokid73 (Feb 16, 2007)

four.

07 Trek Ex8 for XC and AM
05 Specialized Allez Elite for road
04 Jamis Eureka for having fun/trials/urban
03 Trek 6500 for a beater

the last two bikes were primary bikes at one point, but they arent exotic enough to warrant much resale so i just kept them


----------



## jeepmtnbiker (Aug 16, 2006)

Kona Kikapu
Trek Madone 5.2
Trek 8000 (converted to single speed)


----------



## fern2legit2quit (May 8, 2007)

I don't even have a garage! I live in a small studio apartment and my roommates are:

my brand new! Gary Fisher HiFi Deluxe
my old GF Tassajara
1993 Trek 8700
Specialized Dolce Comp
Electra Amsterdam Cruiser


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm pretty sure you can do a search for threads similar to this.

Anyways to jack up my post count.....

1) Yeti 575...my do-everything bike.
2) Novara singlespeed....wished it got as much as love as the Yeti, but not enough time. I use it more during the winter and shoulder seasons.
3) Scott road bike...again...wish I could ride this bike more. I haven't ridden it since last month or so. 
4) 10+ y.o. Trek 970 or 930. It's the bike I keep across the street from my office. It's my lunchtime beater bike so I don't have to use my car that much.
5) Early/mid-90's Hardrock. I just got this last month. Fully rigid. Not too sure what I am going to do with this bike yet.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Garage? hahahaha. Never ever. I have a house full of bikes. 3 in the living room atm.. 

04 Intense Spider(race day only)
04 Giant XTC carbon/alum hybrid(race day only)
04 Giant TCR(roadie)
03 Giant NRS
02 Giant NRS
00 Scwhinn Moab
04 some singlespeed frame that I got cheap and have yet to build up

Heck, my GF has 3..

Cannondale HT
Santa Cruz SL Juliana
Speclz Allez(roadie)


----------



## rollinrob (Feb 22, 2004)

I will play

2003 Specialized Epic Comp- For rides in Tahoe and Auburn
2002 Independent Fabrications single speed For riding with the kids and the backyard trails
2006 Look 565 road rides-will sell to pay for the Orca
2006 Orbea Opal selling to pay for the Orca
and just won on EBAY a 2007 Orbea Orca! Long road rides


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

Just a few, nothing extrordinary or eye-popping: 

Santa Cruz Heckler - primary do-everything-but-pavement bike

Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc - Configured for bike path/road work, with city slicks and SofTail saddle.

Access hardtail frame, waiting for conversion to SS.


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

2004 Yeti 575 -- does everything including xc racing (Winter Park Series)
2006 Titus Modena -- carbon road bike - so smooth, great excercise, don't have to drive to ride it
2006 Simtra ST-1 -- trials is amazingly fun! and frustrating! Currently, I'm learning to backhop, pedal kick, and am hoping to do big gaps some day, though I'd settle for hopping more than 12" right now; check out the Media section on observedtrials.net if you want to see what I'm talking about


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

You can never have too many bikes! Gotta have the right tool for the right job, right?


That being said, if you have to have just a couple:

1. 2005 Heckler (built up for FR but its my main trail bike too) 
2. ?? Fuji steel touring bike converted to a cyclocross (Doesn't get much use=bike path)
3. 2001 GT I drive in pieces
4. Enough parts to build up another POS
5.My yet to be built SS 
6.My wifes POS
7. My kids GT

Okay, so that's really only two and a half of my own, but if I had the time/$$$...


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

I kinda like these threads, it's always nice to see other people's collections. Here's mine:

2002 Norco VPS Launch - DH, FR, Urban FR (with Bonty Hank and Maxxis Holy Roller tires) for going big in the city while I'm at school.

2007 Trek 520 - Touring bike, set up for fully loaded touring (racks panniers, the works), I leave for Key West in 14 days (leaving from Boston) and I'm super stoked.

2005 Haro Backtrail X3 - 20 incher for the dirtjumps near my apartment and for short pub runs and class.

1998 Gary Fisher Kaitai - Singletrack and XC. I don't even remember what the stock components looked like, this bike's been changed/upgraded over the years. It's in the process of being converted to single speed (I only need a new chainring, rigid fork, and tires and I can rock it)

1979 Motobecane Mirage - used to be a 10 speed roadie, now it's a beater fixed gear convert. Great for errands, beer runs, and just having fun on. Sadly, she's waiting on a new wheel (that I can't afford right now) after the previous rear wheel was wrecked in a hit and run... f*ckers...


-Andrew


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

Only two, but I can pee furthest

575 with DHX air and Pike : pretty much everything but the road A bit heavy for smoother trails, but I live in CT right now so nothing is ever smooth..

199something voodoo wazoo 'cross bike with flat bar: commuting and the occasional off road jaunt..


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*garage? what is this garage you speak of?*

oh how i long for a garage...............

*sigh*

currently in the bike (aka "guest") room:

05 custom titus ti racer x
05 surly 1x1 (pink)
02 trek 5200
00 bianchi giro
00 trek 8000
+ 2 frames (1 road, 1 mtn) and all the parts to build a commuter and most of another mtb

in other parts of the house
76 motobecane nomad (restored)
81 urago (waiting to be restored)

often in the bike room:
06 cannondale roadie
02 ellsworth sub 22
'80s lemond

rt


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Dull and boring cluster of 4bars here.

2001 Specialized Enduro
2005 Turner 5 spot
Knolly V-Tach


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

-03 KHS Comp soft-tail, converted to single-speed









-05 Raleigh ram3, double-squishy, geared
-05 Fuji Roubaix RC1, road bike
(the yellow & black steel commuter has been sold since pic was snapped)

- 80s Mongoose mtn bike (girlfriend's - no pic)









- 86 Peugeot (girlfriends - found at yard sale for $20.) New seat, cables, chain and tubes.

Girlfriend's dad's mid-80s trek 830 mountain bike (he wants me to fix it up for him.)


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

*hear hear..*

to the big wheels that is!

in our garage:

16" 2007 Vassago Jabberwocky 29er
16" 2007 Kona Unit 2-9 frame
18" 2007 Kona Unit 2-9 frame (brand new)
19" 2006 Kona Unit 2-9 frame
19" 2004 Kona King Kikapu (2 of them)
19" 2007 Kona Hei Hei 
19" 1997 Kona King Kahuna Ti SS
M/L Litespeed Ghisallo roadie
54" Litespeed Classic roadie
...and a buttload of parts, wheels, you name it!!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

My bikes

06 7point
Giant Boulder (beater bike,older rigid)
Continental Road bike (the whip) Over the summer Im putting over 50-70miles weekly

Not much. But they do what I need them to do.


----------



## Fairchild (Mar 9, 2007)

Trek EX8
Cannondale R600 (custom build)
Trek 7000 (converted for commuting)


----------



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

Well I might not have the biggest stable, But my new home i'm building will have a three car garage witha huge work area one one side. That will house my new work bench, bike tools, gear and His and Hers Gaint TCR2 and His and Hers Gaint Reigns


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

It looks like I'm low man on the totem pole. I was hoping to have the oldest bike on the list, but I got beat out by *rt* on that score too.

'77 Schwinn Le Tour II
'04 Jamis Dakar
'06 Specialized Sequoia

But I am lucky enough to get to ride almost every day


----------



## AzTracer (Feb 15, 2007)

01 Intense tracer- my Do it all bike
some Unknown brand single speed for school
And hopefully a specialized big hit II (Coming soon)


----------



## Baconman (Sep 28, 2004)

Right now:

SC Nomad
SC Bullit
Intense Spider
Seven Odonata
Gitane Tandem
Trick BMX 

For the time being I'm covered for bikes. Parts are a different story. Can't have too many spare chains, cassettes, shocks, seatposts, saddles, shoes, derailleurs on hand.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh oh, I like these because I can justify to my g/f why one of our rooms is full of nothing but bikes:

06 Ironhorse Yakuza Kumicho R for DH
01(or something) KHS Rigid One converted to SS for DJ/Beer Runs
Unknown 20" (possibly some sort of specialized) for DJ/Crashing alot
00 Santa Cruz Heckler for XC - Freshly broken forks/destroyed wheel, about to be sold
06 generic beach cruiser ss/coaster brake for the bike path
On the way: 05 Cannondale prophet for AM/Do it all fun bike

Girlfriend's:
04 Giant AC w/ after market rocker arms & white bros groove race fork for DH
03 Giant Rincon - no oem parts left on it, retardedly light for XC
00 20" Powerlite P40 for BMX/pump track
06 generic beach cruiser for bike path

We had a garage at our old place, but just traded it for a place on the beach


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

2007 Specialized Epic. Trail riding, amateur racing (all XC)
2006 Specialized Allez Triple. Road riding with friends, charity events, commuting


----------



## yogreg (Dec 23, 2003)

The Stable

07 Iron Horse MK3 (do it all Mountain bike)
06 Felt F4 (road)
06 Eastern Bikes Reaper (20")
06 Sinister DNA (park/street)
02 Intense Tracer (old friend)
99 Klein Adroit (jedi)
98 Fat Chance Yo Eddy (show stopper)

Daughter has a Haro X-20 (20")


----------



## trentet (Oct 20, 2004)

Got no room in the Garage, but in the "*Shed of Adventure*" I keep:
05 Giant Faith
98 Motive Stonegrinder (lame, but it was my first MTB and I basically kept the frame and ditched everything else, even added a custom rear dropout for rear disk brakes)
05 Kona Dawg (custom built from the ground up)
02 KHS sport Tandem (used it to get my wife into cycling and I can take the whole family out in it with the kid trailer)
93 Cannondale R400 (just rebuilt it with a Shimangolo groupo, Cane Creek aero head wheels, carbon fork and seat tube)
04 KHS FR 2000 (wife's FS)
03 Specialized hard rock (wifes first bike)
and an garage sale special beach cruiser thats pimped out with spangly black vinyl banana seat, wrap around handle bars and a shimano 3 speed hub shifter setup. Oh yeah, and chrome fenders, got to mention the chrome fenders, they are money.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Its Blue, Brown and Grey*

and they are used on 2 different surfaces.


----------



## Fatty Dad (Mar 3, 2007)

I met a guy at the local Specialized dealer who told me about how he buys a new bicycle every 6-months or so. He only buys black bikes, and his wife doesn't pay enough attention or know enough about them to know he keeps getting new bikes. She sees little changes, but those get explained away with minor upgrades.

Here's what I have:
06 Giant Yukon
old Fuji bolevard
mid 90s HardRock

Trek 830 frame (I intended to build this for my wife, but she found a complete bike)
Magna 24" (this is the replacement for the other Magna 24" I found for free for my wife. She found it on CL for $10! It still has the whiskers on the tires)


A bunch of little kid bikes. I have 3 young boys.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

2006 Specialized Demo 8 - my favorite, the downhiller
2003 Giant AC - my everything else bike, desperately in need of an upgrade
2006 Scott Speedster S60 - roadie
2005 Cannondale Chase - urban, in pieces right now

My girlfriend has a 2005 Lemond Etape roadie.

We are both currently building up some fixie's for tooling around town on.


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

Main MTB: 2006 Niner SIR9
- This is my main MTB. It's the bike I choose to ride for pretty much anything MTB - race, group rides, whatever.










Backup MTB: 2004 Surly Karate Monkey
- This is the go to MTB when my SIR9 is out of commission (usually b/c it needs cleaning or tuning) and is also the bike I will use for foul weather/winter weather riding.










Roadie: 2005 Surly Pacer
- Self explanatory. For road rides, road-training rides, and the bike I use on my bike trainer










CX Racer: 2002 Airborne Carpe Diem
- (Again) Self explanatory. This is my CX race bike. In the summer though, I will put on slicks and take it on the road once in a while.










All-in-one: 2007 Surly CrossCheck
- The primary reason for this bike was to be my CX "pit" bike. But with the ability to put big volume CX/small volume 29er tires on it, I want to also use it as my "monster cross"/do-it-all bike. The bike to use for a combined road/dirt road/singletrack ride that I like to do on the weekends when I don't want to drive an hour to the nearest trailhead for an mtb ride.


----------



## trail topher (Apr 24, 2004)

Santa Cruz Heckler - Trail Bike - play bike
Iron Horse Hollowpoint - sometimes trail or xc racing
Bianchi SASS with Marzocchi MX Comp fork - singlespeed
Surly Cross-check - Road/easy trails/commuter/training bike/cyclocross racer
Old Fuji steel road bike


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Fatty Dad said:


> I met a guy at the local Specialized dealer who told me about how he buys a new bicycle every 6-months or so. *He only buys black bikes, and his wife doesn't pay enough attention or know enough about them to know he keeps getting new bikes. She sees little changes, but those get explained away with minor upgrades.*


That is awesome. Superb!!!


----------



## vinnycactus (Sep 17, 2005)

05 Morewood Shova Trail/FR
06 Morewood Ndzia Trail/FR/Jump/4x
02 Tomac BuckshotSS XC/Pain/Torture
05 Evil DOC DJ/Urban
05 Sinister Ridge(Wifes) Trail/FR
05 Surly 1x1 Pink(Wifes) XC
97 Gt rebound First mtn bike, can't give it up
01 DBack Topanga Trainer bike
WWII era General Project


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

I only have one, Like it that way. For the riding I do I have found no better. Oh and its leanig against a gargage similar to mine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tallsilver1 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Currently 4*

06 GF Paragon
06 GF Rig
05 Trek 2100 (Roadie)
04 Specialized Sirrus Comp (town bike)

and trying hard to hold it there, I keep saying this will be my last bike for a while


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

In the garage(and the house sometimes)

One One Inbred.26 inch wheel singlespeed,some thompson,alot of basic stuff like suntour forks and no name wheels,FSA cranks and other crap.
Endless Lifetime by Brew(only one in the UK i think)Custom painted gloss black with 
Surly instigator forks,three speed, 24 inch rear wheel.Set up for trials. 
Two carrera subway hybrids(26 inch wheel)singlespeed rigid fork, alloy framed good value commuters.
Saracen crappy dirt jump frame.Waiting to be chucked out.
Peugeot Tim Gould signature frame (198- something).As good as new.
2005 Specialized Hardrock frame 20 inch(way too big).Was my dads so i do not want to get rid of it.
Loads of parts,old suspension forks,**** load of tyres.Portable toilet,chairs,old bike photos and some small creatures.................And very rarely my wife!:nono:


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Ive got 2
An Ironhorse Yakuza Aniki with a mild facelift to replace some of the junk components on it, this is my use once every couple of weeks when I go to the lift serviced places:

























Then theres the ridden several times a week do anything go anywheres Nashbar steel SS:


----------



## rushtrack (Sep 7, 2006)

oooohweee!

I am currently apt shopping with the gf and I made her agree to get a place with an extra bedroom that im turning into a workshop/bike room. 

right now....

05 Raleigh Grand Prix (triple for training)
05 aluminum XTC frame with x.0 build/raceface build
05 Montague Paratrooper SS (looks cool and works great around campus (got it for free))
and soon to be an 06 Epic included

I have two more huge boxes that are just filled with parts ready to be slapped on a frame


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

trentet said:


> "*Shed of Adventure*"


Out of context that sounds kinda kinky


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*And here is my stable*

Completes:

2006 Santa Cruz Superlight
2006 Santa Cruz Juliana (gf's)
1980's Univega Raod Bike Steel

Frames:

Titanium Hardtail. Soon to be SS
Specialized Rockhopper. gf's 1st bike, may be a backup SS someday

Goals: Have them all built up and ready to ride.

db

1. Picture of Univega Headtube


----------



## Vicious (Jun 21, 2006)

'06 Karate Monkey ss - trail
'05 Banshee Chaparral - trial, some resort
'04 Karpiel Apoc - running over everything


----------



## Tricky17 (Jan 16, 2007)

07 - Blur LT - trail
06 - Norco Team DH - DH race 
07 - Trek Madone 5.2 - road


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*Far too many...*

Specialized P2 - Urban, DJ
Banshee Scream - Bulldozer
Rocky Mountain RMX - XC/Trails/DH bike
Dawes Lightning - roadie, trainer bike

Lemond Victoire - roadie, going out via UPS today to a new home.
Cannondale Caffeine 3 Xtracycle conversion - grocery getter, might be getting sold as well.

Another big hit bike is on the horizon...


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Three of mine...*

I have three bikes which I consider mine.

1998 Cannondale CAAD3 HT with a Fox Float 100 on the front. Its my road bike, though it has 2.3 DH tire in front and a Panaracer 2.1 in back, its a good workout on the road.

2001 Titus RX100 (originally a Hammerhead 100x before I broke it). It was my dream bike - still a nice bike but its my snow/back up now. I take it out every now and then, but it almost feels brittle compared to my latest ride

2005 Rocky Mountain Switch SL. This bike is my current drool factory. Every time I ride it I walk away with a smile. Its a tad heavy, but its really fun to ride, both up and down. I have no problems with the weight.

I have a bunch more bikes in the garage, but they're the kids' or the wife's so they don't count. 
John


----------



## nrs_air (Apr 29, 2006)

Only two at the moment...
06 Giant STP- Dirtjumping and racing BMX and such. I'll take it to college in the fall.
07 Scott CR1- For racing on the road. Probably my all time favorite bike. 

Hopeful I'll be adding a Giant Anthem Advanced pretty soon...I miss XC racing.


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

Ill play-
2006 Giant XTC racer- only thing stock is the frame
2005 SC Chameleon SS
2006 Surly Cross Check SS commuter/pit bike/singletrack surfer
2004 Vicious Slider CX (CX racer and roadie machine)
2004 Klein Aura X (selling the frame because its too big for me)
2004 Trek T-1000 tandem


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

06 santa cruz superlight. My mountainbike. XC, freeride, DH, AM, race, all I got 
06 Kona Dew: bike path, towing my daughter in her trailer, racks on it goto the store bike.
05 Canondale R500. roadie machine
06 Kona Cinder Cone. Wife's mtb
06 Specialized Sequoia: Wife's road bike
89 Bianchi Axis: My 1st and still all original mtb.
87 Cannondale Roadbike: Still have from my highschool/college road racing days.


----------



## Stumpy_Steve (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, heres an actual picture of my "corner" of the garage:

1. Old (not sure which year) Trek 430, converted into a singlespeed/fixie.

2. 2007 Stumpy Expert w/ some mmm mmm mmm! goodies...

3. My moms 2005 Giant Sedona LX. Bought it for her on my birthday, and she's probably ridden it, maybe a dozen times?:madman:

And too all of you guys with your girlfriends with bikes... Man! My gf wont even touch my bikes, let alone ride one!!! Ya'll are a bunch of lucky bastids cause we all know theres nothing hotter than a fine woman in spandex...


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

Heres mine:

Ibis Silk (wife's road bike)
Ibis Mojo (wife's mt bike)
Intense 6.6
Titus Racer X
Scott CR1 road bike
Specialized M2 stumpjumper

Plus I have a nice big garage :thumbsup:


----------



## smokechaser (Jun 25, 2006)

Santa Cruz Heckler ( build in progress)
Trek 4900
Trek 930 (wifes)
GT Dyno Moto Glide (my summer commuter)
Schwinn Cruiser SS (With mountain tires for winter travel) my winter commuter
A bmx frame i built up for a extra bike a work for running back and forth from warehouse to office.
Schwinn breeze (wifes commuter) 
two tricycles ( two daughters, 2.5yrs and 1yr old) 
and any more I can get my hands on:thumbsup:


----------



## mtb_freak2000 (Dec 24, 2006)

9 that are usually at my moms house, some of them occasionaly migrate to my dad's house though, there not all mine though.
03 Epic-my XC bike
06 Allez Elite-my road bike
06 Enduro-my AM bike
03 Hardrock Pro-sisters bike
88 Ritchey Ultra-mom's mtb
80? Mercian-mom's touring bike
80? Vitus-mom's racing bike
?? GT Dyno-my old BMX bike
and some hella old bike that was my sisters when she was 5

and there are 3 at my dads house
05 Stumpy Pro
04 Litespeed Classic
?? Custom Tandem

Frames: Sette Reken-SS build
Jamis Dakar-Parting it out
Schwinn Super Sport-trying to restore it

Way too many bikes. Both of my parents used to road race in the late 80s and early 90s, I'm the only one who rides frequently anymore, my mom stopped years ago and my dad stopped after a crash at downieville last year.


----------



## Musashi (May 9, 2006)

I just got 2 bikes .......

06 Iron Horse MKIII Team for everyday use
06 Giant Faith 1 for weekend use

I might pick up a trial bike just to mess around on one of these days...


----------



## ScottJensen (Nov 24, 2006)

i've got 2, and well im in college, so their in my dorm room


----------



## jet fixer (Feb 23, 2006)

Here's the kids
1. 03 Yeti ASX
2. 04 Yeti 575
3. 05 Yeti ARC with gears
4. 00 or 01 Yeti ARC converted to SS
5. 05 Seven elium 
6. (not pictured) the newest addition to the family is expected in a few weeks 07 Yeti ASR-slc


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)

05 Turner Flux
94 Fat Chance Yo Eddie (set up as a single speed)
00 Cannondale r300 roadie. 
07 Turner Sultan (complete now - except waiting for the wheels to be delivered)

The next project is to upgrade the road bike.


----------



## ThrashNY (May 18, 2005)

A) *12" Magna *w/training wheels (brand new!!!!)
B) *20" Specialized *w/6 gears and grip shift!!!!
C) *Trek 5300 or some sh*t*, with winter rat parts and no pedals, flat tires, crapped out drivetrain;
D) *2007 SC Blur XC,* full XTR, blah blah blah

Need to order a bike for my very patient wife....


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

*I'll play too...*

Lets see I have this in my [parent's] garage:

-07 Intense Spider: race bike, all mountain bike, light DH bike... yeah basically my everything bike
-03 Giant Iguana: haven't ridden this in years... don't know what I'll do w/ it, the frame is a size too big :madman: 
-?? Bianchi SS: Frankenbike SS, the best kind  
-?? Schwinn Highplains: beater bike that has been beaten and beaten again, pink grips included

And a Frame:
-04 Specialized Epic: looking to sell (includes Thomson post and XT derailleur... PM if interested) old everything bike


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, if a balcony would stand for garage......
It is Diamondback XSL comp 2005 with rear shock upgraded to Fox Float R. Mountain bike I also put on up to 100 km a week of asphalt - to and back from the trail. Bike has wheels of its own, so why waste fuel? And good trails in vicinity abound.
Marin Palisades trail 1999 downgraded beyond recognition. All rounder, commuter, back up bike, also serves my wife for XC riding with me - when she finds no excuse to go shopping instead. 
Cannibalized frame of Diamondback X-Link 2000. It has donated some of its parts to the 2 others. I still don't have nerve to use the frame as garden sculpture - it gave me too much while alive.....


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

i have 
1treck 930 converted to ss
2 giant nrs2
3 k2 attack 2
4 gary fisher 13 in set up for trials
5 nishiki


----------



## ribaldmanikin (Mar 9, 2006)

I ran out of room in my garage, so the garage is currently being upgraded (currently in the demo phase) to a large double with dedicated bike storage area in the attic. I'm down to two bikes in the house with the rest in storage. One mountain bike (Jamis Dakar XC) and one road bike (93 Specialized Epic). Oh, the girlfriends mountain bike too... Devinci Mission, but that's not mine, so I don't usually count it.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My girls number twelve... 

1973 Raleigh Carlton - roadie SS w/ 52:18 gearing to address my need for speed.
1987 Miyata 215 ST - roadie SS with 48:18 gearing for the commute.
1985 Bianchi road bike - A beautiful Italian I named "Sophia".
1969 Peugeot Criterium - vintage racer with a fixed gear conversion (40:14 gearing)

1996 GT Karakorum - fixed gear rigid MTB
2000 Trek - 3 speed drive conversion for road, trail, and singletrack...also rigid.
1987 Kuwahara Cascade - a classic MTB that does pretty much everything well.

1978 Raleigh Superbe - Uber comfy and classic cruiser.
1955 Peugeot PLX 10 Grande Tourisme - Another great cruiser that is also quite fast.
1933 CCM Men's Coaster bike - A working antique that is also a great ride.

1999 Trek 7500 Cross conversion - Fast on the road and scary fast on the trail.

Raleigh Criterium 3 speed hybrid - My rain bike and steadfast commuter.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Only 2 here:

2006 Gary Fisher Cake 2DLX - my all weather interceptor of a bike that is fast enough for the commute but handles the rough stuff with relative ease...regardless of snow, rain, mud, dry, heat etc. Nicknamed "Naomi"

1955-70?? Mercury road bike - Oldie that Sixty-Fiver found me for Christmas. I needed a roadie for getting around the streets faster than the Cake can. It weighs in at 34lbs but it has no problems cruising at 45 km/h. Nicknamed "Methuselah" for obvious reasons.


----------



## drzrm (Apr 1, 2007)

*OK I'm in:*

96 Moots YBB with 2007 White Bros Magic 80 fork
93 Fat Chance Wicked waiting for rigid 1" fork
97 Serotta Ti Legend with 2005 Record group
2006 Bianchi Pista fixie


----------



## Can't w8 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Four so far*

- 2006 Kona Jake the Snake cyclocross
- 2006 Transition Dirtbag freeride bike (bought in response to lack of customer service from Ellsworth - what else is new)
- 2003/07 Ellsworth Joker frame (supposed new swingarm to replace broken one! Been waiting since Sept '06)
- 2004 Opus Andante road bike
- 1996 Kona Cinder Cone

Looking at maybe getting an all-mountain type of full sus like a Devinci Hectik or Jamis Dakar or even try out a singlespeed (Kona Unit or more likely buying a Reynold 853 steel frame from Nashbar and build from ground up).


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

One bike.

One stinkin' boring ride with two wheels & two pedals. No bling, no flair, no uber technology.

But it does get me out here:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Lots of stuff...*

.. Unfortunately, not enough bikes! 

2003 Stumpjumper FSR-XC as my main squeeze trailbike.

2007 Redline Monocog 29er - fun as heck bike. This is what I've been digging most.

2004 Supergo Access built up as a budget lightweight racer hardtail

2000 Giant TCR road bike. This thing is scary. Between the super low front end and the short wheelbase, I'm a bit afraid to ride it. It's pretty squirrelly. I'm thinking of just getting a Redline Conquest frame and fork and do a frame swap.

2000 Giant Yukon hardtail frame. I'm thinking of building it up as a commuter/grocery getter/townie. It's really a bit too small for me as a serious mountain bike, but it was my main mountain bike for a couple years.

My wife's bikes:

2000 Giant Boulder... boulder... because that is how much it weighs.

1996-7? Specialized Stumpjumper S-Works hardtail I'm in the process of painting and building as a lightweight trailbike.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Kona Smoke for commuting and cruising the neighborhood, Kona Coiler Deluxe for regular trail riding, Transition Dirtbag for when I want to live life at the sharp end, and a Fetish Cycles Obsession built up at an SS for DJ and park riding.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

2 goats , a pig and a baby jesus


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Different tools for different jobs:
2004 Raleigh Gran Prix - road rides
1964 Ganna - Steel framed Italian roadie set up as SS townie / errand bike
1954 Schwinn Cruiser - fun around town ride
1964 Schwinn Cruiser - pull the trailer with groceries, building supplies, etc.
1993 Paramount Team - Full rigid steel MTB - like this one on long rides with lots of climbing
1997 Marin Team - Full rigid steel SS - use this one for quick after work rides
1997 Moots YBB Superlight - does everything else

Edit: I just included my bikes, but I see many are including bike of other family members, so I'd better add those as well:

Son:
2002 Scott Team JR MTB - all types of riding
Daughter:
1992 Alpinestars T-26 MTB - off road (she usually grabs one of my cruisers or Mom's road bike for pavement)
Wife:
2002 Trek Road bike - Town / errands and road rides
1991 Fisher Advance - steel hard tail - MTB (she is the market for a FS XC rig)


----------



## bikefun (Jun 15, 2006)

Awesome, I dig this thread!

* Forge Sawback 5xx 19" matte blue (all around great mountain bike / perfect for singletracks)

http://www.forgebikes.com

* Forge M Street (for my wife) include her so it's easier to justify more bikes and a great sport to include your wife.

* Giant OCR - Great for long distance rides.

* Bianchi Road - Short fast rides.

* Yeti 575 - All sorts of rides. About to be sold. Out with the old.

* Two home built bikes.

Various old bikes (Haro, Cannondale, Trek) it's so difficult to depart, I tell my wife I keep them for parts, so I don't need to buy more,,, Our secret, it seems to work!

Future considerations are; another Forge Sawback, a road bike for my wife and possibly a single speed for me.

Best advice, try to include her and perhaps do some weekend getaway rides. I've learned the hard way to be patient, ride together; my wife gets pissed when I smoke her.


----------



## XC-TLC (Jun 4, 2006)

Wife: Jamis Dakar

Mine:
2003 KHS xc-504 (Main trail ride)
2000 Giant iguanna (converted to single speed)
197? or 198? Raleigh Gend Prix (road commuter)


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

1, i aint got a garage.
2, i would not keep my bike in the garage if i had one.
3, for 7 posts you sure is nosey.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

2007 Bianchi Lewis singlespeed
2005 Specialized P2 singlespeed
2005 Jamis Dakar frame
1995 Marin Nail Trail singlespeed
2006 fetish discipline frame
?? trek road frame, singlespeed not fixed but will be
2003 Bianchi Axis
1997 Haro Blammo bmx

known to hang in my garage on occasions
2006 bianchi puss/wuss
2007 redline monocog
2007 surly 1x1
2007 bianchi rita
2006 bianchi pista

ya da ya da ya da...


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*How fun*

Mine are in the freshly built "shed/backyard shop" 
05 Scott Nitrous 22 not stock
04 Tomac Revolver 
04 Iron Horse Hollow Point 
05 Specialized Hardrock 13" jumper (kids)
03 GT Thumper (kids)
04 Haro (kids)
97 Mosh Kastan 3 wheeler 3 speed (kids)
Phat Cycles gas 80cc motorized cruiser

No wonder I have no money!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Can a girl have too many bikes? Nah....

Salsa Dos Niner
Turner 5Spot
DeKerf Team SL
Surly 1x1
Bridgestone RB-1 converted to a fixie
Specialized Roubaix
Ross cruiser


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

DurtGurl said:


> Can a girl have too many bikes? Nah....
> 
> Salsa Dos Niner
> Turner 5Spot
> ...


Can I get your number?

JK; you have more bikes than me!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Tim


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

durtgirl seems to be a woman after my own heart... perhaps she can have a talk with my wife about why there's no such thing as too many bikes.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My oldest bike is a 1933...


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

1998 kona lavadome crmo xc ht, for xc trail and race - my primary ride,
1998 kona hahana crmo xc ht, for trail,
2004 motobecane team fly al ht, for dedicated xc race,
2003 viner pro team deda' steel (sub 3#) road, for road and road racing,
circa 1980s~90s trek reynolds lugged road, for road and commute,
2006 kona kikapu xc fs al., for trail and superd race,
2007 bianchi milano al, for commute, and
2007 bianchi pista steel track, for commute.

on the mind horizon, 2007 or 2008:
kona stabdelux, for dh racing and trail 'cruising'
yeti asr slc xc fs frame or custom reynolds 953 steel xc ht frame, for dedicated xc race...this one i've yet to come to a conclusion about.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

TrailNut said:


> 1998 kona lavadome crmo xc ht, for xc trail and race - my primary ride,
> 1998 kona hahana crmo xc ht, for trail,
> 2004 motobecane team fly al ht, for dedicated xc race,
> 2003 viner pro team deda' steel (sub 3#) road, for road and road racing,
> ...


I think you need to give me a didicated XC bike since you have just a few


----------



## racingcasey (May 9, 2007)

*i got two stumpjumpers*

i have two stumpjumpers

06 stumpjumper hardtail 
07 stumpjumper full suspention expert


----------



## mzungo (Sep 14, 2004)

*My Turn*

06 Cannondale Prophet fox Vanilla coil and manitou 4 way coil...

And GT Moto 4X with Rock shox revalation.:thumbsup:


----------



## JVFS (Jun 16, 2005)

*3 and counting ...*

00 Fuji Outland - my first MTB after 20 years without riding 
03 Merida XC Mission
05 Cannondale Prophet 1000


----------



## earl06 (Jun 13, 2006)

2004 Heckler - Main trail rig
2003 Superlight - Fiancee's, used to be mine
1995 Marin Bear Valley - converted to SS

Kona A'ha - Cruiser w/Nexus and slicks
Schwinn Moab - For around town, also w/slicks
Bianchi Roadie - Lives on the trainer

Coming soon - Salsa El Mar(!)


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*None in the garage*

However, the furnace room in NJ has the following:

'07 Giant Trance. I bought the frame and built the bike with my own choice of parts.
06 Giant TRC - Wife's road bike
06 Giant OCR C1 - My road bike
05 Santa Cruz Chameleon Frame in need of parts
02 Independent Fabrication Steel Deluxe - lightweight XC hardtail
00 GT Avalanche - Wife's hardtail MTB
97 GT Avalanche - Son's MTB
95 Dyno (GT) BMX

Plus at the Montreal apartment:

98 GT Zaskar
04 Schwinn BMX

Guess that's enough bikes for one family........


----------



## Ricksom (Feb 2, 2004)

7 to speak of. 5 of them only ridden by me.
Basement Stable.

2006 custom built Titus Racer X (bike supreme and highly pampered)
2000 Rocky Mountain Vertex hardtail (a fast and furious classic...still raced)
2001 Rocky Mountain Element (Instinct) (the mud and nasty conditions bike)
2004 custom built Pinarello Opera road bike (the looker bike)
2005 Guru Flite road bike (the training bike)

1998 mint original Rocky Mountain Blizzard (wife's bike)
2004 Devinci Saguaro full sussy (daughter's bike)

Tell your wife ONE BIKE is never enough. One bike is for suburban drones who ride paved bike paths, and spend the weekend washing their driveway and deck.

Always bring up the argument it is CHEAPER THAN:

- boating
- golfing
- sports car
- flying (pilot)
- gambling
- having an affair

which is what that wonderful husband next door is doing when he is not making the house and property looking wonderful for his wife.


----------



## YONO (Aug 9, 2005)

Any of you local to the San Diego area?
Please send me a private message if you would be up for being interviewed about your bikes and all their setups.

thanks again for the great responses. I'm definitely feeling less guilting about going after my third bike.


----------



## brownsyeti (Apr 20, 2007)

*The Stabe*

1989 Bianchi Road Bike 6 speed! UCLA race bike back in the day. 
1991 Specialized Rockhopper HT with no front suspension, but with Mavic SLs (and kickstand) in grey
1998 Cannondale R-800 48cc (wife's tri-road bike) in white with Mavic CP-14s!
1998 Cannondale R-800 52cc roadie in red/yellow with Mavic CP-14s!
2003 Yeti Kokopelli FS MTB (my pride and joy!) in grey/black with Cane Creek Terros rim brakes. (the best rims ever!)
2003 Giant NRS3 in white/yellow with great new parts everywhere. XT and alike. (racer bike/wife's MTB)
2005 Cannondale Road Warrior 1000 in orange. Commuter bike with JUNK Gippe wheels. At least they look good. So does the bike. Very italian.
2006 The best ALL mountain. Giant Reign 2 in battleship grey. A very fun bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## stolpsgti (Jan 25, 2006)

1. Trek Liquid 25
2. My dad's old Fuji roadie converted to fixed gear


----------



## RBweb (May 10, 2007)

my bikes>
Scott Genius MC50 2006 full - AM/XC
Author Traction shox 2001 custom tuned hardtail - XC/road
my family bikes>
Author Sector shox cromo 2002 hardtail - brother's XC/road bike
Author Mystic shox 2001 custom tuned hardtail - 2nd brother's XC/road bike
Author Mystic 2003 hardtail - sister's XC/road bike
Liberta singlespeed from 1980's - mother's bike for town (road and pavement paths)
old one from 1960's - father's singlespeed (still functional, but not used maybe 20 years


----------



## lew s lugnut (Oct 26, 2005)

I have the answer!
The question-how many bikes is enough?

Answer is one more than you have right now.

In the basement are the following bikes,

71 Schwinn twin single speed tandem
91 Trek 6000, set up as a commuter, will be going back to a more original mtn set up
93 Trek 820
02 Fisher Stiff freestyle almost built and rideable
00 Bontrager Warthog bmx race/trail bike
02 Fisher Repack (Trek Diesel)
03 Fisher 29er hardtail
05 Klein Reve road bike (yes the one with 12mm of suspension at the rear wheel)
06 Fisher Cake
07 Fisher Hifi
07 Fisher Mendota 
07 Trek Cruiserliner tandem
07 Trek Clyde cruiser
07 Trek Wasabi cruiser

and a 97 Schwinn Blue Falcon BMX frame

I still want a Trek Session 10, yumm yummm, and a Trek 69er, and a 29er HiFi.

Anyone want to trade me some time for a bike? I could use about 6 hours of time to go riding this week......

Yes, most of the bikes exceed the value of our vehicle...

The most fun I have had in the past few years, is trying to ride every bike I own within a two or three week span. Dang, that's fun!


----------



## extensive (Jun 27, 2004)

Mine
2002 GF Sugar 









My girlfriends
2005 Specialized Hardrock Comp Disc


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

*My stable...*

98 Specialized Stumpjumper - trail bike
98 Sunn Revolt - steel "is real" race hardtail
99 Bianchi Campione - road/training bike
03 Giant NRS XTC Team - full suspension trailer queen 
04 Interloc Tempest - 2x9 commuter


----------



## jeff1962 (May 19, 2006)

I currently have only two. 1., Transistion preston,long travel full susp. all moutain bike 2.Surly pugsley. Although I have only 2 bikes I have several differnt types of tires and rims for summer and winter rides.Snow cat rims studded tires that sort of thing.I live in Alaska and ride year round.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

mostly big wheels:

Seven Duo 29er (new sled in the stable)
Sofa King Dub9 29er SingleSpeed (trusted steed)
Kona Explosif 2-9 (wife's gearie sled)
Titus HCR SS (only 26er, but still quite the trusted steed)
Litespeed Aerenberg (trusted roadie)

parts list (aka trying to sell):
old cannondale beast of the east (restoring to sell)
Dean Duke ST (frameset- make me an offer!)
Kona Cowen (what was i thinking?- make me an offer!)

thaz all, folks!


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

*My old super v*

Just this. Bought it during college in late 98, but its a 99 model. I thought I'd get something new after graduating and getting a job...then I moved across the country, got serious about guitar again, and have put most of my free money into my current guitar rig. BUT! I plan on either upgrading the crap out of it into an Uber V or buying something else to park alongside it in the next 6 or so months. Looking forward to riding in Colorado Springs, moving there in one month and 6 days or so...

My bike









And here's why I haven't had money for a new bike in the last few years. I'd sold a lot of my gear, then joined a few bands and got serious about playing again. This pic is about a year old and I've since added a Les Paul and a custom built Strat, several other pedals, and a Line 6 Pod XT for silent practice.









I kinda wish I hadn't gone so nuts in the last few years on the guitars. I've got thousands tied up in my setup but I can't seem to part with any of it now.


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

'96 GT timeberline town bike
'99 Kona Munimula my SS
'00 Kona Stuff XC bike
'97 Giant sedone SE parts bike right now
'01 Bike E recumbant road bike
'99 GT xcr 4000 i-drive play bike
80's something schwinn sport tour road bike


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

It changes nearly daily (It's an illness). 

2007 BMC fourstroke 03 with all the bling (main XC/trail bike and race bike). 
2004 Salsa Bandito with a bit of bling - XC racer - currently a Single speed racer. 
2005 Cannondale R500 with all upgrades (the roadie) - will likely be replaced with some new very soon. 
2007 Giant STP (the play/trials bike). 
2006 Reebok city folding singlespeed - it's baby blue, 14" wheels, singlespeed and has streamers - what more could you want? (used for impractical race laps at endurance events and club races). 
2003 Tomac 98 special - the farthers bike - possibly being replaced very soon. 
1990's?? RIH mountain bike - this does not get ridden and i have no use for it.. other then it being 'ol school'. 

Framesets that are either for sale or have been abandoned - 

1997 Trek 930 steel frame - was the singlespeed and one day will be again. 
2005 Xtension Xplore (same as Azonic saber). 

I'd still like a cross bike to go along with my roadie and also i'd like a nice big cushion bike (6"+!)


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*me quivers*

1996 perfomance ht
s-works xtr 1997
chuck fs 1998
2000 m-1
2002 m-1
2006 nomad
2007 dakar xcr pro

to many bike wil have to sell some of these I am afraid


----------



## Alan-S (Nov 4, 2005)

05 Ellsworth Elightenment (XC Race)
06 Ellsworth Moment (XC/AM fun bike)
99 Gary Fisher Aquilla (steel) Single Speed conversion (XC)
Trek 1500 (XC Training)

Wife
06 Ellsworth Truth 
06 Specialized Roubaix (XC Training

Wife wants a SS, that will be next, thinking bianchi, she wants another ells though.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

jet fixer said:


> Here's the kids
> 1. 03 Yeti ASX
> 2. 04 Yeti 575
> 3. 05 Yeti ARC with gears
> ...


Nice stable of Yetis.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Click the model to see it...

*05 Cannondale Blinged Prophet* : Main ride, mountain

*99 Cannondale F1000* : Turned into a commuting SS to go to work and such

*02 or 03 MBK Cofidis team bike, used to be belgian pro Nico Mattan's bike* : Road bike, for training when I can't get to decent trails

*01 Black BMX* : for fooling around around town

*04 Gary Fisher Cake 1 DLX* : didn't like the geometry, now used by my girlfriend

My girlfriend also has a crappy commuter


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

I am in total bike transition with the exception of my mountain unicycle.

*In my garage:*
2004 Kris Holm 24" mUni https://www.unicyclist.com/index.php?page=gallery&g2_itemId=44787&g2_imageViewsIndex=1
2003 KHS FR2000 (to be replaced by the Ventana below)

*Just sold:*
2005 Iron Horse Porter (to be replaced by the bmx bike below)

*On the way:*
2007 Ventana El Ciclon
2006 Fit Bike Co. Van Homan 20"


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

Just 2


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

06 Gary Fisher X-Caliber 

06 Giant Yukon (#2 son)
04 Mongoose Menace Pro 20” (#2 son)
04 Redline Proline Pro 24	(#1 son)
98 Specialized Hardrock	(wife)

96 Cannondale F400 (SS conversion, beater/townie)
76 Schwinn Le Tour (garage sale roadie)
71 Schwinn Continental (sentimental value, had one as a kid, converting it to SS)


----------



## yogreg (Dec 23, 2003)

zod said:


> I am in total bike transition with the exception of my mountain unicycle.
> 
> *In my garage:*
> 2004 Kris Holm 24" mUni https://www.unicyclist.com/index.php?page=gallery&g2_itemId=44787&g2_imageViewsIndex=1
> ...


That Fit is iLL


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

yogreg said:


> That Fit is iLL


hellz yeah.....and big brown just delivered it!!!! I about wet myself when I opened the box 

EDIT: pics!


----------



## Barkdog (Aug 29, 2004)

*1) '05 Specialized StumpJumper FSR Pro* (5' travel, dual-suspension): Main trail bike. Used for riding rough or unknown trails (with big fat tires), and the occasional short-track or XC race (with slightly smaller & lighter tires).

*2) '02 Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo * (hardtail, converted to singlespeed): Used for trails I'm more familiar with or when I'm feeling more adventurous or masochistic, getting groceries, hauling my son on his trail-a-bike, rainy/muddy riding, etc.

*3) '02 Specialized Allez Pro* (road bike): Used for long road rides, keeping in shape, and the occasional road race/charity event.


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

2005 GF Cake DLX
2005 Trek Equinox 7
2004 Trek 2100 frame and fork
2005 Access hardtail frame (gonna build into a rigid fixie)
I have a 2001 GT XCr500 on loan to a buddy of mine
and my girlfreind's GF Marlin is on the rack, too.


----------



## LarsXC (Apr 22, 2007)

2006 Cannondale Rush Team Edition (XC)
2006 Cannondale Optimo (Cyclo Cross) My Favorite
2000 Klein Attitude Race (XC)
2004 Orange Krate (Repop)


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

'04 Giant AC-1
'94 Kona Cinder Cone
'85 Zinn MTB










Wife has a '05 Fisher Opie

Have a '99 Schwinn Homegrown hardtail frame awaiting build-up.
Also have an '89 Schwinn Alure awaiting SS conversion and build-up.


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

Demo 9 - shuttle runs/resorts
Dirtbag - Northshore/Urban
Vagrant - Urban/trails/fun
Switchblade 5.7 - All-everything-anything
Cannondale Cyclocross - Road/Commuter/Winter


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

daisycutter said:


> 1996 perfomance ht
> s-works xtr 1997
> chuck fs 1998
> 2000 m-1
> ...


 Or you could clone yourself.

The local newspaper ran a story on Levi Leipheimer (Tour of California Winner) and there was a picture of his garage. It seemed fairly car incompatible with the number of bikes he had in it.


----------



## Fatire (Jul 13, 2004)

just two (for now anyways)

my primary ride is an Airborne Liberator and my dust collector is a Pro-Flex 657 frankenbike.


----------



## mistermoto (Jan 22, 2006)

*Ok...*

i'll bite

My garage is sort of a mess since we jsut moved but the bikes have a section all to themselves. Here goes

2005 Fetish Fixation SS - This is my best girl.

2004 Heckler - Doesn't get much love these days, but still gets out a few times a year for the odd trail ride and chair lift assist.

Mid eighties? Bianchi Nuevo Racing Road Bike - trying to put more miles on this one, though it's only got 12 gears, not that it matters I suppose. Nice though Campy parts from back in the day

 
Moto


----------



## jpelaston (Feb 27, 2007)

ive got 
jamis dakar sport
redline monocog AL
Haro Zero SS
Vitus 979 (i think thats the number)
specialized sirrus
trek 400
and an old GT timberline thats full ridgid


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My old list... there were 12.

1973 Raleigh Carlton - roadie SS w/ 52:18 gearing to address my need for speed.
1987 Miyata 215 ST - roadie SS with 48:18 gearing for the commute.
1985 Bianchi road bike - A beautiful Italian I named "Sophia".
1969 Peugeot Criterium - vintage racer with a fixed gear conversion (40:14 gearing)

1996 GT Karakorum - fixed gear rigid MTB
2000 Trek - 3 speed drive conversion for road, trail, and singletrack...also rigid.
1987 Kuwahara Cascade - a classic MTB that does pretty much everything well.

1978 Raleigh Superbe - Uber comfy and classic cruiser.
1955 Peugeot PLX 10 Grande Tourisme - Another great cruiser that is also quite fast.
1933 CCM Men's Coaster bike - A working antique that is also a great ride.

1999 Trek 7500 Cross conversion - Fast on the road and scary fast on the trail.
Raleigh Criterium 3 speed hybrid - My rain bike and steadfast commuter.

The Miyata was rebuilt as a 7 speed and given to a friend which made room for a 1955 Raleigh Lenton Sports road bike... 

The Carlton just got fixed as the 52:18 SS wasn't doing enough to indulge my need for speed and I'm thinking that dropping a pound and getting a 52:14 fixed gearing should help. 

I recently came across a few great vintage frames in the form of a '88 Kona Explosif and a 70's Sears Roebuck Free Spirit road bike that I will be -rebuilding.

This wasn't your grandpas Free Spirit as the Austrain built models (by Puch) came on full Reynolds frames and forks and are extremely nice. 

I think it would make a great base for another fixed gear or SS road bike.


----------



## HetTuig (Sep 28, 2005)

1. One-One Inbred
2. One-One Inbred with gears
3. Trek 1400
4. Intense Tazer FS
5. Bianchi (with XT 7 speed)
6. Giant ATX-870
7. Gazelle Tour Populair
8. Niner One-9


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Oldest is a 1983 Mt Fuji steel mtn bike, newest is the trike, about 9 cycles here for various tasks:thumbsup:


----------



## zweirad (Jan 27, 2006)

*Love my bikes*

I have 9 bikes right now:

200? Koga-Miyata World Traveler (50cm frame: too small for me; for sale)
2004 Novara Randonee (converted into a commuter with moustache bars, bar end shifters, fenders, Brooks B17
199? Trek 930 single speed (love it!)
2004 Jamis Dakar XLT 1.0 (for sale to fund a 29er)
1995 GT Avalanche (replaced wrecked GT Tequesta; keep on changing it, NFS)
198? Ross 10 speed (paid $15 at Goodwill, bought for Brooks saddle)
1997 Cannondale M300 (new bike for wife)
1992 Specialized Hardrock (wife's old bike)
198? Schwinn cruiser (just won on eBay for $1; future project)

I forgot about a couple of bike projects: I'm fixing up a 1997 Trek 850 SHX for my dad and nephew. I snagged an ancient Nishiki Colorado (designed by Cunningham) from a trash pile. Plus I've got an old Trek 700 hybrid frame from a different trash pile. These last two bikes may end up at the local bike co-op.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

well i probally have one of the smallest collections

07 cannondale prophet (my do it all bike except pavement)
06 hardrock (chilling with and inch of dust on it)
SS converted fuji thats green (the bike is older than me its like 30 plus years old and i still use it to cruise around for fun)


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Mine is feeling kinda small now too,

2004 Kona Kula Primo (scandium HT for me, the Ferrari of the collection)
2005 Kona Kula Primo (wifes bike)
2006 Specialized SJ FSR ( For when I'm feeling my age)


----------



## motomack86 (Jan 13, 2007)

2007 SC Nomad
2005 SC Blur 4x
2006 Orbea orca
2002 Cortina triton hardtail
2002 supercross ul pro
2005 SC bullit
2003 Intense Tazer

Its safe to say im addicted to bikes.


----------



## Panthalassa (Jan 9, 2007)

2003 Specialized Rockhopper FSR (collecting dust in garage now that I have X-Cal)
2006 GF X-Cal (Paragon components)
2006 Felt 70 (road bike)


----------



## mtnbikerx (Jan 30, 2004)

*I feel so dirty*

left to right:

07 Poprad, 02 RFX, 07 6.6, 07 Socom and not shown in the group pose are an 07 Dos Niner and a Wildfire Fatbike with 4.0 Endomorphs


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I hate variety...the tyranny of choice.

I used to only have one bike--a hardtail. Then I got a short travel FS...then I got another FS. Then I put together a singlespeed.

Now I have the problem of what bike to ride. That was never a problem when I had one bike. I'm riding my FS bike to work sometimes. Even a hardtail is overkill on that one.


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

I have just 2 bikes in collection, I sold the bike I replaced.

Ibis Mojo - Cross Country and All Mountain
Intense M1 - Lift assisted stuff


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

*90% bike stuff in the garage...*

Between the wife and I:

'04-05 SC Heckler
'05 SC Juliana
'03 Surly Instigator
'02 C-dale R1000 Women's edition (T-mobile paint job)
'05 Schwinn Super Sport DBX
'97 Diamond Back Accent
'01(?) Specialized Globe
'07 Nirve Scurvy Cruiser Paul Frank edition
'79 Laguna Cruiser
'99 Dyno Cruiser Glyde frame
'02 Spot mountain frame with S & S couplers and...

...a ton of spare parts, wheels, bags, helmets, shoes, lights, forks, a travel case, tools galore and a workstand. In twenty years of mountain biking you collect a lot of great memories and the stuff that help make them.:thumbsup:


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I got's two bikes that i ride.

2005 Giant NRS gets the mountain biking duties
1988 Pinarello gets the commuting duties


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Ummm.....

this rack is holding about 11 bikes currently. (okay, 10 since one is in use currently at a 100miler)


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

DurtGurl said:


> Can a girl have too many bikes? Nah....


I think i'm in love.

Oh, wait, too late.

Maybe next life K.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*the herd*

03 Blur Classic
99 Giant MCM
00 Gios team frame


----------



## pgclydesdale (Apr 15, 2007)

Only 4;

97 or 98 Raleigh R600 HArsh Al beast now used for cruising, loaner and dabbling in 'cross in the winter;

00 (i think) Rocky Mt Blizzard 

01 LeMond (great bike, LeMond's an A''hole) Zurich just upgraded last year to Ksyriums;

New kid on the block an '05 Kona Kikapu Delux that sat at LBS until this spring upgraded all around, seet ride for a clyde!


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

*here are a few*

2006 Redline Monocog SS. Use: SS'ing, duh










2006 Giant TCR limited. Use: road rides and general cardio but kicking.










2006 Windsor 'the hour' (read: Fuji track). Use: fixie Commuter, around town wanna be hipster ride.



















70's? Peugeot SS/fixie. Currently awaiting new handldbars. This is going to be my Winter project of strip,paint and build. Use: Commuter/ice cream finder/bar hopper










70's-80's "jetter". Built this up for my better 1/2. It's her commuter/ grocery getter. It's awaiting baskets (yes plural) and fenders.










2006 Titus Motolite with polished freeride lowers. Use: trail>light FR.










2007 Giant OCR (WSD) Use: better 1/2's road ride










and for good measure, where the magic happens...




























That's all the bikes in the shed. We've got about another 1/2 dozen vintage types in the basement that are awaiting rehab or will soon be picked apart for their parts.

I like bikes


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

These two, then the real bike, which I have no current pictures of. I don't have a garage.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

anybody want to donate? i dont have any. cryin:


----------



## FlatFender (Aug 28, 2006)

Commuter:









Mountain Bike:









Commuter starting tomorrow:









Trials:


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

No Garage.....










i likes bikes 

Mine:
06 Salsa El Mariachi LE 29er (SS-34-22) 
06 Ventana El Padrino (1x9) waiting on i9's
04 Banshee Scirocco (DH/geary) 
01 GFisher TaSSajara (SS-34/18) Others: 
00 Jekyll800 - (renovation project)
99 Voodoo Canzo AL (broken wall-art) 
Yakima BOB knockoff - trailer

Hers:
03 Giant Rincon (dust collector)
87 Nishiki Century (older dust collector)

kid:
Kona Hula 24"
GFisher Comet 20"
Multiple scooters

.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

My Bikes

06 Santa Cruz Heckler built up Single speed
05 Specialized Big hit
Surly Crosscheck
Early 80's Huffy beach cruiser frame chopped with a nice long fork
early 90's Trek roadie awaiting tires, grips and basket to be a townie/grocery getter
$10 ebay MTB frame built up with spares as a 39-18 kid cart puller
Late 70's Schwinn Cruiser to be restored

The wife's
Specialized Expedition Sport
and another ebay Hybrid frame with parts coming from a to small Raleigh Hybrid.


----------



## wango55 (Apr 1, 2004)

Just two so far...

03' Trek 4900 - my trail bike, 
and a 99' Giant Rincon that I have fitted with Forte city slick tires for commuting/townie riding.


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

Just 4 here.

1. 06 Norco Storm. My trail ride, mostly stock other than getting an old (real) Syncros riser bar, Rocky Mountain stem and some Profile Designs barends.
2. 97 Specialized Rockhopper. Roadie/urban ride with drops, Dura-Ace Barcons, 12-25 cassette, 1.5" slicks and canti's. Also has an RST 281 up front until I can get a real fork. just about nothing is stock on this bike except the cranks.
3. 07 Steelwool Sweet City SS. My commuter/touring/distance ride. 44x16 freewheel, 700x40c Schwalbe Marathons and Profile Stoker bars. 
4. '90 CCM MX200 rusting away at my Mom's. I should do something with this old gas-pipe ride. 

I still regret selling off my '93 Miyata Elevation 200 in college, would have made a great SS ride.


----------



## jeeves (Mar 12, 2007)

I clearly have a problem with brand loyalty: 

87 Wicked Fat Chance (my old race bike, now an occasional commuter and trail rider)
94 Ti Fat - MTB
Early 90's Slim Chance - for that once every 3 months I feel like road riding.. . . and
Schwinn Panther Cruiser - Commuting and beer bike! 

I have an open slot for a SS 29'er.... 

-Raj


----------



## pisgahproductions (Jan 25, 2004)

*HIM*
2007 WALTWORKS Singlespeed (go to bike)
2004 WALTWORKS geared (waiting for rebuild)
1996 TORELLI cyclocross (road and gravel)
1969 RALEIGH 3 Speed (B double E double R - U - N )

*HER*
2006 WALTWORKS (_The_ Tiny Pink WW)
2004 ELLSWORTH Truth (for sale!)
1995 KLEIN Attitude Pro (Singlespeed)
199? Cannondale R something or another (road)
1992 Mt Shasta by GT (commuter)
1970 Columbia Sports III (hooptie cruiser beer machine)


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

06 Ellsworth Rogue / Marzocchi 66RC2X - 8 inches rear / 7 inches front (38 lbs) for resort riding / shuttle rides

06 Ellsworth Moment / Fox 36 TALAS RC2 - 6 inches front / rear (32 lbs) - all mountain

07 Ellsworth Epiphany / Fox Float RLC - 5 inches front / rear (27 lbs) - cross country / light all-mountain

05 Seven Sola titanium / Fox F100 RLC - hardtail (22.5 lbs) - cross country

05 Gunnar Ruffian 29er / Pace carbon fork - 29er rigid (23.5 lbs) - singlespeed 

95 Manitou DS / Manitou 3 fork 

05 Titus FCR titanium road bike (15.5 lbs) - road

05 Orbea Aletta tri bike (19 lbs) - triathlons


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

My bikes dont stay in no stinking garage. Theyve invaded my "Den"/ outdoor equipment room. 
Bikes:
'05 Gary Fisher Cake 1 DLX- custom build
'07 Fisher Marlin for the girlfriend
'05 Trek Equinox 7
Frames:
'05 Access XCL hardtail- waiting for SS build up
'05 Trek 2200- for a roadie build.


----------



## jonny290 (May 8, 2007)

MTB: Soul Cycles Titan build with hand-me-down Manitou fork, 1x8 setup, kenda k-rads - for trail and park

Hybrid: old Gary Fisher Marlin stripped and rebuilt, 1x7 with road gears, moves like a gd rocket after I've been riding the Titan for a week

Next up: I'm looking at the motobecane 500/600/700 series for a cheap n easy squishy introduction.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

*Not in the garage...*

But in the spare bedroom!

94 Moots YBB (Anodized) SS - My street/commuter bike  
98 Klein Karma Pave - Cruiser for grocery runs/ beach runs  
04 Turner Burner - XC/AM Rig for the few trails it is appropriate on out here in Vancouver  
06 Turner RFX - North Shore Rig :thumbsup:

Cheers

Buzz
MCM#45


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm soooo not worthy to post in this thread, so I'll just slink off in shame instead.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*no garage and too many bikes*

1998 Specialized s-works hard tail full xtr
1999 chuck fs full xtr (looks like a turner)
2000 intense m-1
2001 intense m-1 (recently stolen and gotten back) (see the stolen bike thread for more info._ http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=310587&highlight=stolen
2006 sc nomad (sweet bike can do it all)
2007 jamis dakar xcr pro ( the best deal out there, rides so sweet)
2007 pedal force carbon ht( got a deal had to buy it much to he wifes dismay).:eekster:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Update*



pimpbot said:


> .. Unfortunately, not enough bikes!
> 
> 2003 Stumpjumper FSR-XC as my main squeeze trailbike.
> 
> ...


I got a Kaffenback frame from my good buddy JRM, and moved the parts from the TCR1 to the Kaff. Muuuuchh bettah! I can now ride my road bike on trails if my wrists permit me to do so.



















Also, I talked to my mother in-law. She is interested in getting a bike, so I think I'm going to donate the Giant Boulder to her. It was basically a fat tire comfort bike anyway. Slap a granny seat on the thing and she'll be happy as a clam.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

this is a fun thread!

I have so far:
Specialized 2002 Enduro FSR - tricked out main ride
Weyless XP - my back up bike
Surly Pacer - my road bike 
Zion steel hardtail (selling this)
(To make room for this) Ventana El Ciclon or Turner 5.5 spot


----------



## tigerrider02 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm a newbie, and this seemed like a fun thread for my first post. 

2006 Specialized FSR Expert
2004 Giant TCR
1987 GT Performer (just can't bring myself to get rid of it)!!


----------



## joebiker207 (Aug 20, 2006)

05 giant ac set up for dh and freeride
04 kona kula for xc (love my kula)


----------



## mf9point8 (Feb 20, 2004)

2 main rides. 1 spare.

2001 Trek 9.8 Elite: Fox FLT 80, Full XTR, Bonty Race X lite wheels with Stans/ non ust. Extralite stuff, Becker Carbon saddle. 21 lbs on a fat day.

2007 Cevelo Soloist Team: Ultegra 10. Shimano r550 wheels. 18.5 lbs. used for training and the occasional road race.

1996 Raleigh M400 with the "Master P" two tone paint job.... Some XT, some LX, some whatever was in the basement... beater/ soon to be single speed. 26 lbs.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

might as well add on...

me:
USB Molly MaGuire (park, dj, urban)
Santa Cruz Heckler (built for FR but also my trail steed)
DK Dayton (20" for..well, bmx'ing)
Litespeed Vela roadie

Wife:
Trek 6700 WSD

Son: (tell the wife even the 12yo has 3 rides!)
Haro 24" (sweet little mtb)
Redline Flight 20"
Diamondback Grind 20"

Daughter:
Specialized Hotrock 24"

also have 3 other bikes collecting dust in the attic that I think I'll donate now that I remember they are there.


----------



## Zippy_Slug (Jun 11, 2007)

1987 Centurion Le Mans (Mine) - Fantasic road bike over the years.. heading for retirement
1989 Centurion/Diamond Back Le Mans (Wife's) - Heading to retirement too
2007 Cannondale Rush 6 ! (Mine) - Just bought to get serious about some XC
1998 Trek 1000 MTB (Wifes) - To get around town

Oh yeah.. Getting the Cannondale dirty for the first time this weekend.. Whee!


----------



## kayakguy (Jan 30, 2006)

Me:
04 Intense 5.5 (my mtn. bike)
94 GT Karokoram( It was my first real Mtn bike, full rigid, ChroMo)
KHS DJ ( I never really get to ride it, despite building a pump track)
Cannondale R900 (road bike of discomfort)
Rivendell Rambouillet ( the best road bike ever, retro, steel is real)

Wife:
SC Juliana (her mtn. bike)
Trek 2100 wsd (Her very small road bike, it fits her but still looks tiny)


----------



## biggygreg (Sep 21, 2005)

07 Prophet 4
05 K2 24" Cruiser
04 Haro Escape 8.1

20"CYC Stormer (old skool!!)


----------



## TomYoung2424 (Jun 26, 2007)

My stable:
2005 Giant Trance 2.5 - It was a Trance 3 but I have upgraded most of the parts so it is closer to a Trance 3

2005 Giant TCR 2 - Roadie

2004 Bianchi SASS - SS bike

Schwinn Pro Stock BMX Cruiser - Fun bike

Soma Double Cross - Cross Bike

For the record, my wife doesn't get the multiple bike thing either


----------



## Intense5point5 (Jan 25, 2007)

07 Intense 5.5 EVP, Gloss Black
01 Giant DH Comp,
97 Cannondale Killer-V 500 sngle speed, custom painted
93 KHS Montana Comp, w/ replaced seat tube, brake rotor head tube gusset
Soon to come, 07 Waltworks 29'er in red w/ gold logo's
recently built chopper bike w/ nexus 7spd hub, flat black, 6 ft wheelbase
I spoil myself. 16 Y. old w/ a garage filled with bikes. I love EP at the local bike store!


----------



## Industrial (Jul 9, 2007)

07 Specialized FSRxc Comp - It was the best trail bike I could justify buying as I'm just a beginner.
07 Cannondale CX Optimo 3 - It's sky blue, takes fenders, takes racks, goes 46mph downhills and takes me to work and back averaging ~18-22mph. A true do-it-all dream machine. 
68 Raleigh Sports - It's like an 80s caddy. Big, heavy, comfortable and nobody wants to steal it.


----------



## Hairllama (Oct 27, 2006)

OK, I'll chime in:

2006 Surly Pugsley (If Mad Max rode a bike, this would be it)
1998 Moots YBB (The everyday singletrack bike)
2000 Cannondale F500 (Wife's)
1995 Cannondale Killer V 500 (Frame only, on its way to single speed townie duty)
2001 Cannondale CAAD4 (Frame only, custom paint, for sale)
2006 Surly Karate Monkey (Got a deal, still just a frame in the closet)


----------



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

Trek 2500 carbon fiber/aluminum road bike - cardio ride
Trek 4300 rigid with slicks - townie ride
Trek Bruiser 1 - jump ride
Trek Remedy 5 - AM/XC trail ride
Haro 357 Nine - DH ride


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Frame : Custom White Ibex Zone FR-1
Shock : Manitou Swinger 6 Way
Fork : Devalved Manitou Sherman Slider Plus
Fr Derailer : Shimano Deore
Rr Derailer : Shimano XT
Shifters : Shimano LX
Brakes : Avid Juicy 5 w/ Galfer Pads
Tyres : 2.5 Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR 60D
Wheelset : Azonic Outlaws White
Crankset : Truvativ Holzefeller with FSA bash
Cockpit : Truvativ Hussefelt
Headset : FSA Pig
Pedals : Shimano 737
Saddle : WTB Rocket V
Rear Axle : Azonic Momentum Axle
Grips : White Oneals

My only ride. Cause i'm a starving full time student/musician and spends money on parts i dont break. Though it's the only bike i really need though... XD


----------



## dazzlerdee (Mar 28, 2004)

C'dale F800
Spesh FSR XC Pro
Spesh Epic
Kona Coiler
Marin Rocky Ridge


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Azonic Steelhead - Ride-to-campus, street/urban bike
(Sherman Firefly, SS, custom rattlecan paintjob)
(Not getting much use this summer, not commutable to work, no classes to get to)

06 C'dale Prophet - Everything else bike, mostly AM @ Galby
(stock save for pedals and 2.35 nevegal up front, swapping in TBC revolution rear later today)


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Family bikes*

Daddy's bikes:
07 Ibis Mojo
05 Felt F55
Kids bikes:
Redline Raid BMX
Schwinn Lil Tiger


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Lamont Sanford's garage*

Down to 3 now.........

1985 Peugeot Ventoux [had this since '88] SS convert (cross & bar bike)
2006 Surly Karaoke Monkey SS (dirt = XC, DH, AM)
2007 Surly Stinkroller (pavement)

Just dumped my Instigator last week.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

1975 Varsity
1982 Huffy Alpine Gear ATB
1990 Canni M500
2007 Leader, stolen in June
Surly Cross Check, the leader's replacement, UPS should be here Monday, the 23rd


----------



## Thermo1 (Jul 19, 2007)

07 Giant Thermo 1 (mine)
07 Giant Thermo W (my wife's)
07 Giant Dominator (16" and 20" - my boys)


----------



## Ben99r1 (Jan 26, 2007)

05 Schwinn mesa gsd. It was the 1st mtb than I owned. It was sold to me at really good deal. Me and that bike have been thu everything. I dont ever see me even thinking about getting rid of it. Xc and training.05 spesh enduro 130 what I call my weekend bike. I only use this bike on what I call fun rides. Lot of single track and not that much climbing. include downhill section. Thats what I call my fun weekend rides.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

06 Trek Fuel 6
97 Specialized Rockhopper hardtail

Wife's early 90's Specialized Hardrock
Jr's BMX rig-Mongoose with some sweet pegs.......................lucky........!


----------



## majura (Jun 30, 2005)

*I've chomped the bait...*

Here's my garage of three:

Giant Trance 2006 - Trail Riding and XC racing
Scott Speedster 20 2007- For fun and training
Avanti Blade Sport 2004 - SS'ed and the commuter​









(bike in the background is my gf's Mid-90's steel Malvern Star)​


----------



## mud'n'sweat (Feb 16, 2006)

I have two bicycles in my garage. They are there so that I can take them out from time to time and ride them.


----------



## 23mjm (Oct 22, 2005)

*The treasure chest*

Well I have 5 complete bikes and 2 frames--

1. Santa Cruz Blur XC--XTR/X0/Fox
2. Santa Cruz Chameleon--XTR/XO/Paul/Marzocchi
3. Santa Cruz Bullit--XT/X9/Race Face/Marzocchi
4. Trek Madone SL 5.5--DuraAce/Bontrager
5. Cannondale Caad5--DuraAce

Frames
1. Cannondale Caad3 mountain bike w/Fatty SL headshock
2. Bontrager Road Frame and Fork

Also--3 wheelsets, 25+Tires, tons of bike tools and bike stand.

In other words---way toooooo much money:madman: ---and way toooooo much fun for one guy


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

2006 Norco Shore 1 - for mountain biking?
2007 Specialized Allez Elite - for road riding?
2003 Norco 1hun - for street riding, dirt jumps.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

06Giant Reign3
07 SPECIALIZED DEMO 7
07 SPECIALIZED BIGHIT 3
raliegh pos
07 GIANT STP 
2 07 Anthems womens and mens
Gary Fisher Tyro
GT bmx race bike
Haro mini
2 Ironhorse Kumichos
Giant Pistol
Cannondale Prophet
6 sweet dirtbikes


Someone top it!!!!!!

I dare ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meat tooth paste (Sep 7, 2004)

Turner Burner & Retrotec 29er.

The Burner for the technical trails. Why? It was on sale frame only. Get's little saddle time.

The Retrotec for fireroads, smooth single track and commuting. Why? My dream bike. Gets most of the saddle time.


----------



## Rootfreak (Nov 24, 2006)

Here's what I got:
'72 Schwinn Varsity - trash but its sentimental
80s Schwinn Mesa Runner - soon to be SS/Commuter
'89 Trek 1100 - Road
'06 Marin Bolinas Ridge - XC, Only the frame and fork are stock (Spinner forks actually aren't that bad. I'll replace it when I break it)
Fixed up a 90's Raleigh RetroGlide for my sister to take to college
Completely custom 26/24 Specialized Hotrock I built for my little brother


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

In The Basement:

2007 Ellsworth TRUTH
2007 Trek 8000
2001 Trek 6700


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

The stable in our garage. 

Me:
07 GF Supercaliber 29er
03 GF X-Caliber 29er
99 Kona Kula SS
06 Gunnar Roadie
Family:
97 GF Aquila
07 Mirraco Underboss BMX
07 Trek 3900 
Trek 16" w/training wheels

Will be room for more as soon as the youngest gets rid of the trainers and "ride in" toys.

G


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

1) 2001 Litespeed Pisgah -- regular trail riding, keeps my skills fresh
2) 2003 Santa Cruz Blur Classic -- regular trail riding, extra suspension for rough terrain
3) 2002 Giant NRS Air -- race duty, but I stopped racing

I brought the Litespeed and SC Blur with me when I relocated to NorCal. I left my NRS at my parent's house.


----------



## Mr. Thompson (Jul 2, 2007)

64 Bianchi Specialissima - I grew up watching my brother race this one in the 60s. I logged a ton of miles on it too.
89 Trek 970 - Wears slicks and rides on only on rollers.
91 Alex Moulton Speed - *THE* road bike.
96 Pro Flex 856 - Rubber bumpers have melted all over the bike and garage floor.
08 Specialized FSR XC Comp - Re-entry into cycling along with my wifes 08 Mika FSR XC Comp.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Diamondback Apex..... eons old
Ibex Asta X9 (FS XC)


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*You don't want to know....*

Mine:
Specialized Epic Comp MTB
Giant TCR2 Road Racer
BikeE RX Recumbent
Mongoose Surge (former hardtail now pressed into commuter duty)

The Wife's:
K2 Ti9 Ridgeline MTB
Raleigh Route 66 Flat Bar Roadie
BikeE RX Recumbent (yes, we have his and hers, total geekage I know)

We both want more bikes.

Look, these damn things saved our lives so, y'know, more is better.


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

yeti kokopelli
one amp fork waiting for a frame, possible ss


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

my 07 stumpy fsr comp and my fiance's 07 stumpy fsr comp women's....for our trail rides


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Mine
2004 Kona Unit
2005 Orbea Volata

Daughter
2005 GF Tyro

All the previous are hanging on the wall not being/barely being used.

Son
2005 GF Marlin
2007 Trel 1600
2006 Fuji Track SE
2001 Norco Shore VPS


----------



## ridata (Jul 14, 2007)

My first post...

I'll post some pictures of these sometime.
A late eighties-early nineties purpleish rigid Scott Sonoma
A bright red 2004 Motobecane Mirage

Among other bikes around our house are
A 2000 Cannondale Super V700
A 2006 Motobecane Mirage Super
Another nineties Bianchi
An older Raleight Sport road bike

I am trying to get myself a sweet Haro Mary XC, and the $999 price tag at Tempe Bicycle is looking mighty tempting. http://www.tempebicycle.com/mountain.html
I had been looking at them for a while, and was in a local bike shop(Jeans Westerner in Montrose, CO) and they just happened to have one in stock... So I got to look at it/try for size in person. Albeit, it had a $1599 price tag, but...

Bryce


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

In my garage, you will find a

-2007 Trek 4300 disc with a Tora 302, a wtb speed, weirwolf 2.1s. Soon to be single speeded for college commuting.
-2007 Kona Coiler Stock, which is my do anything trail bike.
-Assorted tubes, tires, parts, tools.


----------



## EvilScience (Jul 16, 2004)

What's in the basement?
2007 Titus Motolite II :thumbsup: 
1997 Rocky Mountain Hammer Race (SSed and heavily upgraded to new components)
2005 Kona Jake the Snake (Daily commuter + road bike + cross bike)
200X Kona Fire Mountain (wife's mountain bike)
2006 Kona Smoke (wife's commuter - also doubles as a sweet winter commuter for me!)

There's also a 2004 Rocky Hammer frame that has got to go...

Any more purchases planned - nope, I've finally got exactly the stable of bikes that I want, and then some!


----------



## dankmtb (Jun 11, 2007)

What: Early 90's Ventana custom hardtail.
Why: light, comfy and generally bad-ass. This has all my high $ stuff on it.

What: 200-2002 Marin rift zone
Why: Cheap @ a pawn shop, and the Ventana was out of commission. Now my snow/rain/friend/beater bike

What: 60's Rudge road bike, converted to SS
Why: for the road, when I have pavement to cover 

What: early 90's DK General Lee, kitted
Why: skate parks, dirt jumps, raising hell downtown, etc. To be honest a bit of nostalgia too, I don't rip the 20-inch like I used to

What: 80's Purple Schwinn 10 speed
Why: for the ex, but she didn't ride it once she got it (even though she asked for it, specifying the bike and having me rebuild it to good condition)

What: 5 or so parts bikes
Why: parts, and an unwillingness to throw away a bike

Btw, they live in the garage and at least one is always in the living room. Your significant other should consider herself lucky!


----------



## J\V (May 15, 2007)

Let's see... In our garage right now is:

Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL (actually she's in the living room  )
Cannondale Synapse Carbon Feminine
Specialized Epic Marathon
Specialized Epic Disc
Specialized Hotrock 24" FSR
Specialized Hotrock 24"
Specialized Rockhopper
WalMart 16" something-or-other
WalMart 12" (the kids still like to ride this clown bike best!)
Trek 5200
Trek 8900
Trek 970

Luckily we just got rid of the two trail-a-bikes...

Yikes, no wonder there's no freakin' room in there!


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Transition Covert
Beater 99 GT Backwoods w/ random parts
Girl's Trek 4500 WSD


----------



## galbraithrider (Sep 28, 2005)

hmm...lets see

Pinkish bottlerocket (my primary mtb)
Mountain Cycle Rumble SS (69er at the moment soon to be urban assault/loaner bike)
Orbea Onix (road bike/singlespeed track bike)
Kona Unit 29er (waiting on a rebuild of the front end from the rumble, ss race bike)
Misfit dissent frame (just sitting around)


----------



## jpelaston (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Akira27 (Feb 8, 2007)

2007 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert
2007 Specialized Tarmac Pro
2007 Echo Lite (trials)


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

zod said:


> *On the way:*
> 2006 Fit Bike Co. Van Homan 20"





yogreg said:


> That Fit is iLL


Finished (finally)!!!!!


----------



## justconnor (Jun 14, 2007)

*KHS FXT Trail '07 w/Marzocchi MX Pro '07*: riding fast downhills, rough terrain, going out to have fun blasting

*Redline Monocog 29er:* Riding fast through local singletrack, riding around town, used even more when someone broken on the FXT is pissing me off :x


----------



## DaCruz (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't have a garage.. but in my livingroom are the following bikes stored:
- 1999 Santa Cruz Chameleon (small) for XC / trail-riding
- 2005 Santa Cruz VP-free (small) for DH
- 2005 DMR Rhythm SS for bmx-training

Needed (dreamin'):
A sort of all-mountain fully like a 2007 Heckler or Nomad


----------



## nzl62 (Jul 28, 2007)

Current rigs

Cove Stiffee....commute and general ripping
Brooklyn Machine Works Racelink...will never need another downhill bike
New Foes FXR 6" do everything

Old rigs...dearly departed

Intense Tracer
Orange ****** HT
Orange E8 lycra racing HT 
Transition Preston
SC Bullit


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Dirt jump and street








Rough/big dirt jumps and smooth slopestyle








DH/FR








FR/ rough/steep slopestyle








AM/XC Swiss Alps style








I also have a 1985 GT custom trials bike for Hans Rey, a 1990's Robinson Cruiser and a 1997 Santa Cruz Heckler.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

my knees hurt looking at those...lol


----------



## elsievo (Sep 13, 2005)

Ventana X-5, Mav sc32 fork, tubeless wheels, dreambike specs - all around trail bike
Trek Fuel 100, my race bike, but has a reba for added stiffness - racing only
Trek 6500, pulls my trailer for trail work, deliveries in town etc., my first mountain bike
Ventana El Conquistador Tandem, so the wife can ride with me.
Cannondale mt2000 Tandem, our road tandem (if you've seen our roads, you'd understand the MT)
Wife's Trek Fuel 70, 
Daughter's Kona Kikapu


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*cool thread*

I wish I could ride as well as I can spend money.
I spend about an equal amount of time on my Turners; in the order I ride them.
1) 5 Spot 
2) Route 66 (6 pack proto with a 1.5 HT)
3) Foes Fly (way too much bike but it's still fun)
4)Cannondale 1fg (I haven't ridden it since cracking my sturnum cus it hurts)

I've been drooling over the Foes FXR but even I can't justify buying it with the trophies allready in my stable.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Number 14 arrived unexpectedly this morning... I had no intention of getting another bike but can't resist a great deal.










I stopped by a yard sale and found this fairly pristine (95 ?)Rocky Mountan Hammer and before I could even consider haggling the guy knocked the price down by 25%.

I just came in from a little 20 km ride through the bush and have to say that when these were new and selling for $1000.00 they delivered a lot of bang for the buck...

I snagged it for $30.00 and all I had to do before I went riding was clean the drivetrain, oil the chain, and put air in the tires.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*my bikes*

2006 Giant Reign (frame only from eBay)
built up with the used parts from my previous bikes.
I'm slowly upgrading where needed (just got a spiffy new Mavic wheelset). 
the reign is my all around bike, its awesome no matter where I ride.

1998 Aeon Isis SL (aka Ellsworth Isis)
retired this when I got a Giant VT 
(sold on eBay & almost paid for the Reign frame) 
so the Isis is now my buddy bike

KHS Brentwood cruiser
good for roaming around the 'hood

GT road bike
good at attracting ******** who like to throw plastic coke bottles at me


----------



## Wild74 (Apr 13, 2005)

*In the basement...*

2005 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp - my everyday bike incl. amateur XC racing (shown below before its inaugural ride in 2005)
2001 Devinci Saguaro (Hardtail) - my stationary trainer / back-up bike.
2003 Gary Fisher Advance - my spouse's bike.
???? something pink/purple with training wheels - my daughter's bike.


----------



## andyfsr (Oct 23, 2003)

*6-So far...*

Right now six bikes
04 Specialized Enduro set up more for lite freeride than XC.

Specialized HardRock SS built up like geared disk braked BMX bike, decent at XC but waaaay fun to play on.

Diamondback Marvista Hybrid- Needed something that could ride on the road some and still not shy away from the occassional trail. Nice bike.

For the family.

A Specialized Hardrock womens specifc for my oldest daugter.

A Fisher Mamba??? hardtail for my youngest daughter.

A Giant Rincon for my wife.

She too thinks we have too many bikes-Wait till she finds out the daughters and I are now planning for our road bikes...

Also my fried has 13 bikes, two belong to his wife, 3 for one daughter, 1 for the other and one Tandem for the family- the rest are spares or for when others want to ride. He has stripped and thown away 2 more since I have known him.


----------



## tiflow_21 (Oct 27, 2005)

Dean Colonel Ti hardtail. Can't see myself ever getting rid of this bike, it's that good.

04 S-works Enduro. Only year they came with the brain on a fairly burly 5" frame. This is my ride everything bike (except for the real DH/FR). Was at whistler riding the valley trails on a rental rm ets-x, got home and couldn't believe how much better the enduro felt.

Built both bikes from frame up. Nothing like riding a bike that's spec'd exactly how you want it! Just ordered parts to upgrade the dean to discs, and upgrade the enduro to hydros. Should be hooking it all up soon!


----------



## meat tooth paste (Sep 7, 2004)

*Updated stable with pics*

Retrotec 29er:
- Fireroads
- Commuting
- Errands
- When I feel like being mellow

Turner Burner:
- Technical Trails
- When I feel like being fast



















I need to pluck that weed that is growing near the front wheel. never realized how fast that sucker grew.


----------



## biggearss (May 1, 2006)

Right now only three bikes

06 Niner sir 9 set up as a 1x9...the do all bike
98 Klien Puls Pro converted to a single speed...used to be the do all.
Crackandfail cadd3 road bike

Looking at getting a Jet next year once Niner figures things out.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 17, 2006)

*My Garage*

*My bikes:*
Ibis Mojo - Ride almost every day - the BEST!
Trek Madone 5.2 - Road bike, ride to work 2-3X per week.
Haro Werks 5 - Old bike, passed down to 12 year old son. (I love this bike!)
Trek - Old mountain bike
Raleigh - Wife's bike, she rides occasionally, but not frequently

Next bike - Trek Madon 6.9 - time for a new road bike!!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

20ish old ones, one new one.


----------



## wasabi79 (Sep 6, 2006)

*5 Bikes*

I have 5 Bikes

- 1983 Peugeot Avoriaz Fixed Gear commuter unknown steel
- 1992 Diamondback Ascent My first mountain bike now is my trusty rigid single speed. True temper double butted 
- Pashley 26MHz Trials bike Reynolds 853
- Scapin Eos5 Road Bike. Light and fast build with Columbus Nemo tubing
- Schwinn Homegrown XC to be updated with a 2005 853 Rocky Mountain blizzard frame this week


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

First off garages are for cars. Most of the fams bikes are worth more than the 96 Caravan and the 86 Corolla that sleep in the garage. The bikes reside with the people that use them.

Mine: 
91 GT Xizang Ti
98 GT Edge Ti
94 GT Edge Steel (Excell)
91 GT Quatrefoil DX Tandem
98 GT Cross

Others:
95 A2 Barracuda
96 GT Ricochet
95 24" wheel GT Zaskar
96 GT Fury
92 GT Xizang
98 GT Edge Ti 650C built for US Tri
94 GT Zaskar w/SPINS


----------



## ridata (Jul 14, 2007)

*GT's*

It looks like you and your family really like GT's there..


----------



## Rotmilky (Aug 18, 2007)

*Just what I was looking for...*

I've been trying to convince my wife that (i) I didn't have too many bikes and (ii) that I need another one or two. Found this thread so I can point out that there are perfectly sane people out there who own waaay more bikes than me. Well, they're at least sane enough to pound out words on a keyboard.

Currently:
06 Yeti 575...my main trail bike
05 GT i-drive...picked it up on the cheap as a backup or bike for visitors
00 Trek fully rigid steel...got it to see if I could ride up hills faster.
95 Schwinn S95.1...first MTN bike. Keep it at work to ride from building to building.

Hoping to have a 29'er or two soon. I might have to bait and switch. "Sure honey, that 2000 Trek always had big wheels...and it wasn't a Trek. You must be confused".


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

*one and only*

02 santa cruz bullit use it for EVERYTHING (jumping, downhilling, all mountain, some freeride








ide)

only bike i have cause its the ony one i can afford.


----------



## nzl62 (Jul 28, 2007)

Brooklyn Machine Works Racelink no.108
Cove Stiffee...commuter mainly
Foes FXR 2.1 3 weeks old

departed

2 Orange Hardtails
1 Santa Cruz Bullit
Intense Tracer...first proper bike

road bikes...nil


----------



## DavMath (Aug 27, 2007)

*Rigs*

'95 C-Dale Killer V; Answer EFC fork
'99 K2 Razorback
'02 Trek Fuel
'05 Mtn Cycle San Andreas


----------



## nynx (Mar 1, 2007)

91 Yeti Ultimate... mostly restored to vintage... sentimental favorite and mostly gets ridden to the mailbox! I have now ridden it twice this month on the trail though! Sorry but I now worry about whether it gets scratched!
06 Titus Racer X Ti 29.. The go-to bike and I still can't believe I own a bike this nice. Even if the new owners of Titus may not be so nice. I still love it!
06 Specialized Enduro Pro... Pound for pound the badass.. If I don't know what to expect on the trail here or anywhere the Enduro gets the nod. DHX5.0 and a 36 RC2 with tubeless tires. It's THE adventure bike!
03 Cannondale F700 Wifey's bike that she never rides. A perfect depository for all that blingy XTR-960 stuff. Especially since the wife'll never ride it again! She's in that "mommy" mode!
05 Schwinn Limited Edition Tricycle. Funny to to see the fellow dad's at the park with the lame'o Fisher Price checking the thing out. it ooozes cool!
07 Specialized HotRock For when the kiddo wants to be like daddy!

There's a glimpse of a couple of them in there!


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Well then...*

I have these:

-07 Intense Spider XVP (my beautiful jet black race bike)
-07 Scott Speedster S30 (roadie/training bike for mtb races)
-?? Bianchi franken SS (**** tons of fun bike)
-03 Giant Iguana Disc (commuter bike... old race bike)
-04 Spec. Epic frame... wanna buy an old epic???

That's it for now... I'd like a 29er SS... and a spider 29... and a 6.6... and... and... and...


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a few old mountain bikes and some frames.I'm not going to list them again. 
I see a lot of nice bikes here tho.


----------



## gotyanose (Sep 5, 2007)

2003 haro x3
2007 specialized langster (the rust-colored one)
2005 giant STP2

on the way when funds are available:
-29'er SS with suspension fork
-geared roadie


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I think I have an addiction problem...

-'85 Fat Chance Kicker -drop bar rigid SS
-'89 Wicked Fat Chance -all original build in pristine condition
-'89 Fat Chance frame & fork -NOS never been built
-'92 Slim Chance -original build Fat Chance w/ Mavic & Dura Ace-incredible road bike
-'99 Yo Eddy Fat Chance -converted to rigid SS w/ modern equipment
-'97 Independent Fabs Deluxe SS -great steel SS 
-'00 Independent Fabs Deluxe geared -steel geared race bike
-'06 Independent Fabs Deluxe Ti SS -best Ti ever
-'88 Ritchey TimberComp -all period build
-'90 Merlin Ti -converted to SS with Ti mustache bars -tres chic!
-'84 Schwinn High Sierra -all original -ready to part out
-'96 GT hardtail -urban trials w/ Magura HS33's & old 'Zoke Atom80
-'03 Turner 5 Spot -when I get the itch for drops etc.
-'02 Lemond Zurich -long distance road bike
-99 Chuck CR-HT -old race hardtail frame
-'05 Harley Davidson Heritage Softail Classic custom -for my rest days
-'06 Harley Davidson Street Bob custom -my wife's ride

My wife and daughter also have Torker cruisers and my son has a 24" Specialized HardRock FS.


----------



## sfainc (Mar 25, 2007)

hello
greetz first....
my bikes
no special order.
Cannondale super V 700 carbon rear, kooka cranks, fatty
Cannondale super V 1000 ballburnished, carbon rear,bombshell bad betty fork,kooka brakes
Cannondale super V 1000 ltd ballburnished rear,fatty, kooka kranks in polished silver
Cannondale Raven 2000 grey clear carbon ,grey rear,caramba cranks, bergman pj over 
cannondale Killer V ballburnished , coda cnc cranks,fatty,azonix aero rims,carbon hub,magura brakes
Cannondale Jekyll 1000 bianchi green, stratos dh fork, 
Cannondale gemini,sheman, manitou air, sun double wide rims,black and white allover
Schwinn Yeti straihgt Six, I NEED URGENT A 135 mm 12mm rear hub,please offer
AMP b3 , i need a amp fork , silver or plosihed would be good, please offer
cannnondale DELTA v 400 violett and blue frame,1" fork needed, and sum other parts
GT LOBO DH CARBON COMPOSITE, manitou carbon triple clamp fork, 
Mountain cycle San ANDREAS..spinergy wheels ,manitou retro fork,
GT ZASKAR PURPLE, everything i can get in this colour ..please offer..specially small parts..
NICOLAI LAMBDA DH BIKE 9spd xtr, bergman the beast fork, profile cranks, 20mm
SLINGSHOT ,paiolo fork, kooka cranks, 
ZULLO race bike, madi in italy,chorus group,handmade wheels,
Klein MANTRA carbon race, manitou carbon fork, hope c2
IRON HORSE MT 1000R pearl white, my last one..but a rare modell in NOS condition
DA BOMB MOLOTOV camo,sun camo rims, marzocchi fork,kooka camo cranks ,sram90
SALSA BANDIDO SCANDIUM FRAME COMPLETE 1340 g!handmad wheels,chris king rasta headset,disc


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

all of my rides have a different purpose (dh/fr, xc/am, dj/4x/street)

my current stable holds

demo 7 1 (2007)
stumpy fsr comp (2007)
transition double (current "model")
devinci district 2 (2008) = FOR SALE!!!!

fiance has
stumpy fsr comp women's (2007)


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

sfainc said:


> hello
> greetz first....
> my bikes
> no special order.
> ...


DAMN! Even if I kept every bike I ever owned since childhood, I wouldn't have this many bikes! Do you try to ride all of them or are some just for collecting??? Post a pic of your garage!:eekster:


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

*UH, whoa.*



yangpei said:


> 06 Ellsworth Rogue / Marzocchi 66RC2X - 8 inches rear / 7 inches front (38 lbs) for resort riding / shuttle rides
> 
> 06 Ellsworth Moment / Fox 36 TALAS RC2 - 6 inches front / rear (32 lbs) - all mountain
> 
> ...


UMMMMM............ sick. That is all I can say:thumbsup:


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

*My basement.....*

at the moment.

95 Mongoose Alta (my first real bike) XC Singlespeed, soon to be loaner bike
01 Specialized Sirrus for road duty, currently on the trainer
200? Ironhorse Warrior Frame: Soon to be Rigid 96er Singlespeed (option to go 1x9)
Wifes Trek rail trail special

en route:

94 Specialized Hardrock Frame, gonna build a cool singlespeed for my wife's b-day
Early 90s Schwinn Hurricane Frame- grocery & beer getter/beater


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Sharing my bedroom with me:

-2007 Eastern26 Warthog: my DJ/street/park/main ride most of the time. SS, duh.
-2003 Orange Patriot: freeride/gravity/AM, putting out to pasture soon, though.
-2008 Haro Mary SS: just recently discovered 29ers, like them for XC trails, very fun.
-2003 K2 Flyin' Money SS: loaner bike, good for trails, street, DJ, etc.

upcoming in the next few weeks:
-2008 Intense Socom FRO: DH race bike, should do fine for hardcore AM riding too.

I feel that I have all the bases covered that I feel like covering. I have a I bike for every situation, and can bring a friend along too!

After this though, I should really stop spending money on bikes. With some luck, the Socom will be the last bike I buy for a few years.


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

Too many...
- 97 Jamis Dragon Hardtail, all XTR and Thomson bits (Which is for sale, btw!)
- 02 Trek 8000, XT w/Crossride. 
- 03 Kona Unit SS, Spot rear and King front, RF bits and such
- 06 Specialized M4, XT and LX, Fox and Avid. (Thinking about selling it also.)

Add the wifes Haro V4 (And mini van) and the gromms BMXer, scooters, trailers and hockey gear, I have WAY too much stuff in there...

(But I do have a beer fridge and stereo, so I got that going for me, which is nice!)


----------



## sfainc (Mar 25, 2007)

hello BunnV
Yes....I try ride them all ....when they are ready build...missing parts on few bikes.
not ridden: gt lobo, schwinn yeti straight six, i have sum setup problems with this frames...feel freee to email me if u know details about this frames.
will add a picture later.best wishes
sfa/germany


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

- 06 specialized xc pro, XC-Do it all bike
- 01? KHS DJ 200- urban/round town rider
- no idea- GT Tempest, SS commuter
- Bustin Boards complex longboard. My "weekend" ride / ride to school


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i finally have a 'stable'

2006 ironhorse warrior
2006 ironhorse mkiii


----------



## steve47co1 (May 18, 2005)

*If two bikes make a stable............*

..............I have one.

2007 Turner RFX
2007 Specialized Demo 8


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

8 months since I posted to this thread. Garage inventory is up to 16 bikes. What updates to stable and why:
1989 Bridgestone MB-1 - _For sentimental reasons. Had one of these new and this was too good a deal to pass up. Sum of parts worth more than price paid._
2005 Giant Trance 1 - _Too good a deal to pass up. Wanted to try a FS rig since I have never owned one. Sum of parts worth more than price paid._
2001 Santa Cruz Juliana for my wife -_ I had bought several bikes for myself since I last bought her one. Her old hard tail is showing its age. This was also a sweet deal. Sum of parts worth more than price paid._
1992 Yokota for my daughter - _Too good a deal to pass up and she outgrew mom's bikes. Sum of parts worth more than price paid._
(Looks like I should stay off Craig's List, eBay, etc.)


----------



## jmeldrum26 (Jul 3, 2006)

07 Specialized Demo 7 - for the lift accessed/shuttling

06 Specialized Enduro - for the AM/XC riding, I have XC raced on the before

DMR Trailstar - steel hardtail, the around town/bar bike, doesnt see much dirt

And a few other random bikes including Fester my pieced together chopper


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

07 Cannondale Prophet 5 - My all around bike. I race with it, and ride everyday on it. Mild upgrades, nothing too fancy!
08 SE Draft flatbar SS - Commuter bike, gets me to and from campus
90's Cannondale Criterium series roadie - What I put my base miles in. Great condition bike, that i've put waaay too many miles on since i've owned it. Still has downtube shifters etc. and I still manage to wax half the people around here with $$$ bikes. 
04 Suzuki Z400 - My "other" race bike. a quad. Full Yoshimura exhaust. Re-jetted etc. Full elka suspension, carbon fibre everything, Dana widened rear axle. and some halfway decent wheels with some super sticky tires


----------



## capefeartrailrider (Nov 13, 2006)

My rides: 
'07 Prophet 3
96' Killer V 900ht
04' F700sx (set up as single speed)
08 Specialized P1

Wife -
Schwinn Mountain bike (not sure of year)
Earth Cruiser

Son -
92' Barracuda steel frame
96' Cannondale Killer V 900


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

currently i only have 2 both are brand new basically.

07 raliegh mojave 5.0 
07 specialized FSR XC (just made its maiden run today)

i got the mojave about 3 months ago to see if i would still like to ride and after the first ride everything just exploded! all i do now is think about the ways to go ride when i can get away from the wife and baby.


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

Just one at the moment, a Kent Eriksen 29er. I have a road bike and a full sus bike on the way though.


----------



## nubcake (Nov 16, 2007)

im working on becoming an addict...(im only 20, ive got time to grow still, muahahahaha...)

Giant NRS 3...xc racer that has some purdy stuff on it
Giant kronos roadie...pretty nice for its age
Rigid singlespeed all ghettoed up
Eastern Element bmx'er for those days i wanna scare the **** out of myself
a bunch of randomness waiting to become another ghetto bike 

also in my garage but not mine (roomates)
Giant Anthem
Haro Nyquest bmx'er
random walmart type bike for his g/f


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

2006 GT I-Drive 4 5.0 Disk - do-all trailbike, need to ditch the big chainring in favor of a bashguard
2008 Redline Monocog 29er - got it as a commuter but discovered how fun a full rigid SS 29er can be
looking to get a 2008 Canfield Brothers One frame and build it up with a 180mm travel dual crown fork (dual crown 8" travel enduro bike ftw!)


----------



## dreamwalkn (Feb 27, 2008)

*Titus on the road and the trail...*

My Garage:

My rides:

'05 Titus Racer-X (x.9 and xtr mix, dt-swiss disc wheels with Thompson stem and post...)
'06 Titus Modena (Ultegra 10-speed triple group, Ultegra 10-speed wheels, Ritchey WCS stem and post...)
'92 GT Corrado (my commuter: Deore xt/lx/dx)

Wife's rides:
'03 Klein hardtail (xtr everything)
'05 Giant TCR (105 9-speed triple group)


----------



## knucklesandwich (Oct 25, 2006)

I have 2 bikes, and the wife has a hybrid.
Between them, my kayak, surfboards, treadmill, paint, ladders, etc., our Subaru (one car, natch) barely fits in our (nominal) 2-car garage.

2006 Kona Jake- commuter, do-everything bike
2006 Nashbar budget build SS MTB.

Hoping once we get our bonuses to convert the 3x8 Kona to a 1x9 commuter/ backup race bike, and buy a new 2x9 cross bike for longer rides and fall racing.


----------



## nynx (Mar 1, 2007)

1. Titus Racer X29 Ti - XC bike Ride it when there are miles to eat in the dirt.
2. 2006 Specialized Enduro Pro - National Trail and other assorted trails where big travel and tubeless tires might come in handy. 
3. 1991 Yeti Ultimate (Rigid) - Cause you gotta have some vintage!
4. Specialized S-Works E5 - Cause I hate roadies and joining them is the first step in overcoming my sickness!  Seriously developing an enjoyment for the road!
5. Cannondale F3000 - Wifey's ride. Doesn't see much dirt since the kids were born but pulls a mean bike trailer!
6. Specialized Hotrock 12" - 2 year old is just learning to pedal!

Otherwise my garage is in a neverending rotation of friends and neighbors bikes in various states of disassembly!


----------



## mwaldhopkins (Nov 28, 2006)

*my rides*

Wow- this is almost like a support group... I guess I'm not the only one with this sort of addiction after all.  Please bare in mind that I've been doing this for a long time, don't really spend money on much else, and have a pretty good job... don't judge me... 

Dirt:
1. 2007 RIP9 ready to roll
2. 2006 Dean Colonel SS- I love this damn thing- love it.
3. 2004 Moots YBB frame
4. 2006 Kona Unit frame
5. 2006 Fisher 29er Paragon frame
6. Some Ti frame I rode once

Road:
1. 2005 Time VXR full 10-speed DA. beautiful
2. 2001 Serotta Legend Ti, 9 speed DA. best ride ever.
3. 2001 Serotta Legend Ti frame
4. 2005 Louis Garneau 6.2, 10 speed DA/Ultegra mix
5. 1999 KHS carbon frame. good race bike back in the day.

G-Friend's rides, also in the shop:
1. 2007 Moots Vamoots, full 10 speed DA- a total beauty.
2. 2001 Trek OCLV, 9 speed DA
3. Specialized S Works TT bike, full Ultegra
4. a couple mid-range mt bikes

Ridiculous? Perhaps? Will I ever change? Unlikely.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

I'll judge... 




That is judged to be a nice collection. No need to justify why. Its your stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deuce918 (Aug 23, 2006)

*My addiction*

Here I go

1995 Bianchi CDI, Carbon Fork, Campy Chorus group upgrade ( Luv that Steel Feel) 
1999 Cannondale Caad 4 Hardtail wont get rid of it :thumbsup: 
2006 Cannondale Rush 3000 frame built with parts from my old Raven this bike screams speed) 
2008 Trek EX9 (got it today never ridden yet):smilewinkgrin:

I have owned, 1994 Fisher Marlin, traded to upgrade to 1994 Cannondale F700, my 1st dual sus was a 2001 Cannondale Raven 7sx, Caad8 road frame sold it on ebay

Im I an addict?:eekster:


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

*8 bikes in my family*

My bikes - 
Evil Sovereign w/ 2.5s for the rougher trails
Salsa El Santo for longer and/or faster rides
Schwinn Fastback for the road rides
GT Avalanche singlespeed beater with fenders/rigid fork for commuting and pulling the girls in their trailer

Wife's bikes - 
ETSX for trails
Jamis Ventura for the road

Kids-
Novara Firefly for my 4 year old (training wheels coming off this spring :thumbsup: )
Schwinn trike for my 1.5 year old


----------



## Deuce918 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Forgot somthing*

Motorcycle 2003 BMW K1200rs Zebra 
2006 Polaris Hawkeye (4hunting) ok Im done:madman: 
Oh wife has a Diamond back cruiser and baby girls Trek mtb  
ok thats it


----------



## zweirad (Jan 27, 2006)

*Bike collections morph*



Deuce918 said:


> Motorcycle 2003 BMW K1200rs Zebra
> 2006 Polaris Hawkeye (4hunting) ok Im done:madman:
> Oh wife has a Diamond back cruiser and baby girls Trek mtb
> ok thats it


I also ride a K12RS: 2001 Silver and Blue model (54K+ and counting). It's an "old man's" bike, but I love the way it rides.

My stable has changed since I last wrote:

'07 GT Peace 9r added last fall (sold Trek 930 SS)
'00 K2 Proflex 4500 (cheap Craigslist project bike)



zweirad said:


> I have 9 bikes right now:
> 
> 200? Koga-Miyata World Traveler (50cm frame: too small for me; for sale)
> 2004 Novara Randonee (converted into a commuter with moustache bars, bar end shifters, fenders, Brooks B17
> ...


I'm working on the Schwinn now. I've changed out the one-piece cranks for a cartridge bottom bracket and a set of FMF cranks. Also added a 1" threadless rigid fork and a set of linear pull brakes. This won't be a true klunker, but more of a fun ride to the store bike.


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

Bunch of weird stuff in my Garage

2004 Karate Monkey - gotta have a MTB, love the 29er. Plan on racing this year
2006 Bachetta Corsa recumbent - Dual 650c, long long distance road bike
2006 Cayne Uno Single Speed / Fixed gear - Coffee shops, commute, and long road rides
1990 Schwinn Paramount OS - Waterford Paramount road bike. 'Nuff said
199x Trek T100 Tandem - For going with my wife and son. Weekend breakfast runs, etc.
1983 Schwinn Traveler - Skinny knobbly tired gravel and bad weather bike. Full fenders
1939 Colson Cruiser - 40 lbs of inhospitable steel. Good coffee or beer shop bike

Wife has a Giant Hybrid w disc brakes.

Son has a Raleigh MTB that's just about out grown, and my old 1990 Schwinn Super Sport road bike.

Looking at getting a Surly Long Haul Trucker because I want a big solid touring bike. Will get rid of the Schwinn if this happens. 

I have a habit.  (and a thing for steel)


----------



## dabioman (Jan 15, 2005)

My back patio/porch is a lot emptier now that I retired from road racing.

Just a 95 IF Crown Jewel, a IF Seluxe SS, and a Merckx cross bike I picked up in Belgium in 93. Trhow in my sons GF mountain bike and my wifes Trek Townie and it is plenty


----------



## Bobcanride (Aug 30, 2006)

*In the Garage!*

89 Wicked Fat Chance now a SS w/ a tag-a-long
95 Burley MTB Tandem
Early 90s Cannondale road bike
2006 Santa Cruz Blur
2006 Dean Colonel Ti SS

I not going to list the other four bikes my Wife and Daughter have, however I will point out that I need, a new road bike so the Cannondale can live on the trainer


----------



## redrider_stx (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice bikes folks. Here's what I have in the stable.

1. 2007 Cannondale Prophet 5 (purchased at REI for $1,299)

2. 2007 Cannondale Bad Boy (lowest priced model, rim brakes purchased at a REI 
scratch and dent sale for $299).

3. 2001 Cannondale F600 (purchased at a pawn shop for $200, eBayed the Headshok for $150)

4. 2004 Cannondale R2000 (paid $200 and traded an LCD flat-screen 27 inch TV to a friend).

5. 1994 Cannondale H200 (free, donated to me from a co-worker, was missing the front wheel. Plan on turning it into a single-speed, entry level 29er/cross bike).

I got pretty good deals on most of my bikes. I think the best deal was for the R2000. The Bad Boy is priceless because its what I use to make my daily commute to and from work (800 miles since I purchased it, all maintenance free). Really anxious to get the F600 built up and customize it with a few personal touches. The H200 is an ongoing project. The challenge with this bike is to see how cheaply I can build it. The Prophet is a sweet bike. I haven't had the time to ride it like I want but it will be getting a workout this summer.
I plan on upgrading the wheels in the next month or so. Trying to see if I find a good deal on a whole bike with a decent Lefty wheelset. 

Other bikes I've owned in the past (listed chronologically).

6. 2007 Cannondale Rush (paid $450 at a REI scratch and dent sale). It was a women's medium. Just test rode it to make sure everything was working. Never hit the trail with it. I eBayed the frame to a guy in Ireland for $320. Moved the rear deraileur (SRAM X-9) and the cranks (FSA V-Drive) to the Prophet. I kept all the other parts including the Lefty Speed and the wheels for the F600 frame which I am in the process of building up.

7. 200? Motobecane Fantom 3.0. Purchased in 2005. This was my introduction to full-suspension and disc brakes. It was $450 used at a Play-It-Again Sports store. I traded my Giant Sedona for it. The store gave me a $150 credit toward the purchase so I paid about $300 including tax. The bike was a 16" (too small). I learned a lot from riding it and eventually sold it to a guy at work who wanted to buy a decent entry level bike. Before I sold it, I removed the disc brakes and wheels, swapped the wheels and rim brakes from the F600 and sold it for $200

8. 1996 Giant Sedona (paid $500 new). This was my introduction to mountain biking. I purchased this bike with no knowledge of mountain biking whatsoever. I went into the store, looked at a couple of bikes and sat on a couple. Purchased this one based on the salesperson's recommendation. It was basic black, fully rigid and it was a 23.5 inch frame (bb to seatpost). I actually thought this sizing was right, basing it on a road bike but it was waaay too big for the trail. Back then, higher end bikes seem to all have Rock Shox forks and one disc brake in the front. I don't even remember seeing a full-suspension bike back then. Rode it on the trails occassionally and a few more times in the city. Used it as a commuter a few times between 2002 and 2004. Spent a few years just hanging in the garage.

9. GT Pro Performer. Not sure of the year model (this was back 1986). I think I paid a friend $75 for the frame, all chrome, and built it up with a set of Peregrine 48 spoke wheels, After I moved away from home, it stayed in my father's tool shed for a number of years. He gave it away to some kid in the neighborhood (I am still salty about that. I could've gotten a nice piece of change for that bike). You would think a man that owns 6 bikes would give away one of his own (he has a few Raleigh and Schwinn old school ten speeds and hybrids). I guess he saw the BMX as a kid bike and thought I had outgrown it.

10. A neon green Mongoose BMX (paid $175 through mail order out of a BMX Plus! magazine). This was my introduction to BMX/Freestyle. Can't remember the model name but it had white Skyway mag (six spoke) and white tires. It had pegs that screwed into holes threaded on the front fork. It had a hard white plastic seat and grips and a ACS rotor. I rode that bike everywhere and tried to jump over everything. I cracked the frame near the headtube and the downtube. A guy wanted to purchase the frame from me. I told him about the crack and he still wanted to buy it. Sold the frame, handlebars, seat and seatpost for $75. Sold the mags to another buddy for $50. 

11. A beige-colored ten speed looking bike with only five speeds. Model unknown, price unknown. It had brown bartape and those brake lever things that allowed you to squeeze the brakes from the top bar. They looked like an 'L'. It was given to me by my aunt after she found out my other bike was stolen. I rode it for a few months until a buddy of mines pulled up on a Mongoose BMX. After I purchased my Mongoose, it never got ridden again. My aunt came around after that and saw me riding the BMX. She asked me about the bike she bought and I told her it was in the shed. She had a funny look on her face. I think I offended her. Oh well. Don't know where that bike is...

12. A black ten speed with red bartape. Model unknown, price unknown. It was a X-mas gift from my father. It was cool looking and racy. I had it for a month and it was stolen from in front of a video game arcade when I was playing Ms. Pac Man.

14. A Kermit the frog green Tyler ten speed looking bike with only five speeds. Had drop bars and rattrap pedals. Price unknown. I believe my father purchased this bike from Woolworth (remember them?). I had just learned to ride a bike back then from the other kids in the neighborhood (I believe I was eight at the time). He also purchased a 3 speed aqua blue Tyler bike with coaster brakes for my sister who had just learned to ride too. Her bike was woman's style frame with the slanted top tube and had moustache bars with plasticky-looking handgrips and hard rubber pedals.

15. A maroon tricycle. Model unknown, price unknown. Don't remember anything about this bike (or trike). I only know about it from a few old pictures.

It actually was kinda nice taking inventory and strolling back down memory lane. Had fun riding bikes for the past 37 years (will be 38 in April). As long as I am in good health and if God sees fit to let me live another 38 years, I hope to still be riding.

Take care folks and keep riding those bikes 'til the wheels fall off!


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

In my cave:

1993 Cannondale M800 – frame only
1996 Rocky Mountain Equipe – her commuter bike
2000 Specialized S-Works HT – my commuter bike that doubles as a road bike
2000 Intense Tracer – chain stay broken in half not sure what to do with it
2001 Intense Uzzi SLX – frame only currently serving as room decoration but planning to sell it
2002 Rocky Mountain Vertex – her fast bike
2005 Turner 5 Spot – her 99% of all real rides bike
2007 Intense Uzzi VPX – my current bike of choice for almost everything


----------



## derek2 (Dec 4, 2004)

In our garage

For mountain riding










Wife's winter commuter










Summertime grocery getter/hot date bike/longboard transport(hers)










Summertime grocery getter/hot date bike/longboard transport(his)










Guest bike /winter grocery getter/hot date bike/longboard transport(his)










Guest bike /winter grocery getter/hot date bike/longboard transport(hers)










Heavy hauler/around town excercise/rainy day bike


----------



## leer13 (Apr 27, 2007)

In our stable you will find the following:

Mountain bikes: 
Specialized Enduro - circa 2003
Giant NRS - circa 2001
Gary Fisher Supercaliber 29er - 2007

Road Bikes:
Surly Long Haul trucker - 2008
Rocky Mountain Solo - 2005
Vitus 979 - 1984
Proctor custom built tandem - circa 1983


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm down to one bike again: An '08 Yeti 575. It's my do-all, go-everywhere bike. About a year ago I started purging all of the excess bike stuff I had rolling around, including bikes I just don't ride as much as I used to and/or should. 

If I add another bike back into the lineup, it'll probably be a commuter bike of some sorts.


----------



## jjscarf (Jan 24, 2008)

*basement dwellers*

SC Blur fox fork & pink hubs
Redline monocog 29er pink hubs
Orbea Cylcocross boring black hubs
Gunnar Roadie S7S coupled DA red hubs
McReynolds custom 80's road bike
Azonic Steelhead jumper
Surly 24" muni with profile hub and cranks
Kris Holm 29er muni


----------



## raulfb2003 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have 4 bikes

07 titus motolite2
08 slingshot fold-tech
07 giant halfway bike (one red and one silver for my wife)


----------



## Tutschel (May 16, 2009)

Here's trying to relaunch a somewhat dormant thread...  

Current speed machines:

World Force VR1 (97) - DH
Ibis BowTi (00) - Trail
Litespeed Ultimate (01) - Race
Airborne Zeppelin (04) - Commuter
Merlin Roots (05) - Cruiser
Dean Duke (06) - XC

Plan to add a Blacksheep stHighlight and a Jones Titanium SpaceFrame to the family in the future (both 29er geometry). That would make a different Ti bike for every day of the week, not to mention one for just about every terrain and special occasion imaginable. :thumbsup:


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

There's been lots of changes to my stable.

06 Ellsworth Rogue / Marzocchi 66RC2X - 8 inches rear / 7 inches front (38 lbs) for resort riding / shuttle rides

08 Ellsworth Moment / Fox 36 TALAS RC2 - 6 inches front / rear (31 lbs) - all mountain

07 Ellsworth Epiphany / Fox Float RLC - 5 inches front / rear (27 lbs) - cross country / 
light all-mountain

08 Ellsworth TiRUTH / Fox F100 RLC - 4 inches front / rear (25 lbs) - cross country

05 Seven Sola titanium / Fox F100 RLC - hardtail (22.5 lbs) - cross country

09 Cotic BFe / Fox 36 TALAS RLC - 6 inches front / steel hardtail (on order)

09 Jones Spaceframe / ti truss fork 29er running 1X6 (22.5 lbs) - for fun

05 Seven Elium SG titanium / carbon road bike (15.5 lbs) - road

07 Orbea Ora carbon tri bike (18 lbs) - triathlons


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

I have a garage but keep my bikes indoor in the basement to ensure security. I have 3 bikes:

07 Specialized P. All Mountain - pic is outdated, bike currently built up for XC racing and riding









08 Giant Reign X1 - with upraded shock, fork, crank, cassette. Used for DH and agressive trail riding









07 Marin Kentfield - My commuter bike to get around town on, also used for rail trail endurance rides


----------



## Stumpy_Steve (Aug 18, 2006)

So, I've got:

my new chumba VF2 (that I just built last weekend) for all around aggressive trail riding

my specialized rockhopper that I built up for lighter trail riding and when I didn't want to muck up my linkage/nice full suspension bike (that being the chumba)

my commuter trek bike that I use to ride to/fro school and around town

lastly my road bike, specialized tarmac.

I've got to get a family photo - maybe tomorrow...


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

nachomc said:


> 2007 Specialized Epic. Trail riding, amateur racing (all XC)
> 2006 Specialized Allez Triple. Road riding with friends, charity events, commuting


I'll update mine...

I still have my Epic. All trail riding now










I just got a Vassago Jabberwocky. Yeah it's alright 










And I have a Specialized Tarmac now, got rid of the Allez.


----------



## bpheasant (May 20, 2009)

Nothing in the garage at the moment - mainly due to distinct lack of garage as I am about to move to the other side of the world. So my bikes are in various places:

1. Specialized Hardrock ('96 rigid) - my first MTB, resides in my parents' garage (rode it last weekend for the first time in years - comparitively skinny tyres, nasty gripshift - oh, the memories).
2. Specialized Rockhopper ('03 hardtail) - recently given to my cousin while overseas, it's seen much better days.
3. GT i-Drive 4 ('07) - packed up in its bag, at friend's house awaiting my departure next week for riding in SW & Philly, USA & then Europe
4. GT Peace ('08) - at a friend's house in Rotorua, just waiting for me to turn up on a flying visit & take it for a spin around A-Trail, Tickler, Rude & so on.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

1.transition covert all purpose burly trail bike. doublebanger gives me my huevos back.
2.transition trans am built ss for those days when it's too wet to want to clean crap afterward and i need to get smooth again
3.blkmrkt mob for rompin on a bmx track not so much dj (old bones can't heal when i send it with no flight plans! haha!)


----------



## DanT (Feb 14, 2004)

Mountain
- 2005 Turner 5-spot
- 2003 Santa Cruz Blur
- 199x Voodoo Bizango
- 2003 Santa Cruz Superlight

Road
-1999 Klein Quantun Race
- 2009 Soma DoubleCross


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

yangpei said:


> There's been lots of changes to my stable.
> 
> 06 Ellsworth Rogue / Marzocchi 66RC2X - 8 inches rear / 7 inches front (38 lbs) for resort riding / shuttle rides
> 
> ...


lol, i was just re-reading this thread and came across your post...then my post and then remembered your jones in the 29er forum.

if it was sick before...i have no words to describe your stable now!


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

update:
mine


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Mountain:
'05 Specialized FSR XC Pro (Stock)
'07 Cannondale Rush 5 (Upgraded a lot)
'08 Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo (Stock)
'08 Specialized Stumpy FSR S-Works (Nowhere to upgrade to)
'09 Haro Beasley SS (Upgraded)

Road:
'05 Bianchi Eros (Stock)
'08 Specialized Roubaix Pro (Stock)


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Mine:
2008 Monocog 29er
1999 Klein Quantum Race
2009 Surly Steamroller

Wife:
2001 Stumpjumper Comp

Soon to be added:
1999 Stumpjumper Pro
--or--
1998 Stumpjumper Comp

Then will be converted to SS.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

'08 Iron Horse 7point
'08 Giant trance 2
Getting a bmx bike soon


----------



## enio (Jun 6, 2007)

kona caldera 08 (five months old, with fireeye 8 pedals, fireeye hubs and geax evolution tyres)
author airline 06 cross bike. used it for commuting, solo racing, exercise, i sold airline bike to a friend so i can buy something other(and to lure him into the sport), maybe kona unit 29er or kona jake cyclocross or whatever...
would like something from vassago or surly - jabberwocky, karate monkey or crosscheck but those aren't available here...
now i use caldera as my all purpose bike.


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

05 Trek 4500 (we all have to start somewhere)
08 Giant OCR3w Roadie (gotta get to work and school)
08 Yeti ASR (for playing in the mountains; fits like a glove and is uber fun)
09 Wilier Izoard roadie (it's cheaper than a rocket ship and nearly as fast )


----------



## trek430032 (Mar 11, 2009)

-2006 specialized hard rock sport(in pieces)
-2008 trek 4300 disc( light trail and pavement)
-2008 jamis dakar xam-1(freeride, downhill,trail)
:thumbsup:


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*too many but it's tuff to decide what to part with ,,,,,,,,*



YONO said:


> Sending this thread out for two reasons.....
> First to finally convince my wife that I'm not the only one who thinks that wanting more than 2 different bikes is normal.
> Second, I'm helping a friend at work who is interested in possibly interviewing a few local (San Diego) area "enthusiasts" who have some pretty custom bike setups.
> 
> ...


 I have more than 2 bikes but no wife, maybe no coincidence? I am getting ready to sell off some of my bikes this Summer, but deciding what goes is never easy. Here's a partial, off the top of my head rundown from 2 of my garages: 5 Fat Chances, 1 Salsa Ala Carte, Bianchi BUSS SS, Custom Matt Chester Ti SS (off to be rewelded), 2 DeKerf's, Bonty OR ,LandShark roadie, Voodoo Cross, some older mt bikes, (Ross's and Schwinn's), 3 Schwinn tandems, custom Sendero SS, Bridgestone MB1 and a mountain of parts,,,,,,,,,,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

elrancho66 said:


> I have more than 2 bikes but no wife, maybe no coincidence? I am getting ready to sell off some of my bikes this Summer, but deciding what goes is never easy. Here's a partial, off the top of my head rundown from 2 of my garages: 5 Fat Chances, 1 Salsa Ala Carte, Bianchi BUSS SS, Custom Matt Chester Ti SS (off to be rewelded), 2 DeKerf's, Bonty OR ,LandShark roadie, Voodoo Cross, some older mt bikes, (Ross's and Schwinn's), 3 Schwinn tandems, custom Sendero SS, Bridgestone MB1 and a mountain of parts,,,,,,,,,,,,:thumbsup:


I just have to ask.... why do you have *3 tandems *if you have no wife?


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*still looking*



BunnV said:


> I just have to ask.... why do you have *3 tandems *if you have no wife?


 tandems are better than dogs or kid's when out looking,,,,,,,,,,,and much more fun IMO:thumbsup:


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*still looking*



BunnV said:


> I just have to ask.... why do you have *3 tandems *if you have no wife?


 tandems are better than dogs or kid's when out looking,,,,,,,,,,,and much more fun IMO:thumbsup:


----------



## Duke of Earl (Apr 29, 2008)

YONO said:


> First to finally convince my wife that I'm not the only one who thinks that wanting more than 2 different bikes is normal.
> 
> 
> > I have found that, if I keep my wife outfitted with the bikes she needs, very few questions are asked except about one bike. See below...
> ...


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

2007 KHS AM 2000 only the frame is stock. is in the garage until my ribs heal PIke 454 coil U Turn, Fox DHX 5.0 Coil, Xtr hubs, Xt drive train. 
2008 Debarnardi Steely all campy in the house, I use for fast or leisurly Sunday Club rides.
I'm also waiting for my body armor to come in. My ribs would not be tender right now if I only had some armor on. Heh!


----------



## greathugesnowman (Mar 1, 2009)

1999 Gary Fisher Big Sur - pretty much around for parts.
location: under the bed

1969 Schwinn Collegiate - perfect for riding with my girlfriend, and goes great with a blazer
location: the basement...close to the door

2009 Kona Paddy Wagon - this is my commute to work
location: entry way

2008 Rocky Mountain ETSX-50 - this one makes my girlfriend jealous
location: living room


----------



## smittie61984 (Aug 26, 2004)

I have a ton of bikes. Some walmart from when I was a kid and some serious bikes from my BMXing to mountain biking and road riding.

This is my Scott Aspect 45. Can't say I was too happy with it cause I had a ton of problems but I still like riding it. Bought it less than a year ago.









This is my 1995 GT Timberline. I road it on and off (and very hard when on) from 1996 until 2008. Needs some new spokes and if I ever switch to Sram on my Scott it'll have some new gears (being only a few gears work)









My 1997 or so Schwinn Prostock 2. I broke just about everything on that bike and nearly killed myself (literally) too.









This is my lake jumping bike and that's me at I think 15 or so. It was a Schwinn that I bought for $15 and got me into BMX.









This is my road bike at my 1st triathlon...


I had another walmart bike that I turned into a hot rod. Well sort of. I put a scooter wheel (old traditional blow up scooter wheel) on it. But some punk stole it and then tried to kill himself on it by riding directly into cars. So it got a little bent up.

And I've been wanting to get my mom's old 50/60s style cruiser bike and fix it up. That thing has some super strong brakes on it.


----------



## Monk_Knight (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm actually trying to cut down my stable... 

Anyways, at the moment it is:

08 Yeti 575 with Lyrik (trail, dh, whatever)
06 Iron Horse Sunday (dh race, probably going to sell)
04 Azonic Steelhead (urban/dirtjumping)
04 Specialized FSRxc converted to SS

Probably going to cut down to just the Yeti and Steelhead though. That's really all I need.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

greathugesnowman said:


> 1999 Gary Fisher Big Sur - pretty much around for parts.
> location: under the bed
> 
> 1969 Schwinn Collegiate - perfect for riding with my girlfriend, and goes great with a blazer
> ...


 Priceless :thumbsup:

The locations really tell the story!


----------



## fredfight (Apr 9, 2007)

1. soul cycle matador
2. redline monocog s.s.
3. attala steel frame road bike
4. specialized fuse 20 inches for screwin' around on my lil' jump in the backyard


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

fredfight said:


> 1. soul cycle matador
> 2. redline monocog s.s.
> 3. attala steel frame road bike
> 4. specialized fuse 20 inches for screwin' around on my lil' jump in the backyard


wow Attala steely, I forgot i had one of those. the guy I sold it too told me the bottom bracket tube was cracked. That couldn't have been from my power, probably from that 25 mph get off!


----------



## fredfight (Apr 9, 2007)

*attala*

yep... i bought that bike off of my brother for fairly cheep compared to what i've gotten out of it... it's my commuter bike and i love it.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

In the garage:
EMD9 
Giant TCR
Specialized Langster
One9 frame and wheels (loaned out at the moment)
gf's flat bar road bike.

In the other bedroom
Retrotec SS
Rip9

Need to find room for the incoming cross bike.


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

derek2 said:


> In our garage
> 
> Guest bike /winter grocery getter/hot date bike/longboard transport(hers)


woah, that red one with the leopard seat is cool! :thumbsup: Can I be your guest or grocery getter?


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

In order of how long I have owned, from oldest to newest:

96 Voodoo D-jab named "violet" (set up as SS, raced last weekend)
97 Pinerllo Prince (my training road work horse) 
00 Canondale Tandem "catdog"(goes on a lot of winter outings and loaner)
04 Calfee Tandem
07 Titus custom Racer-x (main race bike)
08 Titus Moto-lite

Saved from the dumpster and brought back to life:
99? GF Katai (hand painted pink cheetah)
85 Team Fuji (set up dos SS)

old bikes are pretty cool!

My husband has more bikes than I care to count.:madman:


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Family collection*

Mine
2001 Santa Cruz Superlight (XT 3x9sp, Marz Xfly100, 4" travel, disk brakes)
2002 Soma Groove (SS, cromoly frame, Marzocchi Xfly 80 fork)
1991 CBO/Litespeed Fat Bastard (SS, titanium rigid fork, ENO rear hub)
2002 Specialized Allez (105 - 3x9sp, cromoly frame road bike)

Missus
2001 Titus Racer X (XT 3x9sp, Marz Xfly80, 3" travel, disk brakes)
2002 Soma Groove (XT 3x8sp, cromoly frame, rigid cromoly fork, city-bike)
2001 Macalu/Litespeed (SS, Marz Xfly80, ENO rear hub)
2002 Bianchi Vigorelli (Ultegra 3x9sp, cromoly frame road bike)

Daughter (2 years old)
Canadian Tire tricycle
Rallye folding tricycle

Currently ride the Soma SS on lunchtime rides at work every week or so. The road bike is used to tow my daughter on road rides, accompanied by my wife on her bike. The Litespeed SS get's used every now and again on nearby trails when I'm feeling especially fit. The Santa Cruz is my "vacation bike".

I'm itching to get my daughter a run-bike.

My past bikes
1999 Cannondale M400 rigid (LX 3x8sp)
1996 Amp Research B-4 (F-4BLT fork, Risse Genesis air/oil shock, D-1 disk brakes, XT 3x8sp)
1997 Cannondale F700 (XT 3x8sp)
1994 Specialized Stumpjumper M2FS (metal matrix frame, SP Futureshock/RS Mag-21, XT 3x8sp)

Her past bikes
1995 Specialized Stumpjumper M2FS (metal matrix frame, AMP F-3XT fork, XT 3x8sp)
1992 Specialized Rockhopper (cromoly, STX 3x8sp)


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I have far too many.



08 Ellsworth Epiphany
07 Cannondale 1fg
97 KHS Brentwood cruser converted to MTB
88 Mountain Klein
83 Specialized Stumpjumper
88 Ritchey Ultra
86 Ritchey Ultra
85 Ritchey Ascent with Suntour Browning auto shifter
85 Jamis Dakar
94 Merlin Ti hardtail
95 GT Zaskar
85 Specialized Rock Hopper
01 Turner XCE
09 Giant Sedona DX (wifes bike)


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

06 Specialized Hardrock - Single speed, rear brake only, Mary bars. Commuting bar hoping etc.
07 Fisher 293 - Epics, group rides, XC races.
07 Fisher Rig - Single Speed, rigid.
02 Honda Spirit - Cruiser.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

none in the garage. all mine are _safe _inside!

turner 5-spot
turner sultan
specialized sequoia (road)


----------



## longmojw190 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just two that live in the house with me.

2008 KHS Alite 2000








2005 Cervelo P3SL (excuse the mis-matched wheels)









Maybe a Cannondale Scalpel to come soon... if the girlfriend doesn't get too mad I spend all my money on bikes.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

Quite a few...

09 Niner RIP9 -- my regular trail bike
07 Niner RIP9 -- building it up for a friend
06 Niner SIR9 -- my SS XC bike
07 Devinci Wilson -- my DH bike
08 Kona Jake the Snake -- my shoulder season Cross Bike

Then there's my wife's hardtail, and 2x kids' MTBs and 2x kids' BMX bikes, and an Adams trail-a-bike, and... well, you get the idea.

The 09 RIP9 and the SIR9 are head and shoulders the nicest bikes.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Even more money!*

I'm still riding my 03 5 Spot more than the others combined, in order of most to lease ride time.
1) 03 5 Spot, medium, just re powdercoated and being rebuilt as my full tilt xc rig, I've been riding it a 27.25 lbs but I don't do drops with it and I don't charge through the chunky stuff on this bike anymore and my freinds bikes are all 24 lbs these days so it's being built just under 25 lbs. Red before, blue mocked up while waiting for my ZTR 355s to show (they just did) after the recoat.

2) 07 FXR Black, medium, 31.25 lbs, great bike but I don't need this much bike, I'll hang on to this one for shuttle days

3) Cannondale 1fg, small, 21 lbs and still too tough for most of my local rides.

4) Turner 6 Pack proto,35 lbs, med/lg, super rare one of 2 built for I bike, formerly Dave Turner's personal bike, slightly too big for my 5'6" frame but super nice bike that I need to part with, maybe to fund a Flux build.

5) 03 Foes Fly, great big hit bike but I don't do anything close to big hit anymore so it's down to the frame at this point; another I need to find a home for.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

In my Garage:

Mine: 

BMC Team Elite 01 Hardtail - for XC racing
Salsa Bandito setup as XC Race Singlespeed - this see's the most use out of the MTB's
Ibis Mojo SL - Trail bike
KHS Lucky 7 - setup as a DH weapon
Salsa Chilli Con Crosso - Commuter/CX racer
BMC Race Master Roadie - for road racing/training
Norco Ryan Leech Moment - setup for street riding
Reebok 14" wheeled Singelspeed folding bike - for wasting space
BMC Time Machine 02 - setup up as a roadie fixie
Salsa Casseroll - flat bar setup (not mine)
BMC Trail Fox 01 (Not mine again)

Too many....


----------



## arl (Apr 28, 2009)

2001 Homegrown Factory
Trek 1500 

And just picked up my third bike, 2009 Yeti ASR... First ride on it this morning... can't wait...


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi,my name's LHT







,and I think this is a kool thread.








My main two rides...
2008 Redline d440-Not much stock left.









2002 Redline Monocog-Ditto









In pieces till I get around to it,kept since I've had it so long...maybe a townie when rebuilt.
2000 Trek 6000









Several old rusty bikes to be ratted out or rebuilt,and 4 kids bikes that they ride or'v outgrown...


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

The formula for how many bikes you should have is X + Y.
X being how many you already own and Y equals 1!  

My own bikes are: 

08' Intense Tracer - It's made me faster downhill than I ever thought possible!
06' Rocky Mountain 'Bonfire' ETSX-70. Gonna strip 'n build a hard-tail with the parts. Can't believe I'm doing this as I've just sold a Cannondale F1000 to buy forks for my Tracer!


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine- 
Ibis Mojo SL 
Mongoose Teocali super 08
Diamondback converted to fixie
99 ibis mojo SS rigid.
His 
Trek Top fuel 8
Yeti 575 
Canondale Gemini
a few randoms.


----------



## toph17 (Nov 5, 2006)

just two (wish it was more....):
2006 marin nail trail
2009 orbea opal


----------



## Tones23 (May 27, 2009)

*Growing....*









'09 GF Marlin Disc
'97 Performance M407
'07ish Diamondback comfort bike (wife's)

Custom 1x8 rigid commuter in the works to replace the ancient Performance. Also not pictured is my 2yr old's Barbie Bike


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a Specialized Hardrock Disc. Not sure what year but I think it may be a '07. 

Wife has a '01 Raleigh M80.


----------



## mrobbo0812 (Apr 18, 2009)

justconnor said:


> *KHS FXT Trail '07 w/Marzocchi MX Pro '07*: riding fast downhills, rough terrain, going out to have fun blasting
> 
> *Redline Monocog 29er:* Riding fast through local singletrack, riding around town, used even more when someone broken on the FXT is pissing me off :x


've got thesame bike but with 2009 Marzocchi 44 TST2 fork, Fox Float R AVA rear shock, White Avid Juicy 3 brakes, Shimano STX Shifters and Maxxis Tires


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*wow a thread with Belay Slave posts*

That's like, historic. Belay Slave, for those of you who didn't know him, was a regular resident of the Montana IdaKnow WhyOming site for years. He posted some of the funnest threads ever seen and was beloved by other bikers in his town of Boise. He died of a heart attack while riding his bike.

Here's to you Belay. Hope the trails are long and scenic. We'll see you on the other side.


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

2005 Transition Vagrant w/ Rockshox Domain U-turn (trail/dirt jump/play bike; also gets borrowed by girlfriend and friends when I take them out on rides.

2009 Intense Slopestyle w/ Rockshox Lyrik U-turn (freeride, dh, trail, everything bike)

I also have an old Schwinn Prologue w/ Mavic Open pros on Shimano 105s, a 2x9 drivetrain and Dura Ace bar end shifters for commuting, no pics but the frame is a sweet white to red fade.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

zod said:


> hellz yeah.....and big brown just delivered it!!!! I about wet myself when I opened the box
> 
> EDIT: pics!


Sweet! I have an '06 Stricker that I ride all the time, and a 2008 Barcode that I need to build up.

Anyway, bikes in regular rotation:
Curtlo Advanced Mountaineer - XC mountainbiking/all-mountain/epic-whatever
Bianchi Pista - around-town riding and commuting
S&M Stricker - BMX
Brooklyn Machine Works Park Bike - 26/24 dirt-jump/trials/messing around
Cannondale road bike - road biking, duh


----------



## Algis (Sep 27, 2008)

In my stable there are the following bikes:
- a Peugeot Cologne vintage road bike 
- a Salsa Mamasita mtb.
I ride more often offroad but sometimes I'm crazy about speeding on asphalt.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

2009 Vassago Jabberwocky
2003 Specialized Epic Marathon
2006 Specialized Allez Expert (road)
SWOBO Del Norte (commuter)
MadWagon (Cruiser)


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

Currently in my garage:
2009 Niner one 9 - Ck wheels / headset
2009 Niner EMD - CK wheels / headset SRAM XO shifters, rear der, XT crank, cassette
2006 Turner Flux - Hadley Wheels / CK headset X9
2004 Specialized S-works road bike
2006 Turner Flux wife
2004 Lemond Alpe dhuez wife
1999 trek 930 SS
???? Nashbar 853 orange steel frame
2005 KHS Team soft tail wife
2005 KHS AM 1000
2000 KHS soft tail SS wife

Bikes that have passed through my garage:
1983 BMX Kuwahara
1991 Bianchi steel bike
1994 Trek 930
1999 GT Timberland
1996 GT avalanche all terra
2000 Cannondale F400
2000 Cannondale Raven 800
2001 Gary Fisher Sugar 1
2002 Lemond Zurich
2004 Gary Fisher x-caliber 29er
2005 Turner 5 spot
2009 Specialized Marathon 29er
2005 Yeti 575
2007 Niner SIR


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

No garage, and I live in a fairly small apartment so they generally stay in a corner of my room

first off i've got a sinister gruitr w/ a pike that i use for just about everything from dh to jumps to trail riding. this thing is super versatile, light enough, and built sturdy- i can't say enough good things about it

when the gruitr is too much bike ive got a 07 specialized rockhopper. plenty of changes from stock, this bike is low and long and is a super fun XC/ trail bike

also i just picked up a versus jab frame that i am building up as a ss dj/urban specific rig
still trying to get parts together though

oh and i almost forgot my 1984 schwinn worldsport that i use mainly for commuting but have recently started going on some long-ish road rides, its a tank(weighs as much as my fs rig) but it is reliable and i have all of about 30 bucks into it in the past 2 yrs


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Im in a smaller apartment as well but I have 3 rides

2000ish Trek 4300 that has been stripped of all paint and gears and is the single speed of the household. Only thing stock on it is the seatpost and headset (just a matter of time until they replaced too!)

2009 Mongoose Canaan Elite FS rig. after riding the SS this thing is HEAVY!!! Nothing major done to it.

2009 GT-R Pro carbon road bike w/ full SRAM Rival. I LOVE this bike, everything about it from the looks, the ride, the fit.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Blingwhore update*

16 years of mountain biking and now I reallly am addicted to the BLING!

03 5 Spot. Picked it up new as a repayment of a debt that a freind could never repay at an employee purchase price; it's still my main squeez 6 years later.

03 Route 66. Liked the Spot so much that several years later I found this 1.5 headtube 6" HL Turner Prototype of the 6 Pack that was DTs personal bike for a while for sale for $1600 on MTBR classifieds on the other side of the country; very plush but not the best peddler.

07 Foes FXR: found it on the local Craigslist complete with King wheels and headset and a 160mm Talas 36 for a $1800. I really didn't need another 6" bike but I've allways been a Foes fan and wanted this bike; it's a better peddler than the Turner 66. Man I need to part with one of these 6" bikes.

Old Turner XCE. Turner addiction hits again a few months ago. I wanted a 4" bike to try to keep up with my freinds on there 22lb 4" bikes, problem with that theory was the XCE was what the 5 Spot replaced so it's too heavy and too plush to serve my imtended purpose. I don't feel too bad about this $1000 purchase because it came with a red Chris King wheelset and headset that I'm keeping. I rebuilt it with cheaper parts and I'm trying to find a new home for this bike too.

Gary Fisher 26" ferrous. Picked it up last week on Craigslist (again) as a frame only for $400. My small 1fg was allways too small so I bought this and will be trying to find a new owner for the 1fg as well.


----------



## KarlP (Dec 3, 2006)

*Here's mine...*

2009 Kona Jake the Snake - Only have 1 ride on it so far. Seems pretty cool for a road bike (?)
2007 Kona Unit 2-9 with custom paint. I hated the purple. It turned out very nice...
2008 Niner R.I.P. 9 - By far my favorite bike EVER !!!
Profile BMXer - My 7 year old son's bike. He really rips on this little bike.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

KarlP said:


> 2009 Kona Jake the Snake - Only have 1 ride on it so far. Seems pretty cool for a road bike (?)
> 2007 Kona Unit 2-9 with custom paint. I hated the purple. It turned out very nice...
> 2008 Niner R.I.P. 9 - By far my favorite bike EVER !!!
> Profile BMXer - My 7 year old son's bike. He really rips on this little bike.


Nice collection, but I was thinking; considering the model name of your '08 Niner, THAT'S the one you should have shot in the cemetery!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

2000 17.5" moots rigor mootis ss rigid
2009 18" haro sonix expert fs
2009 18" haro beasely 650b 1x9 rigid converted into extracycle
2008 51cm masi gran criterium
2008 53cm raleigh one way monstered out
2010 20.5 colony/primo bmx bike fully custom
2009 khs hot rod chopper with some lowrider crap on it
old centurion road bike with fenders and ss (loner bike) 
canondale mtb? moms bike
2 more bmx bikes(brothers and friends)

the outside in the shed:
4 misc. road bike frames
10-15 road/mtb wheels only good for parts(tacod wheels with decent hubs)
magna mtb(was my old rain bike)
bianchi something road bike with decent parts just waiting find free tires so i cant find it a home.

my moms never stoked on how organized out place isnt.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I still have my small studio, only room for one bike inside and one bike in the garage.
I may swap room with my rc cars into the garage and bring the bike inside.
'06 KHS AM 2000, frame is stock, everthing else updated. still rides good.
Debarnadi steely with all campy groupo and Vuelta Super corsa wheel set.
I will probably keep this, I love steelys!


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

1. Late 80's Performance Vitesse converted to fixed gear for fun
2. '86 Gitane Team Professional Reynolds 531 Professionnal built up with Ultegra 6600 FD, RD and brakes with Dura Ace 7800 brifters
3. 2007 Trek 6000


----------



## LBIkid (Mar 16, 2007)

I seem to trade out bikes every few years or so, but right now I have:

2009 GT Peace 9r Mutli (fully rigid)
2007 On One Inbred 29er
2007 Surly Cross Check (commuter)

I like steel.


----------



## Duke of Earl (Apr 29, 2008)

Too many...
2008 Giant Trance X
2009 Giant TCR Advanced SL 1
2008 Giant TCR W1 (wife's)
2006 Fisher Race Day (dont know the actual model name but thats what I have always called it, its a 4" bike)
2006 Fisher Race Day (my wifes)
2007 Fisher Hi Fi
2007 Trek Madone
2004 Trek Madone
2004 Trek Madone (wife's again)
2003 Villager "Girly" bike (fully equipped thing my wife uses to commute on)
2001 Fisher SuperCaliber 

I think that's it. It's 40 degrees, raining and I am enjoying the warmth in the house. Looking forward to getting back to socal so I can go play on my absolute favorite bike of all time (bike #1 above)...


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

2009 Trance x2 modified
My race/trail bike which i love very much.

Before









After









2008 Marin wolfridge modified
My am bike thats made to be aggressive and relatively fast.

Before









After



























2009 voodoo wanga
My ss which i love very much and is teaching me so much more lately.

Before









After









2008 Specialized P3
My jump bike which i still cant do too much on but i am looking forward to learning more on.

Before









After


----------



## spencer the kalmyk (Dec 6, 2006)

*East meets West*

Seven Axiom steel for the Tarmac

Moots XZ for the brown lines


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Currently in assembled state:

03 Yeti Kokopelli - still does its job just fine for longer rides and adventure racing. Plan to move to a short travel 29r for that duty. Only original frame remains.
07 Kona Coiler, assembled last year from frame up, for "AM" riding. Wotan fork, Hope Hoops wheelset and a bunch of nice parts.
08 Motobecane Fly Ti, blinged out weenie race bike, bought complete, but suffered a bunch of upgrades
09 Transition TransAm, single speed, Spinner TA fork, Singletracks, BB7 etc.. build from frame up, for winter and tooling around, also used to ride with my 15 month old in iBert seat and to tow trail-a-bike. Maybe will convert to 1x9, as it is a bit hard on my knee..
09 Sette Reken with old parts and skinny tires - that's my "road" bike

I have a spare Sette Shadow frame and bunch of parts to make a 1x9 beater. Next project is a 29r.. Bunch of parts and old frames recently disposed. Also want to get a new good BMX..

My wife also got a Yeti, and my daughter got a running bike - BMW Kids and now rides a 16" one.


----------



## irun22fast (May 13, 2007)

*"Team Specialized"*

I don't know why, but it seems like everytime I purchase a bike, it ends up being this same red w/ white combo. I started with a Trek 1200 road bike and a Motobecane HT which both this red with white logos color. I then switched to a Allez road bike and a Rockhopper which happened to be exactly the same color scheme. Finally I bought my dream road bike (realistic dream bike anyway) which is this Tarmac and my first full-squish, a 2004 FSR XC all decked out in fast and reliable parts, in of course, red/white decorations.

I also have a Giant Rainier HT that is my commuter/short-track/back-up bike; but it was a gift from a mentor friend of mine and is, therefore, apparently excluded from the color scheme.

I dream of one day purchasing a bike that is not red with white logos and such, but I'm not sure I would remember how to ride it. It seems odd to throw a leg over the Giant some days.


----------



## sweetchiba51 (May 12, 2007)

In our basement we have 11 bikes
Mine:
08 SC Nomad (trail, DH, 2 different wheelsets i use for each)
08 Haro Mary SS (cross-country race bike, commuter)
Soon: 2010 Trek Session 8 (DH race bike)

Other 2 roomies, and girlfriend...
09 Transition Blindside
09 Transition Trail or Park
09 Transition Siren
09 Specialized Demo
06 Specialized Enduro
08 Specialized Myka
09 Kona Stab Deluxe
80 Peugeot Mixtie
?? Raleigh roadbike


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Giant Bowery Fixie for commuting.
Specialized S-Works Epic: XC
Intense Podium BMX: Retired after winning a NBL National Championship
Supercross Envy 20 inch BMX: 2010 race season
Supercross Envy 24 in BMX: 2010 race season
Specialized S-Works Stumpjumper
Jamis Dakar
Lemond Roadie
Trek Townie
Specialized 24 inch MTB (daughters first MTB)
GHP BMX 20 in


----------



## trailtrash (Jun 25, 2009)

Kona firemountain 2004
Giant iguana
Kona kikapu 2006
Kona cowan
Kona explosif 2008
Specialized allez
kona jake the snake
kona120 2009


----------



## roach (Sep 12, 2005)

1992 Norco Bush Pilot hardtail Cromo frame still use it on a trainer.
1999 Specialized Enduro FSR Expert only the frame and rear Shox still original swap everything else on it and still ride it and enjoy every moment!!!
2007 Trek 8000 hardtail 
2008 Specialized StumpJumper FSR Pro Carbon LOVE IT !!!


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

TroutBum said:


> One bike.
> 
> One stinkin' boring ride with two wheels & two pedals. No bling, no flair, no uber technology.
> 
> But it does get me out here:


i'll take the boring ride over a bling bike to ride on that terrain any day. :thumbsup:


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

02 Indy Fab Steel Deluxe - rebuilt with new paint job, full XT, juicy 7s, fox 100 RLC...sickness
Surly Cross Check built for CX
Surly Steamroller set up as a FG


----------



## surlywhore (Dec 7, 2005)

Surly Big Dummy, Commuting, child carrying, super touring.
Surly Karate Monkey SS, Racing, and general MTBing.
Surly Cross Check, Constantly changing bike.
Salsa Fargo, MTB, Touring, commuting
Sunday Model C, Jumping, Coffee, Skate Parks
Santa Cruz Chameleon, Fiance's MTB 
Surly Pacer, Fiance's Road Bike
Fuji Silouette Fiance's Commuter, Path Bike
Raleigh Lil' Push, The boy's bike


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

TroutBum said:


> One bike.
> 
> One stinkin' boring ride with two wheels & two pedals. No bling, no flair, no uber technology.
> 
> But it does get me out here:


Is that letchworth state park in NY? I ride there about 3 or 4 times a year, and this looks identical to it!!


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

Voodoo Wazoo
built up with carbon bits and retro Dura-Ace for road, cross, and commuting









Salsa Dos Niner
Built up a little different now than pictured for marathon and XC racing

Extra wheelset for both

I like simplicity, trying to keep it at two bikes. I'm tempted to get a singlespeed for commuting, since the derailleur gets muddy and requires maintenance, but I'm holding back. I'm tempted to get a straight road bike since the cross bike is pretty tough and heavy. The way I see it, I can put my best into the two that I've got.


----------



## MrClean (Jul 8, 2004)

*4 in my house*

*07 Heckler* 
Do it all bike. This season I commuted to work on it, raced XC/DH/Super D, Trail rode, and did a 24 hour race

*95 Cannondale M900* 
Built as a singlespeed (First ride will be tomorrow afternoon)

Coming soon - *Santa Cruz VPFree* to DH on for next year

My wife has a *Sette Reken*


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

Glad I am not the only one...

04 GT IDXC - slightly modified to fit a more all mountain style of riding
05 Trek 4500 - teenage son's bike - upgraded to 100mm manitou out front
05 Specialized Rockhopper - wife's bike - not seeing much action these days (the bike, guys, keep it out of the gutter)
02 Raleigh Comp (?) -wife's road bike
mid 90's Trek 1100 - my seldom used road bike
unknown year Trek 820 - my heavy as hell re entry into MTB in early 2000's after a ten year layoff. Had a great time on this bike before getting the GT. 
unknown year Trek 830 fully rigid - was my daughter's bike and is now looking like my single speed rigid conversion... um... tank


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Marin wolf. Mountain bike.




























Salsa Fargo. Commuter/ tourer/ take out coffee sipper


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

- Monocog 29er
- Trek 2300, my daily road bike
- Concorde Aquila road bike, Columbus SLX steel, my old bike for winter and turbo trainer use
- Dutch bike with fenders, Sturmey Archer 3-speed hub and drum brakes, for riding around town, getting groceries etc.
- Fixie
- Unicycle


----------



## paweldaros (May 12, 2008)

I got 3 bikes

1. 06Trek 1000 with Tiagra and 105 comp for raod
2. 07Scott Aspect 20 for the trails
3. 09Blue TR250 for the track


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

mine: 1999 Trek 7000zx (pretty well spec'd out)... for XC, trailriding, Urban, Jumping, Road, AM, etc  (I wish i could afford another bike)
my brother's: 2008 rockhopper - stock... for whatever we drag him out to ride
my dad's: 2004 Santa Cruz Superlight... full XTR/thomson/CK/etc... for trailriding and some road stuff


----------



## Gorilla (Nov 25, 2005)

1. Specialized Tricross-Singlecross for commuting.
2. Specialized S.S. 29er Stumpjumper for most group rides.
3. Specialized Enduro SL for a little fun.
4. Specialized SX Trail for the most fun...BEST bike I've ever owned.
5. Specialized P-bike for the pump track.


----------



## NoTrace (Dec 24, 2006)

2009 Soma Juice 3x9, Full Rigid, Fenders, OMM Rack for Winter Commuter
2007 Nashbar Hardtail 853 Steel, For When the Trance is too much
2006 Trance 2 PUSH'ed shock, carbon bars/post, XT, Elixer's, For riding XC/AM all over the continent
2005 Habenero Ti Road, Ultegra 9, carbon bars/post, For long road training
2004 Trek 5200, Ultegra 9, carbon bars/post, For when it gets hilly
2002 Giant NRS in a box, Because I have other Mt bikes
1980's "American Flyer" Specialized Allez Dura-Ace (6spd), Because I bought it back then and can't part with it.


----------



## FiveDogCycling (Jun 8, 2009)

well lets see i suppose i will go from oldest to newest.

1.) 70's something Ross Road bike (project)
2.) 99 Schwinn Frontier (wifes dog bike)
3.) 99 GT Aggressor (the one that got me started on trails)
4.) 02 Mongoose Pro Morzine (wifes roadie)
5.) 04 Specialized Allez Elite full Ultegra (my roadie)
6.) 09 Gary Fisher Advance (wifes MTN)
7.) 09 Gary Fisher Paragon (my new MTN)

oh and I also have a 95 GF Paragon frame that I will be building into a SS rigid with road wheels...should be fun


----------



## billnett (Jan 18, 2010)

*Let's see.....*

I will stick to just my bikes:
Ridable ones:
-Yo Eddy w/XTR and painted to match Judy Green metalic fade
-Orange 80's Stumpjumper with Suntour group and under the chain stays U-Brake
-09 Fisher Roscoe One with some bombproof Mavic/shimano 36h wheels and XTR drive train
-Fisher Prometheus Ti w/full Capmy Mountain Group and orig. Rock Shox
-Serotta ATX steel with custom 3-color team paint and Lx group
-IF Planet Cross with mint 8-speed Dura Ace Group
-Serotta Legend Ti with 25th Annv. Dura Ace Group
-Serotta 10th Annv. Colorado Concept CSI (frame #2) signed by Ben
-Fisher Simple City 8
-Trek Drift Cruiser with mega large carry your friend front wire basket
-Surly Long Haul Trucker with Dura Ace 9spd Triple group and custom wood fenders and Brooks saddle
-Beater Cannondale Mt. Bike for urban crawls

Frames to build:
-IF Crown Jewel
-Old Lemond Zurich
-Masi Track Frame

So if you get a hard time about the number of bikes you have, just keep me in mind. Oh by the way, did I tell you I am divorced, hmm...........


----------



## KarlP (Dec 3, 2006)

*Couple upgrades*

I made a couple of upgrades to my newest edition. Check it out...


----------



## thanoz (Jan 2, 2010)

2009 Vassago Jabberwocky SS 29er all in black, fully rigid - great for neighborhood fun + trails
2007 Lemond Alpe De Huez road bike with carbon spine (doesn't get ridden enough)
2005 Rocky Mountain Slayer 30 (great bike, same frame design as Element)
1989 Schwinn Sierra, mostly new parts, rear rack w/panniers - good beater bike for camping or groceries


----------



## Erik (Jan 13, 2004)

*O.k.*

Not sure what year in most cases, but:
Santa Cruz Heckler - 1998?: My second commercial mtb and the first I was really passionate about. Can't bear to part with it, but I never ride it anymore.
Santa Cruz Blur Classic - The best all around bike I've ridden. Been with me for thousands of miles.
Santa Cruz Nomad - One of the first sold retail. Gun metal gray front triangle, polished rear. Giggled like a school kid all the way down the Butcher Ranch and 3rd Divide on the test ride. Bought it on the spot, as soon as I got back to the Yuba shop. Still my favorite.
Trek Madone 5.2 - What can I say? Thought I needed to road ride for fitness purposes. It doesn't see much use.
1960 something Schwinn Cruiser - my first 26 inch bike that I tore the fenders off off and rode all over the cattle trails on my granddad's ranch in 1971 - 1975. Didn't know it at the time, but I was mountain biking!
Cannondale SM 300 - My first commercial mtn bike. Now it's my winter trainer sitting up by the tv.
2003 KTM 200 EXC - Ahhh yes... Possibly the best woods bike ever made. Light, snappy and a total kick in the pants to ride. I do my fastest climbing on it.
I've owned about 20 other bikes, but they're no longer in the stable, so no comments on them.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Nov 22, 2006)

I've gotten pretty addicted to biking in my adult life. I can't believe I didn't start riding again sooner. I'm 35 and I started biking 3 yrs ago. I've went through quiet a few bikes in the short amount of time, but at least I'm starting to understand what I like and don't like.

I'm so glad I got back into biking...it's a healthy hobby. I"m still into cars and automotive racing, but I actually think I like biking better these days. I'm starting to commute more and more when the weather is right, but my favorite thing to do is off road and social rides. I have fun doing upgrades to my bikes too. Kind of like wrenching on cars, but costs a lot less to get results. 

My stable:

1) 08 Specialized Epic Comp - (My dedicated trail bike) The only upgrades are a Shimano XT wheelset, XT cassette and Thomson setback seatpost. Great bike...the handling is still a bit twitchy for me so I might make a few more changes this next spring/summer. A different stem and handlebar might be better for me.

2) 09 Surly Cross Check - (Do everything bike) It was built up with parts from a Yeti ARC-X donor that I purchased new and complete, but found was a little too big for me. Great do-it-all bike. I'd like to try some cyclocross with it at some point, but for now it's more of a fun commuter/cruiser bike.

3) 08 Redline Monocog Flight 29er - (will end up as a SS fun/trail/someday race bike) It's bone stock for now. Some upgrades are definitely in the works. I just purchased a new 2010 Fox F29 FIT RLC 100mm fork. I also have another frame of this exact bike, but I might just hold onto it for now. Not sure. I bought the frame only first then found the complete bike on e-ghey later for a good deal.

4) 07 Trek 3700 - Craigslist special beater bike. I can ride it to the gym, lock it up and not really worry if it gets stolen.

Three of my favorite things...my Epic, my EVO and good coffee.


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

04 Santa Cruz Superlight (main ride)
06 Redline Monocog 29er (SS rigid)
04 Specialized Hardrock (built up for the gf, backup bike)
70? Alpha-Daimler? road bike (trainer in the winter, gonna convert to a SS commuter eventually)


----------



## stubs (Aug 20, 2007)

1955 Raleigh Tourer (with 3 speed Sturmey Archer Hub)
1983 Steel MTB (frame built by a man in a shed forgotten his name, cost me 3 weeks wages)
2006 On-One Scandal (Single Speed carbon forks)
2009 Commencal Super 4 (play bike)

They all get used but the Raleigh only for sunny evening rides to the pub


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

*4 bikes*

2004 Sinster r9 (DH)
2006 Giant STP (DJ/Park/street/freeride)
2007 Kona Stinky (freeride)
2007 Gary Fisher Marlin (Snow/xc/beater)


----------



## mtnbiker1220 (Jan 30, 2004)

just one sadly, a 2009 Specialized Rockhopper Expert Disc 29er


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

Mine-
'92 Gary Fisher Hoo-Koo-E-Koo (e-stay) -- My first mt. bike, kept only for nostalgia's sake.
'07 Canondale Prophet 5 -- My play bike, highly upgraded, lots of fun.
'08 Redline Monocog Flight -- Kid hauler, and singletrack ripper. My first choice for most rides.

Not mine-
'08 Electra 21 Cruiser, Purple Poem -- Wife's ride.
Wee-Ride tagalong bike -- For taking the big kiddo along.
Pink Disney Princess bike -- For when the big kiddo doesn't want to be towed.
Kettler trike -- For the little kiddo.
Cycle Tote double trailer -- For towing both kiddos.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

My special lady friend and I each have three, one for each of the three major food groups:

Her: 
'70s Schwinn Varsity (ss conversion, daily commuter, sweet orange frame)
Giant OCR2 (road)
Santa Cruz Juliana (mountain)

Moi:
'70s Raleigh Supercourse (My dad's old bike! 30+ years, still going strong. Now my fixed gear commuter.)
Bianchi Premio (road)
Giant XTC1 (mountain w/ a few upgrades already and many more planned)


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

Finally got my hands on a camera... which, in turn, finally got me to clean up my bikes: 
The XC/Trail musheen








The jump/pump/play








the gravity oriented sled


----------



## michael s (Feb 27, 2010)

1. John tomac pre iboc 1986
2. seven track steel custom road geo W/ track spaced rear
3. seven single speed 29 rigid carbon white fork
4. Phat whopper chopper w/tripple tree fork
5. super 6 cannondale team record 2009 last usa one 
6. dyno stretch cruiser.
7. 2010 flash 29er 1
8. electra surf bike w/baby seat
9. 16 inch wheel fixed gear road bike from when i was 5


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

Mine:
'80 Schwinn Voyager 11.6, still ride it some
'92 Hardrock rigid, first mtn. bike, gearing was too high, went back to road riding, now my daily commuter
'06 Lemond Sarthe, sweet ride
'08 Jamis Dakota 29er, back to mtn. biking, mostly XC 

Hers:
'07 Electra Townie 8 Commuter 700c

Son:
'05 Giant Yukon


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

If riding was the only part of this hobby, I would probably have 2 at most...but ever since I picked up on the damn sport, I've gotten myself a little too deep in to it.

2007 BMC Trailfox (built in 2009): ride almost anything except path and road
2004 Rocky Mountain ETSX-50 (built in 2009): ride light XC trails only
2002 Gary Fisher Supercal 29 (build in progress): intended as a main trail bike for local XC trails
2001 Santa Cruz Heckler (rebuilt in 2009): spare/loaner
1997 Cannondale F900 (rebuilt in 2009): ride multitrack and paths only
1995 Bianchi Lynx (rebuilt in 2008): road only
1995 Trek 800 Mountain Track (no work done): kiddie trailer puller for my niece


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

greengreer said:


> Finally got my hands on a camera... which, in turn, finally got me to clean up my bikes:
> The XC/Trail musheen


Looking at that saddle position caused pain in my balls.


----------



## PatMcF79 (May 23, 2008)

Pictures worth a thousand words... 
From left to right - Cannondale Synapse, Specialized FSR XC, and a friends old ass Gary Fisher Marlin.

From My Random Photos

And my still under construction bamboo bike...

From My Random Photos


----------



## dinohuntr (Mar 5, 2010)

*My stable*

2010 Specialized Enduro comp (in red flake)
2004 Specialized Enduro comp (for sale)
1999 Trek 5200 (just sold to buy 2010 Enduro)
1991 Trek 1400 (converted to SS and is my rain bike)
2007 Specialized Langster (my main road bike. I love it!!! SS rules!)
1987 Specialized Streetstomper (was my dad's bike, now a SS play bike. Very fun!)
1991 Supergo (XT 7-speed group complete with thumbshifters)
1994 Specialized Rockhopper (older daughter's bike)
2001 Specialized Hotrock (younger daughter's bike)
1999 Trek Navigator (wife's bike)

That's all... for now!


----------



## BadBoyNY (Feb 10, 2010)

2000 KHS DH200 downhiller
2001 Marin Quake 9.0 XC hardtail 
2006 Specialized Sirrus road bike
2009 Cannondale Rize 3
2010 Cannondale Bad Boy Solo

My wife has two custom built Australian Jim Bundy road racing bikes and an old IronHorse MTB.


----------



## FullMonty (Nov 3, 2008)

2010 Kona Stab Deluxe (annihilator of all things steep)
2009 Banshee Rune (the "BC XC" bike)
2009 Kona Honky Tonk (steel is real when you have no suspension - dodges cars pretty well)
2008 Atomlab Trailking (clipless pedals = 4x racer, flats = pump-tracker)
2005 Electra Rally Sport (most important part: BEvERage holder)

I also have a 2008 Brodie Holeshot frame, a 2000 Norco Sasquatch frame and old bomber z5, and a 70's CCM in pieces that "one day" I will restore.


----------



## Go! Ninja Go! (Apr 25, 2009)

2006 Serotta Legend Ti roadie
2009 Haro Flightline comp for the trails


Looks like I need to upgrade the MTB going off dollar amounts!


----------



## datalore (May 2, 2009)

I don't have a garage. Two bikes live in my apartment:

2007 Kona Explosif SS
SS/fixed road (based on 90s Miele chromoly frameset)


----------



## dave29er (Jan 4, 2007)

07 Turner Sultan with Rohloff
07 Salsa Las Cruces cross bike
09 Surly Puglsey with Rohloff
08 Bianchi 928 C2C Carbon road bike
08 Specialized Hot Rock 20" (black)
08 Specialized Hot Rock 20" (pink)
1990 Bianchi Virata road bike
1994? Fisher Supercaliber

RIP many others.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

05 Santa Cruz Chameleon - 20" - built up as a singlespeed all-mountain do it all bomber bike. 
99? GT hardtail - 22" - built up as a rigid 1x9. Built up as a commuter but it's very trailworthy with a tire swap
87 Raleigh Technium 440 - 65cm - started out as a 12spd, then rebuilt as a singlespeed, then rebuilt as a 6speed commuter, currently setup as a fixed gear. 

Got the GT frame for free, built it up as an SS, swapped the parts over to the Chameleon frame and then part by part upgraded it, then moved the weaker/lower end parts back onto the GT. The GT is kinda my knee-injury rehab bike at the moment, but eventually it'll be a loaner bike for any of my friends that are over 6' tall, or if I feel like riding rigid. 

The only other bike I would want would be a sort of monster-cross bike, something thats nice enough to throw slicks on and ride long distances on the road, yet can still run fat knobbies on smooth singletrack.


----------



## adventurecycle (Mar 29, 2010)

1998 Specialized Stump Jumper
2008 GT F/S
2004 Cannondale road
old Trek mountain bike with one wheel, for......well I just cant throw it away!


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2009)

2005 Schwinn Mesa GSD converted to fully rigid SS -- first mountain bike (changes to drivetrain and suspension made as parts started to fail);

2008 Mongoose Canaan Comp -- great components/quality suspension system for less than $1K;

2008 Fuji Team -- full carbon and mix of 105 and Ultegra for $1,600.

Can you tell I'm a value-driven cyclist?


----------



## Robbieisbobert (Dec 22, 2007)

I've got:
2003 Hardrock Sport
2004 Haro Backtrail X4
2007 Hardrock Sport
2000 Specialized 415
Trek 1200


----------



## open_trail (Jul 22, 2009)

2008 ex8
2009 8500
1994-5 dbr vertex


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Growing stable:

ME:
2007 Enduro SL Expert 2x9
1993 or 1994 Bontrager Race Lite turned into an SS
1996 Cannondale Road Bike in turqoise metallic (commuter)
{Future}
Some 29er HT, more than likely a Stumpy
Some Carbon Road Bike

WIFEY:
KHS Road Bike
2009 Giant Trance 2

DAUGHTER:
Raleigh 20" (probably a 24" Specialized HotRock Mt. Bike by mid-Summer)

SON:
Specialized HotRock 20" in Neon Green

MOM:
Some ancient pile that weighs at least 45 lbs. (she won't let me buy her a new one)


----------



## terkonekto (Jul 15, 2005)

Sadly only three bikes:

Ted Wotjik custom steel road bike
08 Giant Anthem 2
09 Giant TCR Advanced 3


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

09 Santa Cruz Superlight, bumpy dirt.
Mid 90s KHS Pro hardtail set up as single-speed, smooth dirt.
Early 90s Kestrel road bike, 105 bits, asphalt.
Early 00 Raleigh cruiser, asphalt, smooth dirt.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

his:
07 Voodoo Dambala 29er SS, trail bike
08 Kona Jake, Cross racer, commuter, roadie, everything really
70s? Huffy Crusier murdered out flat black for fun

hers:
01 Trek fuel for the occasional trail ride
05 Trek hybrid for the road...for now, I want to get her a real road bike so she doesnt have to lug a 40 lb bike around on the road


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

A little update to the gang. Sold the XC hardtail and built up a downhill bike. Here's the gang together (missing my '84 schwinn roadie):


----------



## Marcus75 (Jul 29, 2003)

*Stable*

Ellsworth truth for xc 
Look 565 for road
Dahen foldable commuter


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

2010 Specialized FSR XC = XC / light AM duty 








2010 Specialized P1 AM = XC HT 








2010 Specialized Allez sport compact Roadie / Tri bike
I need to take pics of the roadie lol its neglected


----------



## jincardona (Jan 11, 2010)

My First love.. The Road bike collection... 
Fuji Professional Toray 700 series carbon fiber frame with Alpha Q GS 10 Fork, FSA carbon fiber seat post, Fizik seat, Alpha Q stem, Kuota Carbon bar, American Classic Carbon Tubulars, Durace 7800 series drivetrain and brakes... smooth, fast and light.

1982 Steel Panasonic Road bike complete Durace 600 series...
Bianchi Nirone aluminum/carbon frame with FSA carbon compact and Toppolino wheels old school nine speed tiagra.
Shwinn fast back aluminum triple crank (sora components)

Off road collection...
Salsa Big Mamma Full suspension 29er (just finished building this baby) Fox F29 120mm fork, salsa stem and salsa carbon flat bar. Salsa Seat post. WTB Visago seat. Sram 9 drive train with grip shift. Hayes stroker Ace hydraulics, Stylo Oct 2.2 crank with egg beaters, Stans Arch rims with DT Swiss hubs n spokes. Continental Race King tires, tubeless of course. Bike hauls ass...currently racing this bike.

Salsa El Mariachi fully rigid steel 1x9 29er with tubeless 2.5 wierwolf tires. Very fun to ride.

2008 Turner Frame (my old 26er full suspension that I stripped when I buildt up the Big Mamma) Death to the 26 inch wheel!

GT Peace single speed 29er.

Now for my offsite rental storage space... just kidding.


----------



## gregarfish (Aug 16, 2008)

2008 Gary Fisher Piranha MTB - First "real" mountain bike after I got into the sport on my wally world schwinn
2006 Trek 1000 Roadie - Bought used recently to build up endurance, and get into the sport.
2009 FBM Heathen BMX - Bought off craigslist for cheap just to get around town

Not bad for a 15 year old, eh?


----------



## Bad Idea (Jun 14, 2009)

Flats on the roadie and clipless on the mountain bike:???:


----------



## gregarfish (Aug 16, 2008)

Bad Idea said:


> Flats on the roadie and clipless on the mountain bike:???:


That was the day I got it, and it didn't come with pedals so I just put what I had on.Now it has Shimano SPD pedals. What wrong with clipless on the mountain bike?


----------



## SBT (Mar 29, 2010)

Have:

'09 Specialized Stumpjumper
'10 Gary Fisher Rig SS

Want:

More


----------



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

1996 Gary Fisher X-Caliber
-Was cheap
-it fits right (15.5" - no short jokes please)
-Fun to ride

197? Raleigh road bike
-was free
-fun to daydream about fixing up
-holds down the garage floor


----------



## thaphillips (Sep 1, 2007)

2008 Vassago Bandersnatch - a 29er for those trails that aren't real tight.
2005 Carl Strong - 26" bike for the tight twisty trails.
2000 Schwinn Moab - wife/loaner bike


----------



## lexvil (Mar 28, 2009)

My steeds. :yesnod:










More to come soon.


----------



## sausalito (May 14, 2010)

No garage, but I do have a bike room formerly known as a den. 

1. 2010 Ibis Mojo - newest addition, I love this bike! It goes anywhere and does everything
2. 2009 Wilier Izoard - to satisfy my lust for road rides
3. 2005 Trek 6700 (hardtail)
4. 2006 Specailized Allez

The later two were primary bikes and are now kept on hand as spares and as an attempt to lure my wife in...


----------



## 08HardRock (Sep 7, 2007)

A few years ago I wanted to get back into mountain biking. I went to Performance without much research and got a low-end Iron Horse. I wasnt really happy with it so I sold it for a minimal loss. Went to LBS and picked up a 2008 Hardrock Sport. Wanted to use it for commuting and mountain biking but got sick of swapping the rack and tires so it stayed a commuter. 
Enter the 2010 Bottecchia, which is now my dedicated commuter and the Specialized will go back to being a mountain bike. I got the Bottecchia after hearing about the brand and digging into my family history and discovering that Ottavio is actually a relative of mine.
Also have a 2005 Subaru Legacy GT and 2008 Legacy SE (wife's).


----------



## darty (Jul 7, 2009)

yellow - freebie bike that just sits there
on wall - trek 4500 - first MTB and just sits there
on left floor, motobecane SS 29er - my rainy day/spare/let a friend borrow bike
orange - kilo TT fixie for my urban pursuits! 
far right - ibis mojo SL - need i say more?!
this is a rare sight as usually the kilo and ibis are inside and the moto is on the wall while my car fits in somehow.









where the kilo/ibis normally sleep.


----------



## Giant77407 (May 7, 2010)

In my garage:
2010 Giant Boulder SE (mine) built like a tank love the frame
2009 Specialized Myka Comp ( wife)
2010 Specilaized Hotrock 24 ( junior)
One happy family
Next!


----------



## Giant77407 (May 7, 2010)

Here are some pictures









2010 Giant Boulder SE (mine) built like a tank love the frame
2009 Specialized Myka Comp ( wife)
2010 Specilaized Hotrock 24 ( junior)
One happy family
Next!


----------



## nolesworld (Oct 31, 2006)

My stable includes the following:

10' - Salsa Dos Niner XL - Primary bike. 
06' - Redline Monocog - family ride bike and occasional trail bike.
07' Motobecane Road Bike - Collects dust.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

OLD:
2006 AM 2000 - only frame is stock, xt drive train, pike, dhx5.0 xtr 20 mm hub, mavic 321, wtb saddle, thomson elite post, for general trail fun.

2006 DeBernardi road bike, Columbus steel, campy veloce grupo. secondary bike

New:
2009 Wilier Izroad road bike, full Carbon, w/Shimano Ultegra grupo. Fizik saddle, ritchey carbon seat post, stem and bars. Vuelta Corsa super lite wheelset. 1420 grams.w/conti 4000s tires, red/white/black carbon - primary road bike. I've only put 20 miles on it so far. will replace bars, stem wit FSA carbon, also Campy Chorus carbon drive train will be coming.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

OK at the collection in my house will not seem to over the top:

Mountain:
2010: Orbea Alma
2010: Orbea Oiz
2009: Orbea Oiz
2008: Orbea Alma
2008: Orbea Alma Canadian Olympic Additon
2008: Orbea Occam
2010: Norco Torrent (Carbon)
2009: Norco EXC 1.0
2008: Norco Faze
2006: Norco Face
1996: Norco Torrent
2009: Xpresso sub 5
2008: Xpresso Woo
2009: Xpresso Super D


Road:
2010: Orbea Orca
2007: Specialized Tarmac
2008: Xpresso Roadie
2008: Norco 
2005: Devinci

Cross:
2005: Kona Jake the Snake
2007: Norco Cross


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

primary (all-rounder): *GT Force*
secondary (hardtail, for dirt jumping & for girlfriends): *scott voltage*.

and i want *surly pugsley* too.


----------



## lexvil (Mar 28, 2009)

LMN said:


> OK at the collection in my house will not seem to over the top:
> 
> Mountain:
> 2010: Orbea Alma
> ...


That's not a stable. That's a whole ****ing ranch.:lol:


----------



## Can't w8 (Jan 15, 2004)

Currently:

2010 Banshee Scythe - DH and FR (aka "Diablo") - 44lbs
2008 Norco Fluid LT - just built this Frankenbike up for AM (aka "Emma" cuz she's Emerald Green) - 36lbs
1996 Kona Cinder Cone - yep, steel hard tail for XC (Steel is Real, dood!) (aka "Cindee Cones") - 27lbs
2007 (?) Kona Jake the Snake CX - commuting and all round hooligan-ism! (just "Jake") - 22lbs
2006 (?) Opus Andante - knife-thru-butter, smooth road bike (the "Penguin" as it's white and black and it's an Opus!) - 20lbs
2006 Transition Dirtbag - donor bike for the Scythe above so now it's just a frame - ???lbs

and if I include the better half's bike:

2004 Giant NRS2 - XC all round bike that my honey calls "Lucy" - 29lbs


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

I sport 3 bikes in my stable:

2006 Bianchi San Jose (road)
2009 Vassago Jabberwocky SS (mountain)
2009 Crown Cycle Hell on Wheels (dork)


----------



## CONoobie (Jul 2, 2010)

1991 Stumpjumper M2
2000 ish Dean Ti Hardtail
2007 Lemond Alp De Huez

Stumpjumper was my first NICE bike, love that bike.... would still love (and ride it) if the Manitou 2 fork didn't suck compared to what is out now  Bought the Dean from a friend, and have been riding that the last few years. Just starting to get back into riding my Mtn bike regularly again. The Lemond i bought off Ebay for a decent price, wanted a nice road bike for not so much money- haven't ridden it that much yet, but so far like that bike a lot.


----------



## jason.R (Jul 6, 2008)

2010 Cannondale Flash Ultimate
2009 Cannondale Taurine Team (set up as a SS)
2009 Cannondale Scalpel Team (upgraded to full XX)
2009 Cannondale Scalpel 4 (wifes)
2007 Cannondale Rush (2009 Carbon Fox RLC lefty, XO drive train, hollowgram cranks)
2007 Cannondale System Six 2
2007 Giant OCR2 (wifes)
2007 Gary Fisher Marlin
2006 Redline Monocog Flight
1995 Trek 830 (bike polo bike)
1978 Raleigh Grand Prix


----------



## CONoobie (Jul 2, 2010)

jason.R said:


> 2010 Cannondale Flash Ultimate
> 2009 Cannondale Taurine Team (set up as a SS)
> 2009 Cannondale Scalpel Team (upgraded to full XX)
> 2009 Cannodnale Scalpel 4 (wifes)
> ...


You don't like Cannondale's at all huh?  You have a lot of bikes!


----------



## DJGoo (Jul 15, 2010)

2010 SX Trail -- do all and look cool

2010 P1 cro-mo -- Originally purchassed to make XC a little easier and, of course DJing... but I really like the SX on DJ's. It's another do all and look almost as cool bike. It's damn fast on a BMX track that's for sure.

2010 20-forty I got impatient waiting for my SX Trail. These days I use it for cruising around town incognito and for dominating climbs and rock gardens, especialy rocky climbs.



:headphones: 
DJ


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Curmy said:


> Currently in assembled state:
> 
> 03 Yeti Kokopelli - still does its job just fine for longer rides and adventure racing. Plan to move to a short travel 29r for that duty. Only original frame remains.
> 07 Kona Coiler, assembled last year from frame up, for "AM" riding. Wotan fork, Hope Hoops wheelset and a bunch of nice parts.
> ...


..added Flybikes Pantera 4 BMX - with Odyssey Director fork and mostly Fly Bikes components, with Eclat seat complex and headset and rear McNeil cassette and rim, KHE tires.
.. added Giant XtC Jr 20 for my daughter - heavily upgraded to get under 20lb.


----------



## stewfish1 (Sep 10, 2008)

2010 Ragley Blue Pig

2003 Klein Quantum road bike


----------



## BLOWNDFIZ (Sep 1, 2009)

In order from road to downhill/FR

1. Trek 5000 Carbon Road Bike - For riding the road obviously...
2. Specialized S-Works Team HT - For the XC hardpack fast singletrack...
3. Diamondback Sortie - When the XC gets a little bumpy...
4. Santa Cruz Superlight - Set up a little more AM than the Sortie with a 5" travel fork...
5. Diamondback XR4 - Mostly a buddy bike, but also used for intermediate AM stuff...
6. Santa Cruz Bullit - For when I have a shuttle take us to the top...

7. Diamondback Zetec - Wifes Bike
8. Diamondback Viper - 6 Year old sons bike
9. Some little tiny thing with training wheels - 3 year olds bike.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't have much of a stable. It's more like a hitching post:


2008 Gary Fisher Marlin - not a whole lot of stock parts on here for various reasons

1993 Cannondale M2000 - converted to singlespeed commuter/beater


----------



## tortfeasor (May 9, 2005)

Ibis Mojo
Voodoo Dambala SS
Giant TCR
KTM 300 
Ducati M1100s
79 RD 400 Daytona

Too many bikes and motorcycles for my wife and kids to recount here.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

VooDoo Dambala SS
1990 Specialized Rockhopper Comp (First and Favorite MTB - Now an SS)
1985 Mongoose ATB (Dumpster Find - Now shined up and reborn with a Teny wheelset for pulling the kiddie trailer)
1995 Suzuki DR350SE
1999 HD Road King Classic
2004 KTM 950 Adventure - FOR SALE!


----------



## was98strat (Jul 10, 2007)

1997 Specialize Rockhopper A1FS (first REAL moutain bike!)
2004 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR expert - custom build _ I always wanted a stumpjumper but could never afford one!!!
2006 Opus Fidelia road bike - I thought I would ad some variety to my rides (hardly use it!) 

Wife has 2008 Trek 4300 (because its got purple on it! )

Son has a Schwinn 1.6 - because it's red like daddy's!


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

1999 Trek 7000ZX - First mountain bike, got it a little over 3 years ago. Its been quite a companion, and has been heavily modded. only 80mm of travel up front but its stood up remarkably.
OLD Trek 2200 w/ campy components - Got a deal on craigslist and figured I needed a road bike. had it less than a month
2009 Cannondale Rize 3 - Got it brand new 2 weeks ago for half of what it retailed for. I figured that I needed a do-it-all trailbike for when i go to Colorado for school next year. Gonna get a good ride in on it tomorrow


----------



## 7.62 (Aug 24, 2006)

In the garage? 1983 Peugeot (hey, it was free), and that's it.

In the dining room..
For me:
2007 Cervelo SLT
2009 Trek 6 Series
2007 Spec Hardrock Sport

The Wifey has:
2007 Spec Ruby Elite
2007 Spec Hardrock Sport


----------



## Roasted (Feb 8, 2009)

Two.

2004 Giant Boulder SE. This bike was my first "real" bike that wasn't from wal mart, etc. It proved to me that you get what you pay for, even if it by a lot of bikers standards is very entry level. After a while, I decided to upgrade to an entirely new bike, mostly because the geometry of the Boulder felt large to me (21 inch bike and I'm 5'11"). I love the bike, but after getting on my Diamondback, I realized it was a better fit for me. The Boulder has a new home with a slick tire, permanently mounted on my magnetic resistance trainer. I ride it during awful weather to stay in shape.

2008 Diamondback Response Sport. This bike was when I started to take biking more seriously. It's a hard tail that has all upgraded parts. The only original part is the frame itself. It's on a new wheelset, Avid BB7 disc brakes, RockShox Tora SL Solo Air fork w/ 20mm maxle (Motion Control Damper is coming in this week, which should bump up the performance even more). Deore LX RD, Shimano components, etc. Very solid hard tail, extremely fun to ride. I plan to look into a full suspension frame next spring, at which point I will probably be "done" (for now) upgrading the "Diamondback." (Once I get the new frame in, there's no original DB parts left!  )

After that, I will probably invest in a road bike, since I do like to ride long distances at times. Lugging around a full suspension bike to the state line or whatever doesn't sound all *that* practical.


----------



## bchrismer (Sep 28, 2010)

2010 SE Racing Stout 17" 
2008 Specialized Hardrock Comp Disc 17"
2008 Specialized Hardrock Comp Disc 15" (older daughter's bike)
2006 Electra Townie 21 
1989 Giant Iguana 17"
unknown Jazz ladies bike (bought from wife's aunt)
2009 P.O.S. tandem
Pre-WWII Colson ladies bike (younger daughter's "hot rod" bike)


----------



## weasy (Jan 13, 2004)

Mountain
2010 Santa Cruz Blur LT
2003 Santa Cruz Superlight
1999 Gary Fisher Big Sur (Wife's)
1997 Klein Attitude Race

Road
2008 Dean El Diente Cti
1995 Cannondale R600


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*My stable*

My stable keeps evolving. Currently, it looks like this:

Mountain:
2010 Knolly Delirium
2008 Ellsworth Moment
2007 Ellsworth Epiphany
2008 Ellsworth TiRuth
2005 Seven Sola titanium hardtail
2009 Cotic BFe steel hardtail
2009 Jones Spaceframe

Road:
2009 Seven V-II carbon 
2005 Seven Elium SG ti / carbon

Upcoming changes - looking to sell the Sola and pick up a Pinarello Dogma road bike.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

titus ml 1
kona jake
old hard rock yardsaler now ss
wish there were more. 
I LIKE BIKES


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

2006 Salsa Ala Carte - Formerly main ride, now SS/goof around bike
200? Willits Trail King - 29er, mtb, geared.
2006 Surly Cross-check - cross, commuting, exploring

They're all steel, and they're all heavy. But I love every one of them. Saving up for a snow/sand bike and perhaps another trials bike (used to have 2 trials bikes when I was in college).


----------



## EMrider (Sep 9, 2007)

2005 Titus motolite
2007 Chumba XCL
Honda xr400
KTM 400exc

MTB or moto, I'm always happy when I'm riding trails.
R


----------



## Deadly Tedly (Jun 21, 2004)

I haven't posted on this forum for nearly 10 years. Here's what I have accumulated:

1996 Bontrager Race - aka "Melbatoast"
early 80's steel Derycke road bike built into a fixed gear commuter
2007 Scott CR1 carbon fiber road bike - this bike is far too nice for me to own
1992 Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra road bike - custom built for my dad but now it fits me OK
wife's 2000 Jamis Quest road bike (hardly ridden, breaks my heart)
wife's Jamis cruiser bike


----------



## irun22fast (May 13, 2007)

*"Team Specialized" dissolves...*



irun22fast said:


> I don't know why, but it seems like everytime I purchase a bike, it ends up being this same red w/ white combo. I started with a Trek 1200 road bike and a Motobecane HT which both this red with white logos color. I then switched to a Allez road bike and a Rockhopper which happened to be exactly the same color scheme. Finally I bought my dream road bike (realistic dream bike anyway) which is this Tarmac and my first full-squish, a 2004 FSR XC all decked out in fast and reliable parts, in of course, red/white decorations.
> 
> I also have a Giant Rainier HT that is my commuter/short-track/back-up bike; but it was a gift from a mentor friend of mine and is, therefore, apparently excluded from the color scheme.
> 
> I dream of one day purchasing a bike that is not red with white logos and such, but I'm not sure I would remember how to ride it. It seems odd to throw a leg over the Giant some days.


Apparently the curse of the red has been lifted. I sold all of these bikes and am now on a couple new rigs... I guess now I'm "Team Best Bike for the Money" guy
Sette Razzo 29er
Neuvation F100 w/ Sram Force

and just to keep me humble... and the burley trailer pulled
KHS 1980's? Competition 10 speed turned 5 speed commuter special

My 2 year old now has two rigs:
Giant Tricycle (too big for now)
Beater Huffy Tricycle (fits at the moment :thumbsup: )


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i changes over alot of my bikes since i last posted on this thread.
im down to 2 bikes my sinister ridge its my fr dh xc and am bike 
2008 gt peace 29r multi race day only bike cant afford to have fun with it right now if i break it im out for a long time


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

As of now, i have a...

2010 Surly Karate Monkey (SS & rigid)
2010 KHS Tucson
2010 KHS Alite 2000 (wife's)
2010 Ragley Blue Pig

The list has been growing & changing since i got back into mtbiking just last 2009. I've sold 1 bike, 2 frames, countless parts & still selling 2 frames & some more components.

Oh, & i'm looking for a another bike to add to the stable...for my son's 7th birthday.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

1992 Specialized Sirrus- beautiful steel- Commuter
2009 Specialized Roubaix Comp- Road
2008 Specialized Epic Comp- XC/ Fun
2009 Vassago Jabberwocky SS- XC/ Fun/ Training/ Self-loathing

I run a shop out of my garage, so at any given time, there might be another 10 bikes in there, not including the wife's and kid's...


----------



## jtemple (Feb 3, 2010)

1998 Rocky Mountain Element T.O.
This has now been retired to a loaner bike. My wife rides it once in a while.









2002? Bianchi D.I.S.S.
I only still have this because it wouldn't sell on Craigslist. I'm glad I kept it.









2010 Rocky Mountain Vertex 29er SE









2011 Husqvarna TE630


----------



## Ricci (Jan 10, 2009)

I have 5 bikes.
1- My winter bike. A crappy red miel! it's is last winter.
2- Opus stacatto 2006 (road bike).
3- TI Kona Hei Hei 1993 frame.
4- Ti Dean Duke softail 2007.
5- Pivot mach 4 2010.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

On-One Inbred 29er SS








*XC*

Vassago Fisticuff








*Monstercross/CX/Commuter/Adventure Bike/Road Bike*

1997 Trek Mountain Track 800 Sport








*Winter Beater/Spare*


----------



## Grip (May 22, 2009)

2002 S&M Next Generation Dirt Bike (old bmx bike, currently for sale)
2011 Cannondale Trail SL3 (supposed to arrive 2/20/2011)

I only want, and need one. I have to many hobbies.


----------



## RENCRN8 (Dec 13, 2010)

His:
2011 Jamis Xenith Race
2011 Trek Classic Cruiser
2008 Giant Tance X2
2008 Trek 69'er SS
2008 Kona Ute
2007 Gary Fisher Rig

Hers:
2009 Jamis Ventura Comp
2010 Gary Fisher Rig
2010 Trek Classic Cruiser


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

MTB
2004 Santa Cruz Superlight
2007 Redline Monocog SS 29er
2004 Specialized Hardrock (gfs bike now)

ROAD
1986 Trek 700
1982? Astro-Daimler? No idea - got it for free, borrowing it to a friend as a commuter


----------



## MrRogers1935 (Jul 27, 2010)

Good thread:

2010 specialized comp 29er with upgrades
2010 Fuji cross comp with upgrades
1996 Colnago Masterlight with campy record components
Early 90's carbon Mongoose IBOC road bike (getting ready for CL)

Sold my GF wahoo disc on CL a few days ago. No more 26ers for me.


----------



## thegreatchiweenie (Mar 3, 2010)

In my 200 sq foot studio...

1999 Colnago c40
2008 Rocky Mountain CXR *set-up ss with eno hub
2009 Raliegh SSWCCX 
On-One Inbred...at least 4 years old? Singlespeed
2010 Gary Fisher Presidio CX
2008 Orbea Alma 26er
2008 Inglis 29er SS

recently just sold my Gary Fisher Rig and Salsa Juan Solo...divorce sucks!


----------



## scottishyard (Jan 13, 2011)

2009 Specialized Myka Elite - My Wife's bike
2010 Specialized 20" Hotrock 6 speed - My Daughter's bike 
Radio Flyer adjustable 3 wheel - My son's bike
2011 Felt F5 - My road bike
2011 Felt Q720 - Newest Mtn bike, Just traded my custom Norco LT in for a bunch of cycling related stuff.

Might change the order for the 720 at the shop to a Felt nine series bike and turn it into a single speed or 1x9.


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

*Current:*
2008 Redline Monocog Flight (SS) 
1997 GF Big Sur (1x9)
2009 Surly 1x1 (Wife's)
*Sold before the wedding a few months ago:*
2008 Cannondale Synapse (Liquigas Edition)
198? Schwinn World (Fixed Commuter)
197? Peugeot (SS Commuter)


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

3 for me.
Blacksheep Highlight (currently set up with a Fat Front and SS). This one gets the most use:










Santa Cruz Tallboy for long days and 24 hour racing:










Moots Compact for the black stuff










My sons new Giant XTC291










Also 3 other bikes belonging to other family members.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

sinister ridge- 40 pounds of fr dh fun (i also did a xc race on it and got 1st lol).
gt peace 29r multi- my bike i use for all mountain xc and light free ride (drops under 6 feet) its also my ride to work and every were i need to go.


----------



## Tutschel (May 16, 2009)

TR said:


> Blacksheep Highlight (currently set up with a Fat Front and SS). This one gets the most use:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very, very nice! I only ride Thai... I mean Ti! 

Ordered a Black Sheep custom Speedster with a faith fork and disc brake set up last month, which I will use exclusively to race the Red Bull Road Rage series this season and beyond. Will have S&S couplers to make all the travelling easier, as every event involves at least one return flight.


----------



## Tutschel (May 16, 2009)

Updating original post to current stable:

World Force VR1 (97) - Steel DH bike
Ibis BowTi (00) - Ti Trail bike
Litespeed Ultimate (01) - Ti Racer
Airborne Zeppelin (04) - Ti Commuter
Merlin Roots (05) - Ti Cruiser
Dean Duke (06) - Ti XC soft tail
Burls custom (10) - Ti Track sprint bike
Black Sheep custom Speedster w/Faith fork* (11) - Ti Road Rage Racer

*ETA: March 2011 - Photos will follow.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Tutschel said:


> Very, very nice! I only ride Thai... I mean Ti!
> 
> Ordered a Black Sheep custom Speedster with a faith fork and disc brake set up last month, which I will use exclusively to race the Red Bull Road Rage series this season and beyond. Will have S&S couplers to make all the travelling easier, as every event involves at least one return flight.


A tip.
Stay in touch with James and demand updates as to the progress (including pics).
There is a thread over on the 29er forum outlining experienced delays with him at the moment.
PM me for my experience if you are interested.


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

'80 Schwinn Voyager 11.8 - my first road bike, still ride it some, the 25" frame is a little big.
'92 Specialized Hardrock - my everyday commuter.
'06 LeMond Sarthe - new road bike, sweet, sweet ride of steel.
'08 Jamis Dakota 29er - front suspension is great, relegated the Hardrock to commuter duty.

At some point I wish the Hardrock would fail so I could get something else, possibly a Big Dummy, for a commuter but it is pretty bomb proof.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Surly Karate Monkey - rigid SS 29er
'09 Trek 2.3 - full Dura-Ace and Race X-Lite
'09 Felt Breed - SSCX bike
Trek Soho S - Fixed gear rain/town bike
Planet-X MkV Zebdi - Biketrials baby!
'08 PK Ripper Team - One-off blackball edition from the factory

and last but not least...

MY BIG DUMMY!


----------



## anotherguy (Oct 13, 2010)

A. 2011 Specialized Epic Carbon 29er - trails, riding like a hooligan
B. 2010 Cervelo RS - endless miles of suffering so I can be faster on A


----------



## ScottNova (Aug 30, 2008)

Our collection isn't impressive but it works for us. Pretty much bare bones stuff.

We have 2 2008 Trek 820's. I use mine for commuting and light mountian biking when I get a Chance. She just got into riding distances longer then a mile and her 820 is her first "real" bike. She loves it. She is, however, asking to get a Road bike. I keep telling her "Um....You can't get one because then you'll be faster then me".

My Road bike is 2002 Raleigh R500. I cracked the lower bearing racer on the head tube on a Cycle tour a year after I bought it. They replaced the frame with a Grand Prix "Sport Road" frame from that year. Free of charge, under warranty.

This is a picture when the 820's were new.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Update to mine..

2007 Specialized Epic. Was my first FS bike. It's a 1x9 now.
2008 Specialized Tarmac. My first carbon road bike. Love this bike.
2009 Vassago Jabberwocky. My favorite mountain bike. Single speed and rigid. 
2011 Specialized Allez Steel. I use this to tow my daughter in her Burley, and to commute with racks.


----------



## carbontubulars (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine:

Santa Cruz Heckler - Trail rides
Surly Big Dummy - Cargo Bike (also works well as a snow bike w/ 2.55 tires....)
Trek 2200A SL - Triathlon/road bike (aero bars, etc...)
EAI Bareknuckle - Fixie grocery getter w/ front rack. 

Hers:
Litespeed Ocoee - Trail rides
Argon 18 Arsenic - Cyclocross
90's Giant MTB - Custom painted fixie with racks/baskets for errands.

The Little One:
Strider - Balance bike. She is only 10 months, so she hasn't ridden it yet....

We are lucky since we are the same height, so we can ride each others bikes with the swap of a saddle....


----------



## Glenrexellyn (Dec 30, 2010)

My quiver:
98 Gunnar Rockhound
00 Bianchi B.U.S.S
07 Gunnar Sport
08 Serotta GP Suisse
10 Focus Black Forest Expert
11 Salsa Mukluk


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

My bicycles:

2006 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp (with lots of ups)
2008 Specialized SX Trail I (with lots of ups)
2009 Specialized Demo (with enough parts to build it, though I'll probably sell it)
Carbon road bike (no name) w/full Ultegra 6700
2005 Specialized FSR XC Comp (for the wife)


----------



## trover (Nov 2, 2010)

mine:

2008 trek 4500 (first bike, doesn't see much time on the trail, thinking about converting it to SS)
2009 GF Wahoo Disc (main ride)

I'm also working on my first build. Its a raleigh talus 29


----------



## Shamrock1079 (Jun 4, 2008)

2008 Specialized Pitch Pro (main ride)
2002 Gary Fisher Wahoo (was main ride until I got the pitch)
1998 Giant Rigid (around town grocery getter)

looking to add a DJ bike to the garage...cash permitting


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

2011 Giant Trance X1 (main ride, brand new, love it)
2006 Giant Alias (formerly main ride, slightly bent frame from big crash, now "guest bike")
1997 Giant Yukon (rigid, slicks, steel - commuter bike)
1984 Malvern Star road bike (LA Olympics commemorative edition - beach bike (not worth stealing))


----------



## wheelhoss (Aug 10, 2009)

Between the wife, kids and myself we have 12 bikes in the garage. Soon to be 13....

My bikes:
Soon to be ordered Indy Fab Ti Deluxe 29er
09 Fisher HI-FI Pro
04 Santa Cruz Blur
08 Scott CR-1 Pro Roadie
Trek cruiser bike


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

I, also, long for a garage... bikes currently in my apartment:

-In the actual office/bike room:
- 11 Specialized Epic Expert 29er (new, fantastic, my main ride now that I have it... some upgrades coming)
- 08 Van Dessel Holeshot (super-awesome cross racer in fall/ road bike in summer)
- 07 Vassago Jabberwocky (winter whip/play bike/awesome rigid SS)​
-Bikes on Porch (it's covered completly... no rain/snow/wind gets in don't worry)
- 90's Bianchi (SS comuter)​
-Bikes in the dining room
- Early 2000s Sniper mtb frame and parts to build it for my GF... it's a winter project.​


----------



## yoohoo (Jul 23, 2008)

2008 Fuji Team RC with Ec90 wheels. My race bike. Got it on trade for some work I did for the LBS.

2006 Fuji marseille 853 reynolds. Kept it after my uncle crashed into a tree last Spetmeber...The bike was fine although he passed away from trauma after hitting a tree at 36.6 mph. It pretty much just hangs. I ride it every once in a while, but I usually end up going home early cause it makes me upset. I was right next to him on my bike when he crashed. I watched the whole thing happen. I havent spent much time on the road since. 

2007 BMC Fourstroke FS01. My XC race bike. The best mtn bike I have ridden so far. Its wicked smooth and fast.

2010 Townie 21d I have this for running the energy out of my 2 yr old Boxer pup.

2011 Cannondale Flash 1 29er (on order) Wanted a 29er to race this season....hopefully it doesn't suck.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

yoohoo said:


> 2006 Fuji marseille 853 reynolds. Kept it after my uncle crashed into a tree last Spetmeber...The bike was fine although he passed away from trauma after hitting a tree at 36.6 mph. It pretty much just hangs. I ride it every once in a while, but I usually end up going home early cause it makes me upset. I was right next to him on my bike when he crashed. I watched the whole thing happen. I havent spent much time on the road since.


That's a rough story. Sorry for your loss. Must have been terrible, especially to be there.

In time hopefully it'll feel good to ride that bike again. I've got some old things of my late grandad that I couldn't bear to use for a while, but now am really glad to use them and feel that much more connected to him.


----------



## jdfelt (Mar 29, 2009)

Mine:
05 Cake 2 - All around MTB. 
96 Haro Escape - Updated components. XC race bike - will finally be put away once my Jet 9 arrives
07 Specialized Langster - Commuter
09 Scott CR1 Team - Roadie
95 Trek 820 - Beater

Hers:
08 Trek Fuel EX8 - MTB
10 Trek Madone 5 Series Full Sram Force - Roadie
02 Specialized Hardrock - Commuter
She is really pushing for a speed concept tri bike this year.


----------



## sxmatt (Aug 6, 2008)

Here we go,
2011 Giant Anthem X 29er
2009 Trek Madone
2008 Niner EMD
?2001 Fisher Wahoo
? 1994 Fat City Cycle Yo Eddie

Her's
2007 Felt Z65
?2000 Trek 7000

Kids
Too numerous to count. They are just hanging from the rafters in my garage loft. Can't seem to give them to anyone. They are ridden HARD.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

Damn peeps!  This thread could open a well-stocked used bike shop. We like to keep it simple, just because we have limited space, not because we couldn't use another 3 or 4 or 5 bikes:

Mine:
2007 Ibis Mojo - all-purpose mtb
2009 Giant TCX - cyclocross - used for the road mainly

His:
2008 Turner Sultan (29'er)
2004 Specialized Rockhopper - trying to fix it up to give away to a friend


----------



## nprider (Jan 14, 2008)

2007 Specialized Enduro SL Comp with Hope hub/Bontrager Duster handbuilt wheels, Sunline V-1 745mm wide bar.
2011 Scott Voltage FR20 with Gravity 777 bar.


----------



## MtnBoiler (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a lot of older horses in my stable but hopefully will be doing some upgrading this year.

1990 Fuji road bike (This will be my first upgrade)
2000 Raleigh M80 (This was my son's bike until he got his drivers license now it's mine again)
2002 Giant Rainer (My cruising around town bike)
2002 Cannondale Jekyll (My main mtb. Maybe upgrade next fall when I can find deal)

Woohoo, my first post!


----------



## nmfly (Sep 28, 2007)

Looking at everyones mix is inspiring - waiting for the snow to melt but just had the chance to ride the new one on National in Pheonix - sweet.

10 - Giant Reign 1 - AM
08 - Giant Glory Dh - DH
03 - Foes Fly - AM/DH
02 - Iron Horsed SGS Dh 
05 - Jamis Dakar XLT1
04 - Iron Horse Sinster
03 - Kona Stuff
Yardsale 20" bike - used to jump into Lake Powell

Like alot of others - just another bike hoarder.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

2009 Titus FTM
2009 Gary Fisher RIG 29er S.S.
1997 Kona Ku


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

As of now just three, but bikes are always coming and going from the garage:

2008 Haro Mary SS








Quite a few changes since this photo. Main/only true MTB.

2003 Haro V3 Xtracycle conversion









1950s (?) Rollfast "Big Red"








Coaster hub is now seized, going to replace with a Sturmey Archer 3 speed.

I would love to add a fat bike to this, but dont see that happening for some time. I regret ever selling my fat front 29er. :madman:


----------



## craigswardmtb (Feb 22, 2007)

2011 Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon, xtr, king, easton
2010 Santa Cruz Nomad, xt/xtr, king, easton
2009 Santa Cruz Blur XC, xtr, king, I9
2006 Lemond Tete de corse, dura ace, ksyrium es


----------



## slvander (May 19, 2010)

*Too many?*

Hers:

-Sheera Princess of Power (Pink Marin Wolf Ridge)
-Contessa von Awesome (Scott Plasma time trial bike)
-Dick von Byke (Guru Evolo in Orange and Blue)
-Nugget (Misfit 29 and Singlespeed)
-Millennium Falcon (A-Line Park Edition)
-Jane Deere (Fixed Gear Miele)
-Snow***** (Pugsley)
-Princess (Comfort Cruiser)

Soon arriving:
-Snatchsquatch (Yeti ASR-C)

His (who doesn't have fun names):
-Surly Cross Check (fixed gear)
-Misfit 29er
-Guru Road Bike
-Pugsley
-A-Line

Soon arriving:
-Shinobi

This summer we had our friend, and the local bike mechanic stay at our place for a couple months, it made the garage impossible to get around in.


----------



## Hard Rain (Jan 29, 2010)

1976 Jeunet 630 - Reynolds 531 double butted frame, TA crank, Mavic rims with clinchers, Shimano deraileurs, repainted to black and chrome with red tape on bars. Highlights of rides on this machine: (1) ridden 26 miles/day to/from high school, (2) completed solo bike tour from Eureka, CA to Astoria OR, (3) complete two 500-mile bike tours around southern WI, (4) complete solo bike tour up the Columbia River Gorge and back over the Cascades (Government Camp).

2000 GF Hoo Koo E Koo - Recently rebuilt with new wheels (Stan's 355 Rims, Shimano SLX hubs, Stan The Crows tubeless tires), Manitou R7 Super Absolute air fork, SRAM X-7 drive train, new Avid V-brakes and Race Face Deuce bars/stem. Bike has been ridden almost 20,000 miles across the deserts of UAE and Oman, and on Kansas gravel. She flies with the new wheels.

Need a 29er and/or a cyclocross bike for my next horse.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

1985 Centurion Ironman road bike
2003 Cannondale f600 converted to SS, Fox F-120 rlc replacing crappy "headshock."
2007 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp
2008 Turner Highline. 
20?? Sinister DNA for Ray's mtb and dirt jumping. 

The bikes have become more specialized (the adjective, not the bike company) since I got back into riding a few years ago. The Turner is my newest ride & was my main trailbike for a good chunk of the season last year. Very heavy (43 lbs), but climbs better than you would think & is a total blast to ride. I plan to replace the stumpjumper with either a Turner spot or a Knolly Endorphin for my main trailbike.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

'05 Specialized Allez Elite - road
'08 Soma Double Cross - commuting, gettin' around town, bikamping/touring
'07 Raleigh Rush Hour - fixed fun
'10 Surly Big Dummy - errands (grocery store, home depot, _etc._) dog ferrying, beer-drinking social rides
'07 Salsa Mamasita - XC mtb
'08 Kona Hei Hei 2-9 - XC mtb
'09 Soma Juice SS - XC mtb


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

1991 Cannondale SE 1000
1991 Trek Singletrack 930
2002 Trek 1000
2009 Trek Fuel EX 5.5
2010 Redline D440 29er
Old Nishiki Fixie Beater


----------



## mzinn23 (Sep 20, 2010)

My main bike: 05 Titus Racer X, love that bike.
Secondary: Dawes Deadeye 29er singlespeed. commuter, and will take it out onto the trails sometime, just haven't had the chance yet.


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

1991 Cannondale SE 1000
1991 Trek 930 singletrack
2002 Trek 1000
2009 Trek Fuel EX 5.5
2010 Redline D440 29er


----------



## TheNightman (Aug 12, 2010)

Here are my two steeds:

'09 GF X-Cal: Used for all my mountain biking needs. This is the first "real" mtb I've ever owned and it's been awesome so far









'06 Raleigh Grand Prix: I've had this bike for ~4yrs and I take it out now when I feel like mixing it up a bit and getting in some miles on the road


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

mountain bike









commuter/city bike/training rides









roadie, trainer bike, long road rides


















Honda Ruckus, max speed 64 ish mph, for picking up chicks!


----------



## pakimoefaux (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice Ruckus...:thumbsup:


----------



## SkaredShtles (May 13, 2007)

2010 Reign 1.

It'll do it all.


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

I like the Ruk! Did you do a motor swap?

My Bikes
2008 Scott Spark 30
2009 Scott Addict R4
2010 Scott CX Team
2010 Winsor SS 29er(wanted to try the big wheels before buying a nice one)

The club I ride with was sponsored by Scott so I got great deals and I think they make awesome bikes. New sponsor is Cannondale so I might be selling the CX and getting a Caad10 for a crit bike and a Flash 29-1 to race in Leadville.


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Update:

2011 Mojo SL
2010 Intense Spider XVP (2009 frame?)

>1) 2001 Litespeed Pisgah -- regular trail riding, keeps my skills fresh
>2) 2003 Santa Cruz Blur Classic -- regular trail riding, extra suspension for rough terrain
>3) 2002 Giant NRS Air -- race duty, but I stopped racing


----------



## bogdogs (Jul 21, 2010)

A friend of mine has a bike room in his house. I loved the idea so when I moved I built this for my two bikes.

2009 Sette Venom Downhill
2009 Felt Sector 24 BMX


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

Guys. The wife who needed convincing at the beginning of this thread thinks you are all nuts. Nobody has explained why they have so many rigs. Instead it's all just show and tell.
I would say three bikes or even more can be totally justified. I've got a buddy who races xc, Super D and does street and dirt jumping. On top of that he has a road bike for rotten weather exercise that I'm pretty sure he seldom uses.

If I could have what I wanted, I'd have a all mountain (I have this. It's a 2010 diamondback mission 2), a single speed 29er, a DH/FR bike for when I can go to diablo or plattekill once or twice a year, or want to ride the local freeride.
Plus I'd like a road bike for exercise.
Regardless. I settle for my all mountain rig, my wife's xc rig, and two frames, a hybrid on the trainer, and a load of parts.


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

Stripes said:


> You realize this thread was started over three years ago, right?


I like it when thread stick with the intended purpose, no matter how old they are.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

taletotell said:


> Guys. The wife who needed convincing at the beginning of this thread thinks you are all nuts. Nobody has explained why they have so many rigs. Instead it's all just show and tell.


Because I'm having my mid life crisis and I don't have a Porsche...I have lots of bikes instead. It's less expensive, more fun, and it's healthy. It's a win win for me AND my wife. :thumbsup:


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

BunnV said:


> Because I'm having my mid life crisis and I don't have a Porsche...I have lots of bikes instead. It's less expensive, more fun, and it's healthy. It's a win win for me AND my wife. :thumbsup:


Wow. That's the first time I ever looked forward to a midlife crisis!


----------



## velocycling (Dec 10, 2010)

My wife get the exact same bikes I do. 
We have a resonable stable. ;-) 
It make for a better marriage


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Simple Debut- all aftermarket parts. fun for skids and wheelies








(video of radness)

Redline Monocog 26"- mostly after-market parts now. fun in the dirt.









1991? Bianchi Boardwalk- 105 cranks, road wheels, cantis, 1x8 drivetrain. I just swapped the drops for flats with Ergon grips. fun when I need to go somewhere via pavement.


----------



## appleSSeed (Dec 29, 2003)

dremags said:


> I like the Ruk! Did you do a motor swap?
> .


Thx. Yeah, that was my summer project. Swapped in a 150cc GY6 w/ bigger carb, exhaust, air filter. It's loud and fast! ;-)


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

mine
'04 S-Works Epic FSR frame build - fast XC stomper - supposedly rigid race bike performance with suspension that kicks in when needed - it sort of does that - bike replaced an 80's rigid steel trek 
'10 S-Works Stumpjumper frame build - plush XC masher - do-it-all, but high maintenance
'10/11 niner a9c frame build - rigid, superlight + superfast, low maintenance trainer, stomper/masher - this bike "retires" the Epic from my fury!

hers
'03 Schwinn Moab DS1 frame build - XC/DH - suspension design apparently infringed upon S copyrights & does perform abit like an FSR without a brain or pro pedal but hefty - loaner bike
'08 Specialized Stumpjumper Carbon Pro FSR (European Version) - plush XC masher - do-it-all - most of the components have been swapped-out & is now almost the exact same spec as my own stumpy
'08 Rocky Mountain Vertex 70 frame build - rigid, light + superfast, low maintenance trainer, stomper/masher - will soon have a wheelset lighter than my a9c's


----------



## g34343greg (Dec 16, 2010)

2002 Giant Boulder SE: heavy, plain, and whooped. i rode the crap out of it.

2011 Cannondale Trail SL2: just picked it up today. i had gotten out of riding for a few years when motorcycling ruled my life but only recently realized how much i missed it. i can't wait to get back out there! this will be my first bike with clipless pedals although i've ridden with them a handful of times already on 3 and 4 wheeled human powered vehicles (mechanical engineering thing)


----------



## puckhead (Aug 9, 2004)

2009 Intense Tracer - my all around bike, I ride this more than my other bikes
2010 On One Scandal 29er HT - I like this for long cruising, non technical rides
2007 Specialized Allez Sport - my road bike, which does not get ridden much any more,


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

'09 KHS solo one 29'er hardtail...birthday gift

'07 schwinn fastback cx 'cross bike...'cause i wanted a cross bike and a faster commuter than my MTB...

'97 ibis alibi...purchased directly from the factory as a frame in petaluma, my OG hardtail racer


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Vassago Jabberwocky set up as a 1 x 6
Lens Leviathan 4.0 set up as 2 x 9
No name steel road bike


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll play.

'10 Pivot Mach5
'07 BMC Fourstroke
'09 KHS XC004 - frame
'08 Giant Rincon - frame
20" Trek MT60 - for the boy
Tag-a-long bike
Cheap Target glider bike
2 seater Bike trailer


----------



## DuggyFresh (Jul 3, 2010)

*Bikes*

2001 Klein Attitude Comp (upgraded to XTR group recently as my gift to the bike for soooo many miles of absolute greatness. Ride the **** out of this bike and it never fails)

2010 GT Force 1.0 (My Tahoe bike and a great XC/AM ride for terrain that eats up the hard tail Klein)

2010 Fuji Cross Pro (recent gift from my wife who wants me to kill myself off quicker)

2001 Trek 5200 (my road ride and still a joy!!)

Oh yea, and a chopper style beach cruiser


----------



## WillieD (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll play;
2011 GF Superfly 100 after 2010 frame cracked
2010 Cannondale Supersix 3
2008 CBR1000 RR


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

'07 Jamis Dakar XLT 1.0 
'10 Airborne Zeppelin Elite
'10 Airborne Taka
'07 Novara HT (Wife's bike)

And I'm picking up a 29er HT this spring...


----------



## XChic (Feb 14, 2011)

Mine (her)
08' Giant Trance XO
10' Giant TCR Comp W

Hers:
09' Giant Anthem X W
11' Avail Advanced 1 sweet black bike


----------



## Rockycat1$ (Apr 11, 2012)

*Stable*

1978 Schwinn Suburban brought back to life with a little elbow grease and a 2011 Surly Long Haul Trucker. Love the old Schwinn but the LHT is the best.


----------



## Rockycat1$ (Apr 11, 2012)

*New Surly Old Schwinn*

New Surly
Old Schwinn
Nothing like cruising around Missoula on either of these!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

What's in My Garage and Why
1. 1969 Puegeot UO8 Roadbike set up as a 1x9 with fenders and a relaxed upright geo for riding in the rain and to bars......it's a beater, but rides great.......I don't care if it gets scratched or wet or muddy or anything.
2. 1991 Tommasini Velocista - My dream roadbike with all campy record, I wouldn't even Lock it anywhere, it's my go fast and go far road bike
3. 1990s Trek MTN with xtracycle attachement is my taking my 18 month old to school in the mornings and I can fit my work stuff, her diaper bag, and more.......she loves it, I love it!
4. 1991 Schwinn Homegrown is my Hardtail mountain bike, fun for jumpin around on the trails
5. 2009 Stumpjumper elite (just got it) is my Full Suspension do anything

6 through 10 are my wifes bikes. She has a High end Trek roadie, an older Nishiki set up as a Fixed Gear, a 80's Peugoet that's her go to town bike and a old Schwinn Mixtie that's the trailer hauler for the baby!










































wife's bikes are in the pile somewhere........hehe


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

94 Kona Kileaua
99 Kona NuNu
06 RM Slayer 50
09 Knolly Delirium T
10 Knolly Delirium

michael


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

1999 Airborne Ti Lucky Strike
1998 Voodoo Bizango
2005 Jamis Eureka
1995 Schwinn Moab Elite
1973 Worksman 3 Wheeled Tandem
2012 Electra Amsterdam
2011 Haro Fliteline One
2011 Marin Sky Trail

Have a family of 5, Schwinn is set up for town riding, Haro and Marin
are my 2 daughters, Electra is for wife or girls, Jamis is for my youngest son who
never rides, Worksman has been set up with a built on cooler for the bike path
and lunch.Voodoo is my step-sons, as he is the one who goes Mt biking with me.
Airborne be mine, and soon to add a Masi single speed.


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

0 bikes.
Why?

I found out something awesome.
I can make money riding bikes.
I bought a sweet rig off CL for 500, sold it for 800 promptly after having a blast on it.
I ordered a fuel '10 ex 9 for 1200, which I plan on selling for 1500.
Why spend money riding when you can make money doing it?

Fuel should get here tmrw. I cant wait!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

2011 marin pine mountain 29'er: mid to long distance rides over steep and difficult terrain. this bike is nothing but pure mountain bike.

2011 GT series cx-1 cyclocross bike: the all purpose bike. it's a commuter, a mountain bike of sorts, or a road bike of sorts. i can use this bike for really long rides that have extended sections of both road and dirt. the 45mm tires ensure that my GT will handle almost any terrain.

2007 KHS solo one SE: a rigid singlespeed play bike that i use mostly for short rides but have lately been taking it on much longer excursions. the beauty of this bike is its simplicity; one gear, fully rigid and simple vee brakes make this bike a no-brainer to ride on wet and sloppy days. even though it's fully rigid, this bike can also handle almost anything i ride except for the very steepest climbs. 

1998 ibis alibi: my OG MTB. following fourteen years of faithful service, my twenty six inch wheeled hardtail has been set aside for use as a loaner--ideal for the woman i might meet who becomes interested in mountain biking or a friend who is overseas but needs a loaner when he comes to town.


----------



## michael s (Feb 27, 2010)

Hm lets see. I have a electra 3spd surf cruiser, for baby seat. Dyno cruiser long low streatch, bad ass. Phat cycles whomper chopper, tough lookin. Fixed gear seven cycles track spaceing but road geo. Cannondale carbon flash hi mod with carbon lefty, gotta have a hardtail. Scapel 29 1 carbon with carbon lefty, gotta have a full. Seven cromo single speed stiff white bros carbon fork, custom with daughters name on top tube pink with brown hand painted lugs(just love). Caad 9 sram rival road bike, last of the usa bikes. Cannondale evo team liqui gas sram red team bike, to smooth and light. Ace electric cruiser it goes 30 mph for 20 miles unasisted. I also have fixed gear 16 inch road bike when I was 5 years old still, child hood. Thats it for now.


----------



## havenohome (Jun 11, 2010)

10 Ellsworth Epiphany (do it all bike)
11 motobecane team fly Ti singlespeed


----------



## Apok (Apr 13, 2012)

01' Brodie Thumper; 00' Junior T QR20, Hussefelt Cranks, Truvativ Box Guide 2, Intense FRO tires, Vannilla R rear shock. Deore/LX Components throughout.

10 years old and still rides great under my 220lbs 6'4 frame


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Mine:
'09 Custom Titanium FORM Revel (road Bike)
'12 Custom Titanium FORM Prevail 29er
'09 Specialized Enduro Carbon
'04 Surly Karate Monkey rigid SS 29er
'72 Motobecane converted to a townie, all classic Campy

This covers everything, performance road, long travel FS, lightweight Hardtail, beater SS trainer, townie/commuter. 

My Wifes:
'08 Custom Titanium Titus road bike
'09 Titanium Voodoo D-jab
'05 Giant road bike, converted to commuter/townie

I still owe her a new FS in the near future, she reminds me about that regularly.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

The Stable

2002 Kona Hybird (Wifes old ride) I forget the exact model will add later
2010 Cannondale Hybird (Wifes New Ride) I forget the exact model will add later
2012 Walmart Huffy Cruser (Son's bike he rides while away at school)
199X GT Krakoram converted to single speed
2002 Giant OCR 3 -- My rode bike
2011 Giant Talon1 29er My XC bike


----------



## wheeljack (Apr 13, 2012)

1998 Mongoose, A40... Bought it used last year to see where I would go from there... Now, I'm feeling pretty commited to biking so I'm in the market for something newer/better. LOL, I guess that won't be hard!


----------

